# October 2017 15K, or get Matt267 PE banned, SPAM thread



## NJmike PE

Back by popular demand.  This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count

total number of top page posts

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

As a bonus, do anything you can to get @Matt267 PE banned.

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## User1

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ♥ Spam day!!! @matt267 PE


----------



## bripgilb

BAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

There goes my productivity.

And why does NJ love me so much?


----------



## NJmike PE

what productivity? You're a state worker...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> I'm a government employee. I live for this isht!


are we not allowed to swear?


----------



## Guest

thejulie_PE said:


> are we not allowed to swear?


I live for this poop!

#fixt


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> I live for this poop!
> 
> #fixt


I was referencing the typo lol. i'm all for language equality.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## TWJ PE

Free spam... the waiting begins.


----------



## User1

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam as in the waiting begins... but not for me.


----------



## User1

This thread is HOT! 15 (now 16) replies!


----------



## thekzieg

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm, spam for lunch.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

fireguy_PE said:


> CANNED PRECOOKED MEAT PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GREAT VALUE LUNCHEON MEAT BRICK!!!!!!!....I'm cheap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay for SPAM!  Morning all!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Yay for almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch time is almost done.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!!!

EDIT: FIRST TOP OF PAGE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch is done, and not even lunchtime yet. Sigh.


----------



## leggo PE

About to have my morning snack. It's not spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a milky way.  A tiny one.


----------



## leggo PE

Over the weekend, a friend threw a Halloween birthday party. She set up a baked potato (and sweet potato) bar as well as an ice cream sundae bar. It was glorious!


----------



## User1

yum


----------



## leggo PE

It gives me all sorts of ideas for how to throw a proper party where food is involved.


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> Over the weekend, a friend threw a Halloween birthday party. She set up a baked potato (and sweet potato) bar as well as an ice cream sundae bar. It was glorious!






\


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> \


What's the matter? That there was no spam involved? There was.... BACON! And not that turkey bacon stuff.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I went to a birthday party this weekend that had a rib smoking competition and appetizer competition.  And drunken cake.  Yum.


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, now you have my attention


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> What's the matter? That there was no spam involved? There was.... BACON! And not that turkey bacon stuff.


if it's not turkey it's not bacon

wait, what?


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> if it's not turkey it's not bacon
> 
> wait, what?


Uh oh....


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> if it's not turkey it's not bacon
> 
> wait, what?


----------



## leggo PE

Bacon!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM Bacon?


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehe muahhaahahaha


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Woah....


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> SPAM Bacon?


Never. Just, never.


----------



## User1

@matt267 PE made me do it. you should probably ban him.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> @matt267 PE made me do it. you should probably ban him.


It's too early.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> It's too early.


for what?


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> for what?


To ban @matt267 PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't think it is ever too early to start talking about banning @matt267 PE.  MIght be a little early for acting on it though?


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> I don't think it is ever too early to start talking about banning @matt267 PE.  MIght be a little early for acting on it though?


----------



## leggo PE

Top!

EDIT: :bananalama:


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Top!


dont forget the :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> dont forget the :bananalama:


Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh, I missed that little guy.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Ahh, I missed that little guy.


that's what she said.

and..he cried.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HAHA!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I has a kitten.  It eats food that looks like spam.

View attachment 10265


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I has a kitten.  It eats food that looks like spam.
> 
> View attachment 10265


Oh my gosh.  :wub:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, black kittens are really hard to take pictures of.  90% of my photos look like a fuzzy black blur.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## User1

dunno


----------



## thekzieg

Monday spamday


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here?


Spam! What's going on there?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not much.



knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for almost bottom of page for top for someone else!

EDIT: I can't do math.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taco Bell ran out of food.

https://247sports.com/college/iowa-state/Bolt/Iowa-State-fans-celebration-empties-out-Taco-Bells-supplies-109703837

ETA: NOT TOP.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Taco Bell ran out of food.
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/iowa-state/Bolt/Iowa-State-fans-celebration-empties-out-Taco-Bells-supplies-109703837
> 
> ETA: NOT TOP.


Oh yikes. And at the same time, what the heck?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yeah.  Also not the first time I have run across a Taco Bell Running out of food.  We went to NE to experience the total eclipse, and the TB we stopped at on the way home ran out of stuff, and it took almost an hour to get our food.  It was ridiculous.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on here?


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Yeah.  Also not the first time I have run across a Taco Bell Running out of food.  We went to NE to experience the total eclipse, and the TB we stopped at on the way home ran out of stuff, and it took almost an hour to get our food.  It was ridiculous.


Huh, maybe they should just stock some spam and call it a day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes.


----------



## User1

theres a siren going ooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOO! and repeat


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> theres a siren going ooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOO! and repeat


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I don't think it is ever too early to start talking about banning @matt267 PE.  MIght be a little early for acting on it though?


talk all you want. It'll never happen.


----------



## leggo PE

Ahem, Guest SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1




----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my god @thejulie_PE what the heck.


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> Is that you??? That's hawt...


yes. the hair from my head is actually on my chest.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

dying.


----------



## leggo PE

Ack!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dangit, I go off and do work for a minute and come back to insanity.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Here Birdie birdie birdie!


----------



## User1

me tomorrow morning


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


>


YESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## User1

me tomorrow night


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> me tomorrow night


Even the spitting it back up part? Also, are you actually a twelve year old boy?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Even the spitting it back up part? Also, are you actually a twelve year old boy?


yes, I hate vodka. especially skyy.

and....so many secret things about me are being revealed today.   :waitwall:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> yes, I hate vodka. especially skyy.
> 
> and....so many secret things about me are being revealed today.   :waitwall:


Haha so what, someone's going to be forcing vodka on you tomorrow?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Haha so what, someone's going to be forcing vodka on you tomorrow?


I more meant I'm gonna need a drink, and if i realized it was vodka by tasting it, that would be my reaction. iono.  :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I more meant I'm gonna need a drink, and if i realized it was vodka by tasting it, that would be my reaction. iono.  :dunno:


Ah, I feel ya!

Will spam make it better?


----------



## User1

prob


----------



## leggo PE

Then spam, we shall!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There is chocolate all over this office.


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta love spam


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## Mohican

Seductive Post About Marizuana (SPAM)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Select People Are Magical (SPAM)


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Spamalamadingdong


----------



## User1

i am so so so so tired.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Skinny Puppies Ate McNuggets (SPAM)


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Structural People Are Mean (SPAM)


----------



## leggo PE

Jbone27 PE said:


> Structural People Are Mean (SPAM)


That's some rude spam right there.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

leggo PE said:


> That's some rude spam right there.


Lol if the acronym fits. Let me try again.

Structural People Are Magnificent (SPAM)


----------



## User1

Jbone27 PE said:


> Lol if the acronym fits


you take it back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jbone27 PE said:


> (non)Structural People Are Mean (SPAM)


fixt

We do have a good number of Structural people here.


----------



## leggo PE

Yes, be careful who you are rude to when spamming!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, we're sometimes known as the uncivil civils...


----------



## User1




----------



## leggo PE

"Jack and Diane" painted a picture of my life and my dreams


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

civil engineers build protection.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

fireguy_PE said:


> What's the difference between Civils and Mechanicals?
> 
> Mechanical Engineers build weapons, Civil Engineers build targets.


Civil Engineers bring luggage to the PE exam, Mechanicals bring a bookbag


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post.


----------



## blybrook PE

toasties


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

fireguy_PE said:


> Truth


Before the exam, when we got on the elevator,  we were guessing each other's discipline based on how much stuff we brought.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

We do not train to spam here. Spam threads are for the weak.  Here, in the streets, in the exam. An exam confronts you, spam is the enemy.  The enemy deserves no spam.


----------



## leggo PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Before the exam, when we got on the elevator,  we were guessing each other's discipline based on how much stuff we brought.


Easy peasy to spot the structurals. Harder for everyone else, I'd imagine.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Easy peasy to spot the structurals. Harder for everyone else, I'd imagine.


Because they all look so much less cool that it's hard to tell them apart.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Because they all look so much less cool that it's hard to tell them apart.


Exactly!


----------



## User1




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why not just look at WHAT books they have, not how much? :dunno:


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Why not just look at WHAT books they have, not how much? :dunno:


you take your logic and go somewhere else


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> you take your logic and go somewhere else


Ok.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Ok.


no im just kidding please stay  :wub:


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> Audi and Julie, sittin' in a tree...


Pfft. I can't climb! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Why not just look at WHAT books they have, not how much? :dunno:


'Cause the transpo (or whatever) guy beside me had an AISC.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> 'Cause the transpo (or whatever) guy beside me had an AISC.


HOW DARE HE

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I know, right!  I guess it's ok, I had my hubs transpo book from when HE went to school.. and it totally saved my butt on at least 1 question.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yawn


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Yawn


Rude.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yawn


Feeling your age tonight?


----------



## leggo PE

Man, slow spam.


----------



## User1

Srs. All them non best coast people sleepin already. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Nooooo kidding.


----------



## User1

Just backtracked my spam count


----------



## leggo PE

And? What did you find?


----------



## User1

Oh I meant I decreased it. I had posted I have a shopping problem and take my money away but then I realized a) I don't have any money to take b) I don't have a problem I just like to do it and c) I need to pay my mortgage this month so I deleted it loll

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Oh I meant I decreased it. I had posted I have a shopping problem and take my money away but then I realized a) I don't have any money to take b) I don't have a problem I just like to do it and c) I need to pay my mortgage this month so I deleted it loll
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ohhh gotcha. Definitely thought you went and backcalculated how many spam posts you have. I was about to be impressed.


----------



## ruggercsc

Just got back from camping and notice the spam thread is open spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Excellent spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This mississippi coaster is still awake.


----------



## User1

Onions make my eyes shoot tears to the floor so this chili I'm making ain't gonna have any! (tried to say none but double negatives and shit) 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I made beef stroganoff for dinner... Mincedonions and all.  But they were. Vidalia so not over teary.


----------



## User1

We're having a chili cook off tomorrow. I'm half assing it. When I try I fail so I thought I'd Yolo it this year. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

As long as you pass where it matters.


----------



## User1

Need more meat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Always?


----------



## User1

If it's good meat, quantity isn't as much of an issue, you know? But I'm using stew meat not prime rib. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Are adding spam to your chili?


----------



## User1

I should have thought to. Guess I still could tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Oh hello.


----------



## P-E

thyme for spam


----------



## leggo PE

Nighttime spam.


----------



## User1

Dying my (chest) hair spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Dying my (chest) hair spam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pics when done please!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Pics when done please!


You naughty minx


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> You naughty minx


Hahahahaha well at least say what color. I remember pink!


----------



## User1

Pink again yes. Hopefully more vibrant this time. We shall see. I will not be drying it this evening. It will be a surprise in the morning!


----------



## leggo PE

Exciting spam! I'm too scared to ever dye my hair.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Exciting spam! I'm too scared to ever dye my hair.


This is just a tinted conditioner so pretty temporary. It gives me some fun color without committing to long term. Also, pinks and reds fade quickly 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Did we get our 13 points tonight or no?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Did we get our 13 points tonight or no?


Looks like we did

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo! It will have been my best week yet, I think. Not that that means much.


----------



## User1

Are my likes working? They keep refreshing and disappearing. Here's my announcement for everyone to just assume I liked and loled and pooped their comments from here on out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

I don't know, as I can't tell who likes things any more! Unless it's me who did it, haha. 

Also, you got top!

G'night spam!


----------



## User1

.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

[SIZE=11.000000pt]In the great green room There was a telephone And a red balloon
And a picture of- [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.000000pt]The cow jumping over the moon
And there were three little bears sitting on chairs And two little kittens
And a pair of mittens
And a little toy house
And a young mouse
And a comb and a brush and a bowl full of mush And a quiet old lady who was whispering “hush” [/SIZE][SIZE=11.000000pt]Goodnight room
Goodnight moon
Goodnight cow jumping over the moon Goodnight light
And the red balloon
Goodnight bears
Goodnight chairs
Goodnight kittens
And goodnight mittens
Goodnight clocks
And goodnight socks
Goodnight little house
And goodnight mouse
Goodnight comb
And goodnight brush
Goodnight nobody
Goodnight mush[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.000000pt]And goodnight to the old lady whispering “hush” [/SIZE][SIZE=11.000000pt]Goodnight stars
Goodnight air
Good night noises everywhere [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.000000pt]good night spam thread. [/SIZE]


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

And then the test takers dream about how many problems they got wrong because their calculture was in degrees vs. radians...only to realize after they woke up that degrees was correct mode.....true story


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## User1

Morning 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I could use a beer about now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!  Candy day!


----------



## P-E

Leaving early


----------



## Voomie

Glory be to the spam thread!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Morning Coffee spam.


----------



## P-E




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Chili

INGREDIENTS

·        2 cn Condensed chicken broth,

·        2 Green bell pepper, cut into

·        2 ts Dried whole oregano

·        1 cn SPAM Luncheon Meat, cubed

·        4 Garlic; minced

·        1 c Green Onions; Sliced

·        2 Jalapeno peppers, minced

·        2 ts Ground cumin

·        2 cn Canellini beans or kidney

·        Vegetable cooking spray

INSTRUCTIONS

In large saucepan coated with cooking spray, saute garlic over medium heat 1 minute. Add green pepper, green onion, chilies, jalapenos, oregano, and cumin; saute 5 minutes. Stir in beans and broth. Bring to a boil. Cover. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. Stir in SPAM. Simmer 2 minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

P-E said:


> I could use a beer about now.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## User1

ruggercsc said:


> Spam Chili
> INGREDIENTS
> ·        2 cn Condensed chicken broth,
> ·        2 Green bell pepper, cut into
> ·        2 ts Dried whole oregano
> ·        1 cn SPAM Luncheon Meat, cubed
> ·        4 Garlic; minced
> ·        1 c Green Onions; Sliced
> ·        2 Jalapeno peppers, minced
> ·        2 ts Ground cumin
> ·        2 cn Canellini beans or kidney
> ·        Vegetable cooking spray
> INSTRUCTIONS
> In large saucepan coated with cooking spray, saute garlic over medium heat 1 minute. Add green pepper, green onion, chilies, jalapenos, oregano, and cumin; saute 5 minutes. Stir in beans and broth. Bring to a boil. Cover. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. Stir in SPAM. Simmer 2 minutes.
> Enjoy.


Oh look





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Need more website funding? Let's create/sell the EB Spam cookbook


----------



## User1

is it bedtime yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Is matt banned yet?


----------



## User1

I tried. Noone took the bait.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> is it bedtime yet?


God I wish.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## ruggercsc

Do the sell Treet (SPAM competitor) in Hawaii?


----------



## knight1fox3

This thing still isn't finished?!  :huh:

AND THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!! ldman:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> This thing still isn't finished?!  :huh:
> 
> AND THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!! ldman:


tf you talking about

edit: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Jbone27 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This thing still isn't finished?!  :huh:
> 
> AND THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!! ldman:


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned for Sega.


----------



## P-E

Going home!


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Going home!


WHAT I JUST STARTED OFFICIALLY WORKING


----------



## Voomie

Lunch time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

need to catch up on stuff at home


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why the heck were you up so early?!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Why the heck were you up so early?!


because masochism.

also driving into work today because chili cookoff and i'm not about to carry a crockpot on the bus/train. also working OT with guests coming into town at end of week. also bc i'm crazy.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> because masochism.
> 
> also driving into work today because chili cookoff and i'm not about to carry a crockpot on the bus/train. also working OT with guests coming into town at end of week. also bc i'm crazy.


Ah, gotcha. Well, at least there's spam.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## ruggercsc

POOR MAN'S Economically or Socially  Disadvantaged Person's HAM

2 cans Treet or SPAM
1 can pineapple rings
1 c. brown sugar

Slice Treet or SPAM in slices as if for sandwich. Place slices in a baking pan or iron skillet. Mix liquid from pineapples and brown sugar together and pour over meat. Place pineapple rings on top. Bake until liquid has bubbled up over meat, approximately 20 minutes at 350 degrees. Can be fixed in microwave.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Popeyes.  yummo


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This thing still isn't finished?!  :huh:
> 
> AND THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!! ldman:


Brenda?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy now.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Sleepy now.


Sleepy always, lately. (me, I mean) 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The sugar high is wearing off.


----------



## ruggercsc

Automatic Computer update is screwing up my computer.  AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Automatic Computer update is screwing up my computer.  AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


I hate that.  And when my pc says I have to restart or it will automatically do it in 360 minutes, and you can't close the window.  GAH~


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> I hate that.  And when my pc says I have to restart or it will automatically do it in 360 minutes, and you can't close the window.  GAH~


I had an update a couple of weeks ago that crashed my computer.  I had to get the Mother Board replaced. AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gross.


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Automatic Computer update is screwing up my computer.  AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.





vhab49 said:


> I hate that.  And when my pc says I have to restart or it will automatically do it in 360 minutes, and you can't close the window.  GAH~





ruggercsc said:


> I had an update a couple of weeks ago that cradhed my computer.  I had to get the Mother Board replaced. AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


Technology fail....LOL   :facepalm:

Can be made into a manual operation. Also, an update isn't going to "crash a motherboard". Too many elements in play.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail....LOL   :facepalm:
> 
> Can be made into a manual operation. Also, an update isn't going to "crash a motherboard". Too many elements in play.


Mine has something to do with how corporate IT has the updates run.  I don't get the little window often, but when I do , it is when I have a deadline and trying to push something out the door.


----------



## knight1fox3

If you act quick enough, you can terminate update process as soon as it starts. Either from task manager or a command prompt (admin).


----------



## SE_FL

Catching up SPAM. Also our "Ring of Fire Chili Cook Off" was cancelled last Saturday due to rain. Super Disappointed!


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail....LOL   :facepalm:
> 
> Can be made into a manual operation. Also, an update isn't going to "crash a motherboard". Too many elements in play.


All I know is that a had an update, Computer turned itself off during an update, computer would not reboot or reset after trying multiple methods, computer was under warranty, manufacturer sent over someone to look at it,  motherboard was replaced.

EDIT BOTTOM


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> All I know is that a had an update, Computer turned itself off during an update, computer would not reboot or reset after trying multiple methods, computer was under warranty, manufacturer sent over someone to look at it,  motherboard was replaced.


That would be the lazy response from your IT group. I believe this is taught to them the first week of class. :thumbs:

EDIT: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

knight1fox3 said:


> That would be the lazy response from your IT group. I believe this is taught to them the first week of class. :thumbs:
> 
> EDIT: TOP :bananalama:


You are assuming they went to class and/or paid attention.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> That would be the lazy response from your IT group. I believe this is taught to them the first week of class. :thumbs:
> EDIT: TOP :bananalama:


I made our it person change the permissions (apparently on all computers on the network bc you can't change it for just one? Which I don't necessarily believe) bc I was tired of having my computer restart without me there. I have a paranoia that I don't save enough and shit will be gone forever bc of some bullshit update I didn't need to function and could have waited til the am. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGX

This is slow-roasted, hickory smoked spam with a side of smooth Kentucky sipping Drain-O.


----------



## knight1fox3

SE_FL said:


> You are assuming they went to class and/or paid attention.


The class doesn't actually even exist. Which most people of the engineering type can attest to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Class?  I don't have this.  As proven by the dragon costume I am currently sporting.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> I made our it person change the permissions (apparently on all computers on the network bc you can't change it for just one? Which I don't necessarily believe) bc I was tired of having my computer restart without me there. I have a paranoia that I don't save enough and shit will be gone forever bc of some bullshit update I didn't need to function and could have waited til the am.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You live dangerously. I don't trust computer hardware/software enough in general for that kind of practice.

Also, individual permissions can be modified accordingly. It doesn't have to be a global user group change.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> You live dangerously. I don't trust computer hardware/software enough in general for that kind of practice.
> Also, individual permissions can be modified accordingly. It doesn't have to be a global user group change.


Yeah that's what I thought. But I'm not gonna challenge him about it. And yeah I prefer to choose to install/restart manually. Don't you be doing shit I don't know about okay 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> That would be the lazy response from your IT group. I believe this is taught to them the first week of class. :thumbs:
> 
> EDIT: TOP :bananalama:


Reboot, Replace or Re-Image are the usual responses I get.  I try to diagnose it and fix it myself first (I am an engineer  :thumbs: ).


----------



## knight1fox3

Indeed. Almost always Windows can at the very least be booted into Safe Mode and either an update rolled back (due to a driver conflict), or the operating log reviewed to see what critical errors are being reported.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We are imbiciles where I work, so we aren't' allowed to do ANYTHING to our computers.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## envirotex

Mike set the rules?  This spam may never end.


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> This spam may never end.


It is the spam that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is the spam that never ends (it never ends)


----------



## leggo PE

End of lunch spam.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Man, some oldies are really carrying this spam thread for the newbies so far.


----------



## caychanh

TRICK or TREAT SPAMULA


----------



## caychanh

OCT 2017 Results might come out before Thanksgiving SPAM!


----------



## User1

Is it time yet?

To be?

Simply...?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Dleg

Hola!


----------



## leggo PE

How're things up north, @Dleg? I mean the spam, in particular.


----------



## Voomie

fireguy_PE said:


> I should've dressed as a pirate at work for Halloween. Wanna know why?
> Architect/Contractor: "My client wants to do the thing which doesn't comply with the code."
> Me: "Well, you may tell your client that I am disinclined to acquiesce to his request. Means no."


My favorite part of the job is telling people no to their dumb ideas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

The spam is icy!


----------



## leggo PE

Mid-afternoon spam.


----------



## Voomie

Enjoying some espresso and Oreos.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm back even though I was kicked off this thread.


----------



## User1

I'm watching you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Leaving again now.


----------



## leggo PE

Haha! See the ban!


----------



## Dleg

Are we banning people? Because I have some ideas.


----------



## User1

I kind of wish i could just find weird gifs all day every day. and plan trips. anyone have an engineering position open that requires these skills?


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> Are we banning people? Because I have some ideas.


We sure are!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## User1




----------



## leggo PE

@thejulie_PE now you're being creepy on this thread too??


----------



## User1

yes.


----------



## leggo PE

Gaaaahhhhhh where's the next page already?!


----------



## User1

idk, let's look for it together


----------



## leggo PE

Oh sheesh.


----------



## User1

you no like?


----------



## Dleg




----------



## User1




----------



## Voomie

Now for something different





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

no.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## User1




----------



## Voomie

I don't want to wash dishes spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1




----------



## JHW 3d

Spam meme spam.


----------



## User1

ASSED2:


----------



## Dleg

This is trippy - can't get it to post directly though:







https://a.disquscdn.com/get?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimgur.com%2FW01Ea6K.gif&amp;key=LkT-y-U9NhrkCQXPpi1Xmg


----------



## Dleg

Nope, here  it is:


----------



## leggo PE

La la laaaaaaaa


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE

Kermie!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE

See you folks later spam!


----------



## User1




----------



## Dleg




----------



## User1

omg i have to pee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well crap I get back from taking the kids begging and y'all sign off?


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Well crap I get back from taking the kids begging and y'all sign off?


I'm not off! Just had to drive home! I'm sad I didn't get candy (didn't think I'd be home in time) and it's my first Halloween at the house and there's tons of kids out!


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

November spam 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and eggs would be good right now.


----------



## Voomie

I keep thinking that I want to eat spam but then I remembered how gross it was when I last had it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Still in bed spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> I keep thinking that I want to eat spam but then I remembered how gross it was when I last had it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Try Treet Then.  It is another delicous luncheon meat and does not nearly get the love that SPAM gets.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam salad is really good


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm not off! Just had to drive home! I'm sad I didn't get candy (didn't think I'd be home in time) and it's my first Halloween at the house and there's tons of kids out!


That's all right, I forgot you actually drove yesterday.  I got home and had a couple drinks and fell asleep.      Halloween is rough.


----------



## User1

Is it weird to just get a cold slice of pizza out of my purse and eat it on the bus while in traffic?
And... Do I care? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I want pizza now.


----------



## enfinity




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Is it weird to just get a cold slice of pizza out of my purse and eat it on the bus while in traffic?
> And... Do I care?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No. And No.


----------



## User1

i'm sorry but everyone is slacking. it's been nearly an hour since the last spam post? unacceptable! it's like you're trying to pretend you have more important jobs to do!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have been patiently waiting for someone to post.  Also, where are all the noobs?  I know I'm a tester, but not a noob tester.


----------



## User1

Not sure. I mean, I can just keep finding weird gifs to post again today. lol.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

going to lunch may continue from mobile.  gifs are hard from there.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, spammers.


----------



## Dleg

I could really go for some spam right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> where are all the noobs?


You have to recruit them.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam a llama.


----------



## enfinity

i'm a first time test taker, i'm here.

here's how i felt after taking the test:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

enfinity said:


> i'm a first time test taker, i'm here.
> 
> here's how i felt after taking the test:


That is gross.


----------



## Voomie

enfinity said:


> i'm a first time test taker, i'm here.
> here's how i felt after taking the test:


Here is how I felt. Mainly because I was happy to get my free time back.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Spam salad is really good


Here is my recipe:


Make a nice tossed salad

Add Spam

Enjoy


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, a new person! Welcome!


----------



## Mohican

Wassup good people. SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Not too much, @Mohican. Just spammin'. How about you?


----------



## Mohican

Another day , another buck plus tax what else. Lol


----------



## leggo PE

Sounds like enough for some spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

Anyone have a SPAM smoothie recipe?


----------



## leggo PE

Nope. Nada.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel more this way:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I feel more this way:


Anything your heart desires!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Anything your heart desires!


Bingo!  But the list is so long I get overwhelmed and end up just sitting on the couch.  Which is new, and I have not gotten to do much since we got it, and is technically on the list also.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Bingo!  But the list is so long I get overwhelmed and end up just sitting on the couch.  Which is new, and I have not gotten to do much since we got it, and is technically on the list also.


That doesn't sounds like the worst thing. I would like a new couch! But right now, our kitten (who's almost full grown at this point) is taking it upon himself to ruin it.


----------



## ruggercsc

Could SPAM be considerd a fruit or vegetable?


----------



## leggo PE

ruggercsc said:


> Could SPAM be considerd a fruit or vegetable?


SPAM is what it is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> That doesn't sounds like the worst thing. I would like a new couch! But right now, our kitten (who's almost full grown at this point) is taking it upon himself to ruin it.


So is our foster kitten.  Gah.  He's so cute, but the little turd loves to scratch and climb everything.


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> So is our foster kitten.  Gah.  He's so cute, but the little turd loves to scratch and climb everything.


Ours likes to attack everything. Literally. You can just be standing there and he'll coming and nip and bat your still leg. It's a pretty annoying habit.

Kitten owners unite!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We are supposed to be teaching this guy not to do that crap, but he just loves to bite and scratch.  We are going to get fired from being foster parents.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> We are supposed to be teaching this guy not to do that crap, but he just loves to bite and scratch.  We are going to get fired from being foster parents.


Oh, gotcha. I forgot you were fostering! What a nice thing of you to do. I could never foster; I'd want to keep them all!

We got our dude at 6 months of age, and he'd only been in the shelter for a few days when we picked him out. It was a pretty quick transition from street to shelter to apartment life for him, and my fiancé and I can definitely see that bin his personality. Six months (presumably) on the street teaches a cat a lot of different things!

For instance, he definitely gets that there's an outside world. I mean, heck, he was living in for who knows how long!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I've been trying to spin it as an endless supply of kittens.  But I forgot kittens are kind of like asshole toddlers.


----------



## leggo PE

Hahahaha! They totally are. On a related note...

My fiancé threatened to lock ours in the bathroom the other day, to teach him a lesson. I tried to explain to him that it probably wouldn't work, because I don't think cats have the same sentient ability to understand why they were put in a timeout in the first place, let alone what a timeout even is, as humans do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine just gets put in the kennel when I get tired of plucking him off he couch.  Then he's good again until he gets ramped back up.  He is so funny though, he's tiny (7 weeks-ish?) and my friend loaned us a 3ft tall cat tree.  He climbs up it and back down it, because he jumped off  time and hurt his leg.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Hahahaha! They totally are. On a related note...
> 
> My fiancé threatened to lock ours in the bathroom the other day, to teach him a lesson. I tried to explain to him that it probably wouldn't work, because I don't think cats have the same sentient ability to understand why they were put in a timeout in the first place, let alone what a timeout even is, as humans do.


It is debatable at times if humans have this ability.  At least my humans.


----------



## User1

My cats know to calm Tf down if I lock them out of my room at night. I think they can learn. Locking them in vs out though might be a special story. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> My cats know to calm Tf down if I lock them out of my room at night. I think they can learn. Locking them in vs out though might be a special story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The problem with this strategy in our apartment is that the bathroom (where his litter box is) is off of our bedroom. So we can't really just leave him in the living room. He'd probably scratch the heck out of the door, too.

This little orange dude has a penchant for really, really trying to claw open sliding doors starting right around bedtime as well as through the later, but still early, morning hours. 

Ahhh cats. It makes me miss our old cat, though I know it's not fair to compare one cat to another! Still, our old cat was awesome. Although, it's entirely possible I have just blacked out all the bad memories from when he was a kitten.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> The problem with this strategy in our apartment is that the bathroom (where his litter box is) is off of our bedroom. So we can't really just leave him in the living room. He'd probably scratch the heck out of the door, too.
> 
> This little orange dude has a penchant for really, really trying to claw open sliding doors starting right around bedtime as well as through the later, but still early, morning hours.
> 
> Ahhh cats. It makes me miss our old cat, though I know it's not fair to compare one cat to another! Still, our old cat was awesome. Although, it's entirely possible I have just blacked out all the bad memories from when he was a kitten.


You have an orange cat?  I love orange cats.


----------



## leggo PE

fireguy_PE said:


> The cat probably spent his time debating the side of the door on which he preferred to be.


This reminds me of Schrödinger's cat.

Edit: TOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I used to have a cat named schrodinger.


----------



## User1

One of my babies






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kitteh!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> You have an orange cat?  I love orange cats.


Orange flavored cats are the best!!!


----------



## User1

I believe they market it as "orange chicken"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I believe they market it as "orange chicken"


could be "buffalo" chicken also.


----------



## leggo PE

I honestly don't have a ton of pictures of this guy (his name is Pluto) because he's pretty much always running around... But, here he is:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Erhmegod.  So stripey!


----------



## leggo PE

So spammy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Boar spam!


----------



## Voomie

Cornbread spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cheddar Bay Biscuit spam.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Cheddar Bay Biscuit spam.


The best spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I honestly don't have a ton of pictures of this guy (his name is Pluto) because he's pretty much always running around... But, here he is:


This is Jasper (orange) and our newest addition Buster (grey) who is still an a-hole kitten. These are their serious faces...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This is Jasper (orange) and our newest addition Buster (grey) who is still an a-hole.
> 
> View attachment 10285


You had it right.  Fixt.

Edit:  Also, is Jasper like 4 times larger than Buster or is it an illusion?


----------



## leggo PE

I have a cat (that lives with my dad now, but was mine when I was growing up) named Jasper! What an excellent name.

And what a handsome bunch of spamlings.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> You had it right.  Fixt.
> 
> Edit:  Also, is Jasper like 4 times larger than Buster or is it an illusion?


LOL. Yes, Jasper is much larger as he is almost 9. Buster isn't even 1 yet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh.  I forget how big adult cats can be.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Ahh.  I forget how big adult cats can be.


If you are fostering kittens, I could see how this can happen.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> If you are fostering kittens, I could see how this can happen.


Truth.  Kitten (we call him spooky) weighs in at 2 lbs.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Truth.  Kitten (we call him spooky) weighs in at 2 lbs.


Awwww baby! So itty bitty. Will you have him for much longer?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Awwww baby! So itty bitty. Will you have him for much longer?


This one maybe a week or two more?  We got him at around 5 weeks.  They take them back around 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> This one maybe a week or two more?  We got him at around 5 weeks.  They take them back around 8 or 9 weeks.


And then you'll get another?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

ruggercsc said:


> Here is my recipe:
> 
> 
> Make a nice tossed salad
> 
> Add Spam
> 
> Enjoy


My wife makes it the same way you do tuna fish but with the Spam instead of Tuna


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And then you'll get another?


Maybe.  We might not get any more until kitten season in the spring.  We also said we would take in nursing mamas and litters.  We may be crazy.


----------



## leggo PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> My wife makes it the same way you do tuna fish but with the Spam instead of Tuna


Oh my gosh, you're serious.


----------



## ruggercsc

When does the time change Spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh crap.  Probably this weekend? Google says Nov 5.


----------



## ruggercsc

Fall "time change" sucks.  You get to sleep an extra hour day 1, then by day 2 that is gone Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I hate the fall time change! Seriously, does anyone like it? (the time change, not spam)


----------



## ruggercsc

Since we are in the very eastern part of the Central Time Zone, the time change means it is completely dark when you got off work.  Driving home in the dark every night sucks Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Since we are in the very eastern part of the Central Time Zone, the time change means it is completely dark when you got off work.  Driving home in the dark every night sucks Spam.


Agreed.  Makes me glad I sit by a window or I would not see daylight most days.


----------



## leggo PE

Go Astros! Spam!


----------



## Dleg

Almost ready to go home. No time to spam today! Then tomorrow it's an all day HR workshop, "how to deal with unacceptable employee behavior" which I signed up for because of one asshole that I had working for me who has now quit, so should I skip the workshop?  My other employees are angels compared to that guy.


----------



## User1

Is this the bad advice to previous poster thread? If not, I would go. You could always have a new bad employee or one of them turn rotten. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Dleg said:


> Almost ready to go home. No time to spam today! Then tomorrow it's an all day HR workshop, "how to deal with unacceptable employee behavior" which I signed up for because of one asshole that I had working for me who has now quit, so should I skip the workshop?  My other employees are angels compared to that guy.


Go, HR workshops are fun.


----------



## leggo PE

I'd go, too! You never know who you'll get in the future.


----------



## User1

Like me! :thumbs: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hello peoples!!!


----------



## ruggercsc

HR workshops are a good place to tell dirty jokes and see if you get a reaction from anyone.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, @EhmayWuntee! Welcome to this cycle's spam board!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hello peoples!!!


Ehmay!  Holla!  Its almost end of week 1 and you are just getting here?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Ehmay!  Holla!  Its almost end of week 1 and you are just getting here?


Yea... this site gets broken sometimes at work and I'm a lot busier this cycle so can't spam. Plus I'm still saddened by the last one getting shut down early on us! 

I forget if you can post links or not on this board, but here is a worthy spam video.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Go Astros! Spam!


Watching the game with a heady topper.    Go someone, these games are too long.


----------



## ruggercsc

I am having a difficult time with the Astros's as an American League team.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> 23 minutes ago, EhmayWuntee said:
> 
> Yea... this site gets broken sometimes at work and I'm a lot busier this cycle so can't spam. Plus I'm still saddened by the last one getting shut down early on us!
> 
> I forget if you can post links or not on this board, but here is a worthy spam video.



That is one chill cat. On the work front, I hear you.  I thought I was going to have to freak out a couple times in the last month when everyone wanted everything NOW and I was trying to study and not go into panic mode.


----------



## P-E

ruggercsc said:


> I am having a difficult time with the Astros's as an American League team.


You over thought the grammar error and created another.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

While I didn't have to study for the PE this go around, I did recently study for, take, and pass the FAA sUAS remote pilot (commercial drone) certification. The best part of that exam was knowing your score immediately after hitting finish!

Sorry for those of you having to wait the 26 days or whatever the accurate estimate was last cycle.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> The best part of that exam was knowing your score immediately after hitting finish!
> 
> Sorry for those of you having to wait the 26 days or whatever the accurate estimate was last cycle.


That is the stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## P-E

Spam Stuff


----------



## thekzieg

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

morning y'all


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

vhab49 said:


> Agreed.  Makes me glad I sit by a window or I would not see daylight most days.


I agree. My only sunlight would be weekends if it wasn't for my office window


----------



## ruggercsc

Good Morning Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good morning!  Still tired spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

tired? who's tired?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey, @NJmike PE


----------



## NJmike PE

hey there @matt267 PE


----------



## matt267 PE

how you been?


----------



## NJmike PE

busy. work, home FD. no free time at all anymore. How's the baby doin? and the MIL- you dig her a hole yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> no free time at all anymore


I hear ya.

The baby is doing great. She isn't a little bitch yet, so that's good. And I'm going to make the MIL dig her own hole.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> And I'm going to make the MIL dig her own hole.


good for you. like they did back  in WWII.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

another  reason to hate cats


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Fall "time change" sucks.  You get to sleep an extra hour day 1, then by day 2 that is gone Spam.





leggo PE said:


> I hate the fall time change! Seriously, does anyone like it? (the time change, not spam)


The fall time change rocks! It's the spring one that sucks!


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> another  reason to hate cats


If the cat's human had left enough room fo the cat to walk behind the TV or in front of it, this wouldn't have happened. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> If the cat's human had dropped that cat off at the local Chinese Restaurant there would be no need to leave enough room fo the cat to walk behind the TV or in front of it, this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


fixt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> If the cat's human had left enough room fo the cat to walk behind the TV or in front of it, this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If the cat's human had a large enough tv this would not have been an issue either.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> If the cat's human had left enough room fo the cat to walk behind the TV or in front of it, this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


BS. Cats are jerk and most go out of their way to knock sh!t over.


----------



## ruggercsc

Cats may be jerks, but our dog just puked in several spots all over the floor (nibbled on some grass in backyard after eating his breakfast).   A pretty nasty mess.

Why do dogs eat grass anyway?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Cats may be jerks, but our dog just puked in several spots all over the floor (nibbled on some grass in backyard after eating his breakfast).   A pretty nasty mess.
> 
> Why do dogs eat grass anyway?


Because they feel inferior to cats.  And cats eat grass so they want to be like cats.


----------



## leggo PE

On the topic of cats sucking!

Probably the worst night yet with the cat last night. Ugh!


----------



## Voomie

Dentist appointment this morning and I need one of my fillings redone. At this rate. I'll have dentures by 40.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> Why do dogs eat grass anyway?


cause it tastes good...


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> cause it tastes good...


I will need to visit Colorado or a western states to test this theory.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Dentist appointment this morning and I need one of my fillings redone. At this rate. I'll have dentures by 40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cut back on the meth!


----------



## Voomie

I am trying but the blue stuff is so good!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Cut back on the meth!









eeeew.


----------



## wyman

Doing crystal meth will pick you up until you break


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

wyman said:


> Doing crystal meth will pick you up until you break


Thanks.  And welcome.  My state has a high rate of meth users and producers.   It is awesome.


----------



## User1

Oh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

!mapS


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Is it quitting time yet?


----------



## Voomie

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Is it quitting time yet?


As I always tell my coworkers, you are free to go home whenever you want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Things are not going well in structures land.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> Things are not going well in structures land.


You could be in a HR Workshop.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> You could be in a HR Workshop.


Then things would be going even worse in structures land.


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Is it quitting time yet?


Almost, just 18 17 more minutes.


----------



## csb

BACK IN MY DAY


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Things are not going well in structures land.


Generally the standard response when dealing with structurals in my experience.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Generally the standard response when dealing with structurals in my experience.


We reserve that for architects.  One of which I used to be.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> We reserve that for architects.  One of which I used to be.


Saaaame

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## enfinity

when someone asks me how I did on my exam:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Saaaame
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you ever "do" architecture?  I graduated and practiced for 9 years prior to switching.  Not licensed tho. ( I don't have the right degree for that)


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Did you ever "do" architecture?  I graduated and practiced for 9 years prior to switching.  Not licensed tho. ( I don't have the right degree for that)


I'm like the opposite. I did an internship after freshman year in arch, then more in engineering the following summers. Worked under an arch / SE for four years which got me my idp hours. I've gotten my arch license and PE now.
But I work completely in structures. Have worked as in house for an arch firm that's the closest I've gotten to arch. 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My Boss' boss (two sups up?) Has an Architecture (U of I before they added the true dual degree) degree but has always practiced structural engineering.  Has his SE and PE in several states, but can't get his PE in Iowa because his degree does not say engineering.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> My Boss' boss (two sups up?) Has an Architecture (U of I before they added the true dual degree) degree but has always practiced structural engineering.  Has his SE and PE in several states, but can't get his PE in Iowa because his degree does not say engineering.


Yep that's the degree I have m. Arch in structures 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

YOU USED TO BE ABLE TO SEE WHO WAS ONLINE


----------



## User1

csb said:


> YOU USED TO BE ABLE TO SEE WHO WAS ONLINE


I still can...? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

AND IT WAS THE WEST COAST THAT SHUT THESE THINGS DOWN


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Midwest coast!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Good, I can go home.


----------



## envirotex

Very tired today.  Ready for the weekend SPAM.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Very tired today.  Ready for the weekend SPAM.


Here's Tex at work...


----------



## csb

It was Vishal who reigned supreme.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is the day that would not end.


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm like the opposite. I did an internship after freshman year in arch, then more in engineering the following summers. Worked under an arch / SE for four years which got me my idp hours. I've gotten my arch license and PE now.
> But I work completely in structures. Have worked as in house for an arch firm that's the closest I've gotten to arch.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had to deal with NCARB when one of my employees was getting licensed.  What a disorganized, administrative nightmare.  They actual make NCEES like good.  After she got her license I blocked their emails.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I had to deal with NCARB when one of my employees was getting licensed.  What a disorganized, administrative nightmare.  They actual make NCEES like good.  After she got her license I blocked their emails.


I must say I really like the whole "Did this person work under you for 4 years doing what they say they did?" thing far better than the stupid tracking spreadsheet that has to have specific hours for certain things filled out.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> I must say I really like the whole "Did this person work under you for 4 years doing what they say they did?" thing far better than the stupid tracking spreadsheet that has to have specific hours for certain things filled out.


I verified the same thing multiple times.  After she got licensed, they still sent stuff to her asking for this and that, after she already got her license in and NCARB state.  I have had employees get screwed when they kept changing test requirements and they still had a section or two to go.


----------



## P-E

Going home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Picking up mini-habs, then home.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Lunch forum was very interesting. It was about effective project management, including time management, scope creep, meeting structures, things of that like.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Home!  Tater-tot casserole in the oven.  The habs are having some fine dining to night.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Home!  Tater-tot casserole in the oven.  The habs are having some fine dining to night.


I want this. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dinner is in 20 minutes.  I think the trip might take a bit longer than that though.


----------



## leggo PE

Dinner is in approximately 3 to 3.5 hours. We eat late in our household.

EDIT: Top!!

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

I have roomba going and am hopping in the shower. I'm a great last minute cleaning for guests - er. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I have roomba going and am hopping in the shower. I'm a great last minute cleaning for guests - er.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At least you clean for them.


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Here's Tex at work...


Haha.  Where's that camera hidden?


----------



## User1

Paging@csb I'm still heeeereeeee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Middle of the night SPAM.


----------



## User1

Morning on the west coast and nobody else has posted yet spam?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Running behind this morning spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

"Working from home" spam.


----------



## csb

"I thought it was my wife" spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

"Working" at work.


----------



## User1

Bus is almost to work spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

I have Egg McMuffin stuck in my teeth spam


----------



## User1

I want an egg mcmuffin spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going out for drinks tonight spam.  11 hours to go.


----------



## csb

Winefest tonight spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Egg Mc Muffins are not Tony Horton approved spam.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Egg Mc Muffins are not Tony Horton approved spam.


NOT MY JESUS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am so hungry.  I should find some food.


----------



## csb

Surely your office breakroom is filled with candy, right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I didn't say it would be a difficult task.  Just about every desk has candy on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not how I woke up this morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

YOU KNOW WHAT SOINDS GOOD?  BACON. 

Sorry, was typing in plans.  But Bacon deserves all caps so it stays.


----------



## SE_FL

I made BACON and waffles for breakfast this morning. It's worth it being late for work.


----------



## csb

I made a dress before work, so I stopped at McDonald's. 

EDIT: Business up TOP, party down below


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

csb said:


> I made a dress before work, so I stopped at McDonald's.
> 
> EDIT: Business up TOP, party down below


MADE a dress?  Nice.  I got the kid to Cello practice, and only 4 minutes late.  Feeling accomplished today.


----------



## csb

vhab49 said:


> MADE a dress?  Nice.  I got the kid to Cello practice, and only 4 minutes late.  Feeling accomplished today.


I got a thing to go to tonight, so I sewed a quick dress. I cut it out and got some of it done last night, to be fair.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

csb said:


> I got a thing to go to tonight, so I sewed a quick dress. I cut it out and got some of it done last night, to be fair.


Gotcha.  I've been there.


----------



## User1

I fed my cats this morning, so coming unto work later than planned was OK. :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I played with the kitten until he bit me.  Then back in the kennel with him.


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> I fed my cats this morning, so coming unto work later than planned was OK. :dunno:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I knew I forgot something. Good thing my cat is outside. He usually gets his own breakfast.


----------



## Voomie

Just got off the phone with a recruiter for a job. Hopefully it is one of the few recruiters that aren't completely worthless.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I just hired my first employee this morning. No recruiter involved.


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Just got off the phone with a recruiter for a job. Hopefully it is one of the few recruiters that aren't completely worthless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


same recruiter or different than before?


----------



## Voomie

I think the same one. I have delt with way too many. It seems the more difficult they are, the less likely you are to hear anything back from them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

A recruiter reached out to me through LinkedIn about Hurricane Inspections for the next few months. If I weren't busy I would take it. But since I am busy, it would be hard to leave the Mrs for a week with 4 kids under 7 for a week at a time. Although that would be a nice paid vacation.


----------



## csb

FOUR kids under seven?! Do you not have cable?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> FOUR kids under seven?! Do you not have cable?


that's a lot of babysitting


----------



## SE_FL

Correct, no cable. Ditched that a couple years ago.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Voomie said:


> Just got off the phone with a recruiter for a job. Hopefully it is one of the few recruiters that aren't completely worthless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In my experience recruiters are only good if you seem like a fit for the current job they are looking to fill.  The tend to work based on the person hiring and not trying to find you a job.


----------



## csb

SE_FL said:


> Correct, no cable. Ditched that a couple years ago.


Would you say eight years ago?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT SOINDS GOOD?  BACON.
> 
> Sorry, was typing in plans.  But Bacon deserves all caps so it stays.





SE_FL said:


> I made BACON and waffles for breakfast this morning. It's worth it being late for work.


Turkey bacon I hope? 



csb said:


> I got a thing to go to tonight, so I sewed a quick dress. I cut it out and got some of it done last night, to be fair.


:huh:   Don't you like have an entire closet full of dresses by now?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yuck


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Not how I woke up this morning.


Not how I have ever woken up Spam.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Turkey bacon I hope?
> 
> :huh:   Don't you like have an entire closet full of dresses by now?


Did we get married? I don't recall getting married to you?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Survey is in.  Damn, I failed.


----------



## User1

Is there skyrim for Xbox one? And / or can I play my 360 skyrim on one? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## User1

fireguy_PE said:


> This is going to be me. My wife and I currently have three under three with a likely fourth in the next couple of years once the eldest gets out of daycare and into kindergarten.


Nope. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

fireguy_PE said:


> This is going to be me. My wife and I currently have three under three with a likely fourth in the next couple of years once the eldest gets out of daycare and into kindergarten.


you need a different hobby.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


People keep asking me when we go for 3.  Never.  never ever.  In 20 years I can have grandbabies.


----------



## SE_FL

vhab49 said:


> People keep asking me when we go for 3.  Never.  never ever.  In 20 years I can have grandbabies.


Three kids is harder than four. I have confirmed this with with six sets of couple. Just stay at two, or go to four. Three is tough.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SE_FL said:


> Three kids is harder than four. I have confirmed this with with six sets of couple. Just stay at two, or go to four. Three is tough.






fireguy_PE said:


> With three, you can no longer use a 'man-on-man' approach and have to move to a 'zone defense' method.


Two kids.  This is where it is at.  Plus, my baby is 8, so eeengghh to diapers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes it sucks having kids to worry about. (spam)


----------



## csb

@Road Guy has three kids and he seems really zen about it.


----------



## wyman

vhab49 said:


> Thanks.  And welcome.  My state has a high rate of meth users and producers.   It is awesome.


Man, big collective whiff on the song lyric!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

wyman said:


> Man, big collective whiff on the song lyric!


I don't have room in my brain for song lyrics.  I had to purge them to fit transpo in for the test.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Did we get married? I don't recall getting married to you?


I solve problems, it's what I do. Dress in closet = no need to make dress :dunno:



fireguy_PE said:


> This is going to be me. My wife and I currently have three under three with a likely fourth in the next couple of years once the eldest gets out of daycare and into kindergarten.


You must simply hate time and $$.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## ruggercsc

Nasty rainy day SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> you need a different hobby.


He should try sleeping on the couch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

fireguy_PE said:


> Nope, my wife just has a great ass. It's hard to lay off.


Be that as it may, but there are measures that can be taken to prevent procreation. Just sayin'...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

fireguy_PE said:


> Nope, my wife just has a great ass. It's hard to lay off.


Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

NJmike PE said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So true


----------



## User1

Scored an Xbox one with 3 games and extra controller for 249 + 5x chase ur points + 30% cash back today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trying Uber tonight for the first time 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Trying Uber tonight for the first time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Be safe. Don't get kidnapped.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Be safe. Don't get kidnapped.


It wouldn't be the worst thing. Or, maybe you'll find me on an episode of taxicab confessions 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Or you could end up on pornhub in a faketaxi porn vid.


----------



## Voomie

The wife and I got photos taken for Christmas cards.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Saturday morning SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Or you could end up on pornhub in a faketaxi porn vid.


I am hung like a horse so it is plausible 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey bacon for breakfast!!! BOOM!  :th_rockon:



thejulie_PE said:


> Scored an Xbox one with 3 games and extra controller for 249 + 5x chase ur points + 30% cash back today.


That's a great price. Let me know if you need any game recommendations. The best part of that is the voice control in my opinion. It's also a great streaming media hub. And plays games occasionally too. LOL



NJmike PE said:


> I am hung like a *sea*horse so it is plausible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Turkey bacon for breakfast!!! BOOM!  :th_rockon:
> Fixt. :thumbs:









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Fixt


Whatever you "fixt" failed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turned off my signature. I thought that was what you were snickering about.


----------



## User1

Lost

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Local cheese place





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I love Saturday naps!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We went through all the kids old toys and things to post and sell on Craigslist today.    I had many thoughts while doing this.  The main ones though were sadness to be selling off the stuff of their (early) childhoods and OMG WHY DO THEY HAVE SO MUCH CRAP!


----------



## User1

I need to list my Xbox 360. @knight1fox3. Can you verify this old Xbox live gold 12 mo membership I have from 3 years ago is still usable? Hahaha


----------



## User1

There should be a rule that you can double post if it's been 4 hours and nobody has posted. It's me, shutting down the spam thread. All yalls having your extra hour and shit already. Bye. &lt;3


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Ban her!


----------



## ruggercsc

Going to Titans/Ravens game SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> There should be a rule that you can double post if it's been 4 hours and nobody has posted. It's me, shutting down the spam thread. All yalls having your extra hour and shit already. Bye.


----------



## User1

Love you guys too [emoji170]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

posting now.  Husband thinks now that I'm not studying all the time I should be cleaning all the time .  bullshit.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> posting now.  Husband thinks now that I'm not studying all the time I should be cleaning all the time .  bullshit.


Fire him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Husband thinks now that I'm not studying all the time I should be cleaning all the time .


Are you saying he's wrong?


----------



## User1

Ban him ^^

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Agreed!  Oh, wait....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Are you saying he's wrong?


Yes. He is wrong.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Probably needs to clarify that he didn't mean cleaning all the time, just when you aren't cooking or getting him something, seems like a legitimate honest mistake.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> This is spam


This is spam?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

That all looks too healthy to be spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is not banned yet???


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> Matt is not banned yet???


I'm working on it. 



P-E said:


> Wood


Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Or you could end up on pornhub in a faketaxi porn vid.


neither happened. standard trip


----------



## matt267 PE

thank God!!


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Trying Uber tonight for the first time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


pick up any odd clients?  Did they tip?


----------



## NJmike PE

Btw, THAT is what bacon looks like.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a time when bacon was just a side dish. Not anymore. Well done NJ!!


----------



## NJmike PE

between that and my 20 oz cowboy steak, life was good saturday night


----------



## matt267 PE

and not a "turkey" anything in sight.


----------



## csb

MORNING


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> MORNING


almost afternoon


----------



## csb

Not out here in God's country.


----------



## ruggercsc

Morning.  The extra hour I got to sleep is gone.  Now I will driver home in the dark after work.  So much for the time change SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Not out here in God's country.


true story.

This f-ing time change really screwed me up this morning. I woke up at 0300, an hour ahead of my alarm. and then went out to the couch only to fall back asleep for about 45 mins and almost miss going to the gym.


----------



## csb

Congratulations on having to go out to the couch!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Congratulations on having to go out to the couch!


eh, it was an anniversary gift. I still call it home


----------



## csb

#couch4lyfe


----------



## matt267 PE

I have no problem sleeping on the couch. It's like camping out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> between that and my 20 oz cowboy steak, life was good saturday night


Well you definitely have to scale up the bacon size if you're serving it with cowboy steak.


----------



## NJmike PE

that particular glorious piece bacon was 8" long by about 3/8 thick. it def was equivalent to the steak


----------



## csb

SPAM de Spam de spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm, bacon....


----------



## NJmike PE

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

fireguy_PE said:


> You know, it's interesting how people feel like it's their place to judge the size family that someone else _wants_ to have. It's really none of anyone else's business.


Easy there, no insult intended. Just spamming. That is all.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


But hurt is a hobby.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think we need this.  Getting a little heavy up in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Getting a little heavy up in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

seriously. everyone chill the f-out and just spam otherwise.......


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I think we need this.  Getting a little heavy up in here.


I was gonna post this too! My favorite gif in existence.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> seriously. everyone chill the f-out and just spam otherwise.......


Don't be too quick to ban butthurt. It's the best part of post exam activities!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry for the double post, but what the hell is going on here:


----------



## leggo PE

Banned for apologizing about double posting. SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> Banned for apologizing about double posting. SPAM!


Wrong thread: banned!


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> Wrong thread: banned!


Banned because I included spam, too!


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it moving spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Lunch Time, but not Spam, Spam.


----------



## Voomie

Rainy day spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Sunny day spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

it's not even 2 o'clock yet spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to go home spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> I want to go home spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


LOL, reported (not by me). Surprised it hasn't happened sooner in the spam thread after getting this far.


----------



## Voomie

Wasting time till a conference call spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think I missed something here 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

It's not even 2 o'clock yet here, either! What the heck, spam.

EDIT: TOP! 

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's not even 2'-clock here either!  This day will never end!


----------



## knight1fox3

While that is true, it's always 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmmm.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> While that is true, it's always 5 o'clock somewhere!


Is it, though? Because what about when it's 48 minutes after? It's not really 5 o'clock then. It's 5:48 or 4:48, depending where "somewhere" is! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> Is it, though? Because what about when it's 48 minutes after? It's not really 5 o'clock then. It's 5:48 or 4:48, depending where "somewhere" is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well it's 5 o'clock in Asuncion, Paraguay. Just sayin'.

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/paraguay/asuncion


----------



## leggo PE

That's reason enough to spam!


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Well it's 5 o'clock in Asuncion, Paraguay. Just sayin'.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/paraguay/asuncion


but like it's 5:26 now. so it's not 5 o'clock.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5 o'clock is fleeting.


----------



## leggo PE

I can't wait for it to be 5 o'clock!


----------



## User1

I'll still be at work for another few hours at 5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I'll still be at work for another few hours at 5


Suck.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Suck.


It's ok...ish. I'm choosing to front load my week so I can have a couple short days in preparation for VEGAS this weekend!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh, then not so suck.


----------



## NJmike PE

well, it's 4:15 here in the armpit so there's that...


----------



## matt267 PE

Did NJ piss off our only noob spammer?


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> in preparation for VEGAS this weekend!


ldman:


----------



## TWJ PE

Long ways to go spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4:41 spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Be advised, it is NOW, 5 o'clock PM CST in WI. That is all.

Spam on!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5:20 CST in IA Time to GO!


----------



## NJmike PE

1821 hrs on the coast that counts


----------



## User1

> 1821 hrs on *THE* best coast


fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> fixt.


You're right.


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> thejulie_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> fixt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.
Click to expand...

yep, I am.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tapatalk came back to life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tapatalk came back to life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mhm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I know that it sounds kinda unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

What is Tapatalk?

opcorn:


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> What is Tapatalk?
> 
> opcorn:


Isn't it some type of vacuum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tapatalk came back to life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a spam party til SW shows up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why are you getting banned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

ruggercsc said:


> What is Tapatalk?
> opcorn:


Ask @PE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> yep, I am.


Yes, she is.

Edit: SPAM, people! Come on!


----------



## P-E

Hey Ship


----------



## leggo PE

Supreme veteran spammers. I like this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need to get a new phone.


----------



## leggo PE

We'll never make it to 15k at this rate. People really must not want their results any time in the foreseeable future.


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> We'll never make it to 15k at this rate. People really must not want their results any time in the foreseeable future.


There does not appear to be lot of newbies on the Spam thread this year SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> We'll never make it to 15k at this rate. People really must not want their results any time in the foreseeable future.


I really don't .  I'm good not knowing.


----------



## ruggercsc

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Ask @PE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still wondering what Tapatalk is.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Still wondering what Tapatalk is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


App


----------



## User1

I can see my breath. In my house. Maybe time to turn on the heat? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie_PE said:


> I can see my breath. In my house. Maybe time to turn on the heat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I can see my trash and recycling cans floating down my driveway. I hate heavy rains in the fall. Leaves clog up the storm inlets in our neighborhood. I was out in a monsoon clearing the storm inlets so our basement doesn’t flood. Our driveway is at a low point with an inlet in front of it. Hopefully a disaster averted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Turn on the heat? We just had a cold spell too. It got down to 62 degrees Sat night camping in the backyard.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Turn on the heat? We just had a cold spell too. It got down to 62 degrees Sat night camping in the backyard.


Shhhhh I haven't turned on the heat since I moved out here in 2015  house gets way colder than apartment lol! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Alcohol works great. Someone should write an equation that compares the price of beer and cost of turning the heat on in the winter. But maybe meth is cheaper and more effective...


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Alcohol works great. Someone should write an equation that compares the price of beer and cost of turning the heat on in the winter. But maybe meth is cheaper and more effective...


Risk/reward? :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Last Spam before bed spam.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Last Spam before bed spam.


Don't give in! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> Don't give in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well OK, might as well SPAM since Monday is over


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> Well OK, might as well SPAM since Monday is over


I'm going to bed tho bc I'm an old lady. Nite! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Might as well finish it out, low quality SPAM. Searching for the newbies and recent test takers.


----------



## Voomie

5 am spam 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tapatalk is the bomb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tapatalk is the bomb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice signature line


----------



## matt267 PE

damn...


----------



## Voomie

Election day spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

P-E said:


> Wood


I see that you are still a angry bird.


----------



## P-E

Might need to change it.   It's been a while.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> Wood


Mmorning!


----------



## User1

My back hurts 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> My back hurts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My sinuses hurt.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> My sinuses hurt.


Boo! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

My sinuses have been going crazy the last few days.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I had a sinus headache on Thursday so I stayed home sick and slept and cleaned the house instead lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam cures all!!


----------



## Voomie

Will spam work in place of a flu shot?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I had a sinus headache on Thursday so I stayed home cleaned the house instead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


this is a basic requirement anyway


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not with that st00pid signature line


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Will spam work in place of a flu shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Perhaps.  That reminds me, need to get that now.


----------



## caychanh

Not sure if I will visit this site much if I can pass the PE this time around.  Except this spam thread is so stress relieving.  4 to 5 more weeks of agony waiting for results.


----------



## caychanh

Is Matt267 PE close to being banned yet?


----------



## SE_FL

Top!

:bananalama:



caychanh said:


> Is Matt267 PE close to being banned yet?


Maybe, but double posts are a good way to get there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oooh, Double posts!  First loser!


----------



## caychanh

Haven't seen Matt267 PE on here lately.  Maybe he's lurking a different thread or forum.


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Is Matt267 PE close to being banned yet?


NOT EVEN CLOSE!



caychanh said:


> Haven't seen Matt267 PE on here lately.  Maybe he's lurking a different thread or forum.


I lurk everywhere.


----------



## SE_FL

caychanh said:


> Triple post.  1K post to go to PE spam success.


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


>


Yup...


----------



## caychanh

Hmm how can I get to 1400 post like SE_FL if i'm banned at only 140 posts.  This is going to be a rough November if i can not spam anymore.


----------



## User1

caychanh said:


> Not sure if I will visit this site much if I can pass the PE this time around.  Except this spam thread is so stress relieving.  4 to 5 more weeks of agony waiting for results.


There's lots of other fun stuff going on here too! And helping future passers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

caychanh said:


> Hmm how can I get to 1400 post like SE_FL if i'm banned at only 140 posts.  This is going to be a rough November if i can not spam anymore.


by following the rules...


----------



## csb

Did I miss the morning wood post again?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Did I miss the morning wood post again?


if you have to ask...


----------



## caychanh

The thread needed a caffeine spam pill this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

Um...heh...uh...


----------



## caychanh

ok now where is the ban button again?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yummy spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Interviewing College Recruits today Spam.


----------



## csb

So, you're into bingo, eh?


----------



## NJmike PE

I first noticed the precious moments collecting


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tapatalk is the bomb


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time for lunch yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

damn time change. I already ate my sammich


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ in about 2 hours:


----------



## NJmike PE

too late


----------



## matt267 PE

No, the hunger will hit you again. Give it a couple hours.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. too late.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I know. too late.


hahaha, you cranky bastard.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> NJ in about 2 hours:


False. More like this:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> False. More like this:


----------



## P-E

Lunch thyme.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Lunch "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".


I just got to work lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I just got to work lol *late*.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


fixt.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> fixt.


Tru. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is week one of our extended Thanksgiving potluck.  Every Tuesday leading up to Turkey day, a different department is bringing in snack foods for the office to munch on.  As  a result, I won't be needing to eat lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> Lunch "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".


ha!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kitty is going back to shelter today.     Going to miss that little asshole.


----------



## NJmike PE

FACT: all cat's are little assholes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> FACT: all cat's are little assholes


Not denying this.


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> FACT: all cat's are little assholes


False

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> False
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


you worry more about removing that st00pid signature and less about falsifying my statements, which ARE gospel.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> False True
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fixt


----------



## NJmike PE

sea, eye was write


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> you worry more about removing that st00pid signature and less about falsifying my statements, which ARE gospel.


have you been talking about my signature the whole time LOL

oblivious.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> My back hurts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk






vhab49 said:


> My sinuses hurt.




My lymph nodes hurt.


----------



## NJmike PE

my liver hurts, but that doesn't stop me from drinking


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


>


better?


----------



## NJmike PE

yup. hence the solo high 5


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> better?


Top, silly!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> FACT: all cat's are little assholes


@leggo PE why does this confuse you, my dear?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> My lymph nodes hurt.


Yuck.  I have not reached that yet.


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> @leggo PE why does this confuse you, my dear?


Because my little asshole kitty is improving so much of late! And now I don't know what to think any more.


----------



## NJmike PE

as a basic default, kitty = asshole


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> as a basic default, kitty = asshole


still wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> still wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> kitty = asshole


Be careful, I made that mistake once and was told my aim was off.


----------



## User1

dead.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Be careful, I made that mistake once and was told my aim was off.


LOL, that is hilarious


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Where?


----------



## matt267 PE

Everywhere!


----------



## Voomie

Post lunch spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

almost quiten' time spam.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> almost quiten' time spam.


tf. i just heated up my lunch.


----------



## Voomie

Listening to nickleback spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

there's no lunch break for spamming. 

 I'm retaking the exam survey spam!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Listening to nickleback spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ew why? banned.


----------



## caychanh

Just retook the NCEES exam survey.  I hope I pass this time by taking the survey multiple times.  Hit submit and got thank you reply.  Feels good to be thanked.

SPAM! ban!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kitten back to shelter.  Sad spam.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Kitten back to shelter.  Sad spam.


Why back? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Why back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Because @vhab49 was fostering the kitten.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Because @vhab49 was fostering the kitten.


Yep, he was a foster kitten, we got about 5 weeks old, he is now 8 weeks and old enough to go find a forever home.


----------



## csb

Don't you people have jobs?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

csb said:


> Don't you people have jobs?


What is this thing you speak of?  Job? Job is SPAM.


----------



## csb

Glorious spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM-tastic!


----------



## csb

Spam coast


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam-a-licious


----------



## User1

Transit spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Ready for a beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kids heading out with some friends tonight.  WOot!


----------



## P-E

Party time.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471


Birdie!  One kid got in trouble at school.  Now stuck at home with "Parents that hate me!"


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Birdie!  One kid got in trouble at school.  Now stuck at home with "Parents that hate me!"


Haha, I bet you are ruining his/her life.


----------



## Voomie

csb said:


> Don't you people have jobs?


Yes but not very productive jobs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Haha, I bet you are ruining his/her life.


Damn straight. Every chance I get. If you ask him, all I do is sit around on my phone and be lazy and treat him like a slave .  (phone part not completely inaccurate to be truthful)


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> treat him like a slave


Yup, I too have been accused of being a slave driver.



vhab49 said:


> phone part not completely inaccurate to be truthful


Well, spam won't spam itself.


----------



## Voomie

If spam could self-spam we would be out of a job.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Spam-Drafting in Revit hurts sometimes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> If spam could self-spam we would be out of a job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Truth.



SE_FL said:


> Spam-Drafting in Revit hurts sometimes.


Not as much as spam drafting in autocad does


----------



## User1

Don't you hate when you go to type something in a window and it's not in the window, and then you get in the right window and type it, get distracted, then see on your drawings OH FUCK YES I TOL... like 45 minutes later. Never happened? Yeah, me either. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

thejulie_PE said:


> Don't you hate when you go to type something in a window and it's not in the window, and then you get in the right window and type it, get distracted, then see on your drawings OH FUCK YES I TOL... like 45 minutes later. Never happened? Yeah, me either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My second monitor plays tricks on me... making me think that window is active when it's really not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Don't you hate when you go to type something in a window and it's not in the window, and then you get in the right window and type it, get distracted, then see on your drawings OH FUCK YES I TOL... like 45 minutes later. Never happened? Yeah, me either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I never do s anything like that on my drawings.  I did accidentally name a PDF "psst what"  the other day because someone sent me an IM and it switched my screen to the pdf save window as I was typing my response.


----------



## User1

SE_FL said:


> My second monitor plays tricks on me... making me think that window is active when it's really not.


RIGHT?! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SE_FL said:


> My second monitor plays tricks on me... making me think that window is active when it's really not.


I somehow got mine misaligned and could not mouse across the top of the screen, had to jog down.  Drove me crazy.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I somehow got mine misaligned and could not mouse across the top of the screen, had to jog down.  Drove me crazy.


Did you turn it off and back on again?
How'd I do@knight1fox3 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

F'n time change.  Extra hour.  BS.  Exhaustion finally kicking in.


----------



## SE_FL

Thyme change is a myth.


----------



## User1

Meth? What? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

envirotex said:


> F'n time change.  Extra hour.  BS.  Exhaustion finally kicking in.


Sucks getting out of work at 530 with no signs of daylight


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## P-E

A nippley one out there today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> A nippley one out there today.


A tid bit nippley, or truely nippley?


----------



## P-E

I think you meant a tit nippley.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Did you turn it off and back on again?
> How'd I do@knight1fox3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did.



P-E said:


> I think you meant a tit nippley.


Sorry. Yes.


----------



## P-E

I need a coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

drinking decaf


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> drinking decaf


That's a start


----------



## matt267 PE

How about one of these?


----------



## P-E

Wow, that's breakfast.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've never heard of it before. You should ask Mr. Koch about it the next time you see him around town.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> How about one of these?


Yes please.


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> How about one of these?


Wish I could, but my Dr. told me "no".  Should I listen to him?


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell the good doc to pound some sand while you pound some beers.


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Tell the good doc to pound some sand while you pound some beers.


Thanks.  I will tell him Matt267 PE said I could.  My day is getting better.  :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad I could help.


----------



## NJmike PE

nice shark

EDIT: Top

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

I need to pack 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

Voomie said:


> Yes but not very productive jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Producing spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Even the SPAM production is low.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Even the SPAM production is low.


We need to make this thread spamful again!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> nice shark


That's what she said.



thejulie_PE said:


> I need to pack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's what I said.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@thejulie_PE Bonus spam for finding and playing these.


----------



## matt267 PE

Jackpot spam.


----------



## Voomie

Make sure to pay the spam tax on the spam winnings.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

My apple pencil has 5% battery [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> My apple pencil has 5% battery [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Back in my day pencils didn't need batteries.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

See, I double posted on the last Spam-a-thon AND didn't post enough, which I think is why I failed in April.


----------



## matt267 PE

@txjennah, well, get your spam on and earn a pass!!


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> My apple pencil has 5% battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hey there @txjennah!  Spam away!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Hey there @txjennah!  Spam away!


Spam cookies!!! Ahahaha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO much amazing spam.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Holy crap my SD card is almost full.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM AND GRITS CASSEROLE RECIPE

Ingredients


4 cups water

1 cup quick-cooking grits

1 (12 ounce) can SPAM, grated

1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes

1 (8 ounce) container sour cream

1 (16 ounce) package shredded Cheddar cheese

Directions


Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

Bring the water to a boil in a large saucepan over high heat. Slowly pour the grits into the water while stirring constantly. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer until the grits are tender and thick, 3 to 4 minutes. Stir the grits constantly as they cook. Set aside.

Heat a skillet over medium-high heat, and sprinkle in the grated luncheon meat. Cook, turning occasionally, until the luncheon meat has browned. Pour off any excess grease, and stir half of the luncheon meat into the grits along with the tomatoes, sour cream, and half of the Cheddar cheese. Pour the grits into the prepared baking dish, and sprinkle with the remaining luncheon meat and Cheddar cheese.

Bake in the preheated oven until the casserole is hot and the cheese has melted and is bubbly, about 30 minutes.

Enjoy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I give up.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I give up.


Never give up, just keep spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## SE_FL

:bananalama:

Leftover spam chili for lunch...and Fritos.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Holy crap my SD card is almost full.


Technology fail..................................again.


----------



## SE_FL

vhab49 said:


> Holy crap my SD card is almost full.


Did you turn it off and back on again?


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> nice shark
> 
> EDIT: Top
> 
> :bananalama:


Not.


----------



## P-E

Finishing lunch


----------



## leggo PE

About to have my morning snack.


----------



## NJmike PE

morning? we just finished lunch on the best coast


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail..................................again.


Not a fail.  Just poor resource management.  I CAN"T DELETE THAT CRAP PHOTO OF MY KID!



SE_FL said:


> Did you turn it off and back on again?


Not yet.


----------



## P-E

I had a crappy sandwich


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Not a fail.  Just poor resource management.  I CAN"T DELETE THAT CRAP PHOTO OF MY KID!


False. Poor investment. Always invest in higher capacity storage to mitigate these types of issues. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> morning? we just finished lunch on the best coast


The left coast is the right coast and the right coast is the wrong coast.


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> morning? we just finished lunch on the least coast


Fixt

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Free pizza for lunch. I think it is an attempt to butter us up before they tell us no bonus this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


Yes. Tell your boss I have you permission.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


it's probably not safe at home either


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't have any Spam memes, but would anyone be opposed to spam pics of my dog? (I'm biased but he's pretty adorable).


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah said:


> I don't have any Spam memes, but would anyone be opposed to spam pics of my dog? (I'm biased but he's pretty adorable).


dogs are good

go for it


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Yes. Tell your boss I have you permission.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I did, and he asked who signs my time card. I've decided to stay.  



NJmike PE said:


> it's probably not safe at home either


All is quiet(ish) at home this week. Next week will be a different story. 



txjennah said:


> I don't have any Spam memes, but would anyone be opposed to spam pics of my dog? (I'm biased but he's pretty adorable).


Spam away. It's nice to have another dog person here. Too many crazy cat ladies...


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Too many crazy cat ladies...


Never!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's nice to have another dog person here. Too many crazy cat ladies...


this


----------



## Dleg

NJmike PE said:


> dogs are good
> 
> go for it


The members of the Lewis and Clark expedition all agreed (with the exception of Lewis) that dog was by far the best meat they had on the entire journey. This included bear, elk, deer, bison, salmon.  Yes, dog was the best - they would buy them (barter) from the Native Americans.

So yeah, dogs are good!  Mmmmm!


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


> dogs are good
> 
> go for it






matt267 PE said:


> I did, and he asked who signs my time card. I've decided to stay.
> 
> All is quiet(ish) at home this week. Next week will be a different story.
> 
> Spam away. It's nice to have another dog person here. Too many crazy cat ladies...


Ok yay! Haha I was like I KILLED THE THREAD.

Like any proud pet parent, I have more photos of my dog than I do of myself and my fiancé together.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

cats are for eatin' 




edit: 

top :bananalama:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## txjennah PE

Dleg said:


>


This wins!! Sooooo cute!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> cats are for eatin'
> 
> View attachment 10315


this


----------



## Dleg

I had a wildlife biologist friend who had a part-time duty assisting the environmental health department in the Northern Mariana Islands whenever there was an accusation of a restaurant serving cat or dog meat. Always Korean and Chinese restaurants. He saw many, many cats and dogs hanging from the hooks, skinned and with their heads and legs cut off in an attempt to disguise them (as what???) from the inspectors.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dleg said:


> I had a wildlife biologist friend who had a part-time duty assisting the environmental health department in the Northern Mariana Islands whenever there was an accusation of a restaurant serving cat or dog meat. Always Korean and Chinese restaurants. He saw many, many cats and dogs hanging from the hooks, skinned and with their heads and legs cut off in an attempt to disguise them (as what???) from the inspectors.


No! Nooooo!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> ...many cats and dogs hanging from the hooks, skinned and with their heads and legs cut off in an attempt to disguise them (as what???) from the inspectors.


Dude, that's just disturbing.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah. He was a good friend. We did a rat survey of the red light district together. That was fun. Lots of beer breaks at the buy-me-drinkie places.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> cats are for eatin'
> 
> View attachment 10315
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> top :bananalama:


Slowpoke.


----------



## Dleg

Or cat Poke?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Dleg

There is a lot of unexplainable stuff on the internet.


----------



## leggo PE

True spam.


----------



## Dleg

I could really go for some cat poke'


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> False. Poor investment. Always invest in higher capacity storage to mitigate these types of issues. :thumbs:


I'll be sure to upgrade to the theoretical 2TB card it says it will accept.


----------



## txjennah PE

He was very proud of himself here :\\\\\ LOL


----------



## Dleg

I would be too if I had trained my dog to use toilet paper. Now all you have to do is get him to throw it in the toilet after he wipes, instead of on the floor.


----------



## matt267 PE

My dog just uses the floor (carpet) as his toilet paper.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> My dog just uses the floor (carpet) as his toilet paper.


Mine will do that too.  And his blankets, which I don't understand.  :huh:


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I sometimes force the dog to wipe is ass on the grass before coming back into the house.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, I sometimes force the dog to wipe is ass on the grass before coming back into the house.


Mine is like, "Oh your bathmat, kitchen mat, or couch?  That's the spot where I need to do this."


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I ask myself why I like dogs. Then the cat goes bat shit crazy on the baby and I go "oh yeah, that's why." I also tell the baby to walk it off and stop being a little bitch.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dogs are like kids.  I don't need more kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd rather have another dog. I can always lock the dog up in his crate. DCYF frowns upon doing that with kids.


----------



## Dleg

At least you can leave a cat alone in the house for a long weekend and get away. Can't do that with a dog. I love pets, but I love FREEDOM even more (which i don't have because I have both kids and pets).

LOL top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> At least you can leave a cat alone in the house for a long weekend and get away. Can't do that with a dog. I love pets, but I love FREEDOM even more (which i don't have because I have both kids and pets).
> 
> LOL top


This is the truth.



matt267 PE said:


> I'd rather have another dog. I can always lock the dog up in his crate. DCYF frowns upon doing that with kids.


I don't want any more kids either.


----------



## matt267 PE

I"ll take another beer though.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> This is the truth.
> 
> I don't want any more kids either.





matt267 PE said:


> I'd rather have another dog. I can always lock the dog up in his crate. DCYF frowns upon doing that with kids.


The puppy was enough work...I can't imagine what having a kid must be like!


----------



## Dleg

Kids are great because you usually DON'T have to put them to sleep to end the dependence relationship.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kids are rewarding word.  Most of the time.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> Kids are great because you usually DON'T have to put them to sleep to end the dependence relationship.


However dogs like to take naps.  (My) Kids don't.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## envirotex

Perfect.  Puppy videos.  My concentration was crap today anyway.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE

My cat has never wiped his poopy butt on anything! In fact, he doesn't even ever have a poopy butt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> My cat has never wiped his poopy butt on anything! In fact, he doesn't even ever have a poopy butt.


That is a good cat.  Must lick his butt well. The kitten was not good at butt cleaning.

Another good thing about cats: they may lick their butts, but they typically don't lick you.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## ruggercsc

Spam with Spinach

INGREDIENTS

1. 4 cups spinach

2.  2 tbsp teriyaki sauce

3.  CURRY BREAD CRUMBS MIXTURE

4. 1 tsp curry powder

5.  3 tbsp bread crumbs

6.  1/2 can black pepper flavour spam or any spam

7. 3 small red chili peppers
 

PREPARATION

1.     Mash up the spam with a fork then add in the curry powder and breadcrumbs mixture ,then pan fried till its lightly brown and crispy

2.    Add in the spinach and cover lid for 1 minutes then add in the Teriyaki sauce and mix well and let it simmer for another 2 minute then garnish with small chili pepper and serve

3.    Enjoy


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> That is a good cat.  Must lick his butt well. The kitten was not good at butt cleaning.
> 
> Another good thing about cats: they may lick their butts, but they typically don't lick you.


I've heard cats learn a lot of their cleanliness habits from their mama kitties, so if their mama kitty was a slob, they likely will be too. Or if they don't have much time with their mama, that could affect it too.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I've heard cats learn a lot of their cleanliness habits from their mama kitties, so if their mama kitty was a slob, they likely will be too. Or if they don't have much time with their mama, that could affect it too.


I am very tickled by the idea of these slob kitties.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I've heard cats learn a lot of their cleanliness habits from their mama kitties, so if their mama kitty was a slob, they likely will be too. Or if they don't have much time with their mama, that could affect it too.


They found him abandoned in a parking lot. My guess is he had a deadbeat mom.


----------



## Dleg

Top


----------



## leggo PE

Why has everyone who has been saying top been consistently the third post on the past few pages? (At least, I know it's happened more than once in the past 3-5 pages).


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> Why has everyone who has been saying top been consistently the third post on the past few pages? (At least, I know it's happened more than once in the past 3-5 pages).


"Not Top" but happy SPAM to you.

Not sure if this is the cause but Tapatalk screws up the pages (a lot less pages in Tapatalk). 

Not sent from anything related to Tapatalk.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

Spamamlamadingdong.

EDIT: Top!!! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Spamamlamadingdong.
> 
> EDIT: Top!!! :bananalama:


Um, no? Dleg had top on this page.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Why has everyone who has been saying top been consistently the third post on the past few pages? (At least, I know it's happened more than once in the past 3-5 pages).


Leggo is top nazi

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's blame tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

The deer hunt with my father in law got canceled this weekend. I'll just have to settle for target shooting. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you hunt for spam?


----------



## User1

Only took me 2x as long to get home because apparently people who live in the city of rain do not know how to drive in rain. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamhunter is the long awaited sequel to spyhunter.


----------



## User1

PS I'm still not home. But at least I have my trusty work tablet to make productive time out of the commute. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming and driving?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> PS I'm still not home. But at least I have my trusty work tablet to make productive time out of the commute.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That sucks!  I have been home for almost 4 hours, have eaten dinner and had two beers.  Mmmm, beer.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm still at work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm still at work.


Also sucks.  Although I should work a bit tonight.  But beer.


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Let's blame tapatalk


What’s tapatalk???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Spamzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Boooo to the cold weather moving in, I want my 80s+ back!


----------



## User1

Never spam while driving! I transit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> was getting to my car during that one 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Set up my new Xbox tonight instead of packing [emoji847][emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Merry Christmas:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


>


I wish this asshole had never showed up in the first place.  Although, we maybe have one more year of it.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I wish this asshole had never showed up in the first place.  Although, we maybe have one more year of it.


Why did you do that to yourselves

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Why did you do that to yourselves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


you'll see the stupid decisions that kids cause you to make.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you'll see the stupid decisions that kids cause you to make.


Stupid decisions start with having kids.


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> Merry Christmas:


In order to avoid the darn shelf elf, I may convince my kids that this is what they actually do in the middle of the night before finding their next spot for the day!  Thanks, for the inspiration! They're only 15 months now, so I'll probably have to put it into action next year.  We've had at least 2 grandparents try to buy us one of those damn things...I quickly shut them down.  Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Stupid decisions start with having kids.


Yeah like I'm not anywhere near that point. I love kids but I love being able to give them back even more [emoji817]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I love kids but I love being able to give them back even more


Same here. When I tried to give mine back my wife got really pissed.


----------



## NJmike PE

I always get stuck babysitting my kids


----------



## matt267 PE

If your wife was a "super mom" you wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## NJmike PE

but she already makes dinner...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> but she already makes dinner...


as is expected.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> If your wife was a "*supper* mom" you would have to worry about it.


dinner?


----------



## User1

Let's not miss our stop today ok Julie? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> dinner?


whatever.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Let's not miss our stop today ok Julie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you spamming yourself?


----------



## Voomie

NJmike PE said:


> I always get stuck babysitting my kids


How is it babysitting when it is your own kids? 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Are you spamming yourself?


Is it against the rules? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Voomie said:


> How is it babysitting when it is your own kids?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> How is it babysitting when it is your own kids?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There's no proof the kids are mine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Can I get a stay at home wife?  Do you think my husband would disapprove?


----------



## Voomie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, someone just got burned.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Can I get a stay at home wife?  Do you think my husband would disapprove?


He would not as long as she is hot


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> He would not as long as she is hot


Sounds good. He might like her to be able to cook too.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Sounds good. He might like her to be able to cook too.


meh,

food &lt; husband &lt; hot house wife


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> meh,
> 
> food &lt; husband &lt; hot house wife


Ok fine, I'll need her to be able to cook.  Her hotness won't be enough for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Ok fine, I'll need her to be able to cook.  Her hotness won't be enough for me.






NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful NJ, you’re gonna get a headache.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Her hotness won't be enough for me.


Won’t be enough for what exactly ?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Won’t be enough for what exactly ?


For her to be a keeper.  I mean, I just need a stay at home wife to cook and clean.  Since I can't &lt;&lt;don't want to&gt;&gt; do it.  I don't care what she looks like.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> For her to be a keeper.  I mean, I just need a stay at home wife to cook and clean.  Since I can't &lt;&lt;don't want to&gt;&gt; do it.  I don't care what she looks like.


Oh, sorry. My thinking was going down a completely different path. Nevemid.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Can I get a stay at home wife?  Do you think my husband would disapprove?






vhab49 said:


> For her to be a keeper.  I mean, I just need a stay at home wife to cook and clean.  Since I can't &lt;&lt;don't want to&gt;&gt; do it.  I don't care what she looks like.


wait a minute.... Since when did you're needs come into play? the initial question was if your husband would disapprove


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate to say it, but NJ makes a good point.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Oh, sorry. My thinking was going down a completely different path. Nevemid.


Haha.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I hate to say it, but NJ makes a good point.


I think I'll just keep quoting this


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I think I'll just keep quoting this


You might as well. It doesn’t happen often.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> wait a minute.... Since when did you're needs come into play? the initial question was if your husband would disapprove


Because she is going to be MY wife, not his.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Because she is going to be MY wife, not his.


now I'm confused.... at what point did his input count then?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> now I'm confused.... at what point did his input count then?


If he would care if I got a wife.  I feel like we are going in circles here.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Because she is going to be MY wife, not his.






vhab49 said:


> If he would care if I got a wife.  I feel like we are going in circles here.


No no. Continue. I like where this I going. I think my wife needs a stay at home wife too.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> If he would care if I got a wife.  I feel like we are going in circles here.






matt267 PE said:


> Oh, sorry. My thinking was going down a completely different path. Nevemid.


ok..... so then back to Matt's point. Why was he going down a different path....


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> The deer hunt with my father in law got canceled this weekend. I'll just have to settle for target shooting.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hopefully the beer drinking portion isn't cancelled though. :thumbs:



vhab49 said:


> That sucks!  I have been home for almost 4 hours, have eaten dinner and had two beers.  Mmmm, beer.


Pro.



ruggercsc said:


> What’s tapatalk???


http://bfy.tw/EwYh



vhab49 said:


> For her to be a keeper.  I mean, I just need a stay at home wife to cook and clean.  Since I can't &lt;&lt;don't want to&gt;&gt; do it.  I don't care what she looks like.


You don't have people for that yet?  I thought structurals made the fatty $$. Weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

Civil/Environmentals in the regulatory world are the ones making the fatty $$$.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> You don't have people for that yet?  I thought structurals made the fatty $$. Weird.


Lolololololololollllllll 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Civil/Environmentals in the regulatory world are the ones making the fatty $$$.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You don't have people for that yet?  I thought structurals made the fatty $$. Weird.


Maybe licensed ones.  We are TRYING to train the kids, but they aren't great at it yet.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Maybe licensed ones.  We are TRYING to train the kids, but they aren't great at it yet.


How old are your kiddos?


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> How old are your kiddos?


Apparently not old enough...LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn free loading kids.


----------



## NJmike PE

back in my day


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Apparently not old enough...LOL


Haha I remember helping my mom out with chores as a kid...and getting this real ~7 yr old angst~ that I had to help with chores and my baby brother didn't have to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> How old are your kiddos?


8 &amp; 10.  Going on teenagers.  Ew.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## matt267 PE

spamtastic.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> 8 &amp; 10.  Going on teenagers.  Ew.


When I think about having kids, I think the teenage years scare me the most.  That and when they are tiny babies.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You don't have people for that yet?  I thought structurals made the fatty $$. Weird.


:Locolaugh:  

Hahahahahaha spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

tiny babies don't talk back


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> tiny babies don't talk back


----------



## knight1fox3

I need someone to do my invoicing for my computer business. Minimal pay and no benefits.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> tiny babies don't talk back


They just scream for hours over nothing...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I need someone to do my invoicing for my computer business. Minimal pay and no benefits.


@Voomie is looking for a job...


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I need someone to do my invoicing for my computer business. Minimal pay and no benefits.


Can't you just send a payment request on PayPal and call it good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Off to go inspect a drywell installation


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> They just scream for hours over nothing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ear plug work wonders



NJmike PE said:


> @Voomie is looking for a job...


Is an eye patch considered business casual?


----------



## Voomie

I have a formal eye patch for when I head to the symphony. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> I have a formal eye patch for when I head to the symphony.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You should be good then.


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> ruggercsc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s tapatalk???
Click to expand...

What's Google???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What the hell.


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> What's Google???


Try dialing into AOL.com.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shhhhcccchhhhhhhwwwriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccchhhh........  "You've got mail!"


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Try dialing into AOL.com.


I actually found an old AOL.com CD the other day with 250 free hours of internet access.  They won't even cove my EB Board SPAM thread activities.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I actually found an old AOL.com CD the other day with 250 free hours of internet access.  They won't even cove my EB Board SPAM thread activities.


Looks toppish to me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, you got yourself a top.


----------



## txjennah PE

ruggercsc said:


> I actually found an old AOL.com CD the other day with 250 free hours of internet access.  They won't even cove my EB Board SPAM thread activities.


My brother used to collect them. Back in the days where you could pick up the free CDs from Barnes and Noble.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

txjennah said:


> My brother used to collect them. Back in the days where you could pick up the free CDs from Barnes and Noble.


I would have sent it to you but the shredder got to it first.

I remember when getting 250 free hours was pretty exciting and going to Barnes and Noble was nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

I still like Barnes and Noble.


----------



## User1

I went to BN the other day and the checkout line was back to the back and it took 30 minutes just to buy a book. I could have had it delivered faster thru Amazon 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Why do recruiters make appointment for phone calls if they always run late?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Why do recruiters make appointment for phone calls if they always run late?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bc if they agree on an appt time with you, they don't spend time waiting on you, because you've blocked out that time. They are working for themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I also forgot the golden rule. "He/she who has the gold makes the rules"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> I still like Barnes and Noble.


They closed the closet B&amp;N stores to us and now the closest bookstore is a Books-a-Million and they suck.

There is a used bookstore down the street and it always packed and great place to visit.  Great for browsing to just finding something, not good for find something you want in advance.  It is scavenger hunt to find where the book you are looking may be located if they actual have one in stock.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Soooooo tired.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I went to BN the other day and the checkout line was back to the back and it took 30 minutes just to buy a book. I could have had it delivered faster thru Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So RG must not be the only one who still likes BN!


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> I still like Barnes and Noble.


Me too! I go probably every weekend lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just read kindle books.  Too lazy to hold a real book.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


>


haha!  My sister in law has two of those.  They are funny little dogs.  I can totally see them doing this.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


>


Haha

He deserved that.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## ruggercsc

NJmike PE said:


>


opcorn:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Voomie

Well call went well. I should hear back in a week or so if I am worthy of an interview.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

TOP


----------



## leggo PE

Ew!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## P-E

Having a tree house haze.  Yum


----------



## Dleg




----------



## cement

ouch!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## User1

I just waited 20 mins in the rain for my bus. The struggle is so real. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

Guy next to me is picking nose and watching the football game. Like. Every 10 seconds. Can't keep his hand off his nose. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Guy next to me is picking nose and watching the football game. Like. Every 10 seconds. Can't keep his hand off his nose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don't just sit there. Ask if he needs help. You can dig at a different angle.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Don't just sit there. Ask if he needs help. You can dig at a different angle.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work work work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only 13930 more posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

****************Rule Change***************

so..... from now until midnight into Monday, rules are suspended. Have at it. This post count is abysmal.


----------



## User1

Spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

NJmike PE said:


> Only 13930 more posts to go


Doing my part.  At this rate, we will get there by 2019ish (maybe).

Where are all the Newbies?


----------



## User1

Omg the delay in posting. In my day I could post so fast! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Spam Spam.


----------



## User1

Dunno

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Dunno

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Dunno 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam pam Spam Spam.


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam pam Spam Spam


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

S Sp SPa SPam SPAM


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Need Coffee


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Need Coffee Now


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Vegas tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ok napping til bus gets to city bye

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

The Mrs. tells me to get my own [email protected]# coffee.


----------



## ruggercsc

Will Uber up some coffee from our kitchen.


----------



## ruggercsc

I just told the Mrs. how I want my eggs cooked.  It did not end well for that water bottle or my head.


----------



## ruggercsc

Even though Veteran's Day is officially tomorrow, I want to thank all veterans, including all the EB veterans out there, for your service to our country.

THANK YOU.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@ruggercsc That's a top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Voomie

Nothing like sleeping through both alarms and being late to work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok, that otter be enough for now.  Gotta get some work done today.


----------



## ruggercsc

Had to get my own coffee.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


>


They re-introduced River Otters here about 15 years ago.  It is still exciting when seeing one in the wild.


----------



## ruggercsc

Nice day outside spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

cold here in the armpit


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> cold here in the armpit


Cold here too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Had to get my own coffee.


What is the world coming to?


----------



## Voomie

ruggercsc said:


> Had to get my own coffee.


Is the intern out sick?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> What is the world coming to?


At home today and the Mrs. "doesn't do" my coffee.  She does do semi-empty waterbottles into the air towards me while saying "Get your own [email protected]# coffee."


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Is the intern out sick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I asked my S.O. if she was my intern that would end very badly for me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> If I asked my S.O. if she was my intern that would end very badly for me.


Wise choice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The Mr will make me coffee on weekends.  I think because he knows that it will make me more bearable to be around.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> The Mr will make me coffee on weekends.  I think because he knows that it will make me more bearable to be around.


He deserves an Extra Large bottle of Old Spice and a really nice tie for Christmas for that.

Edit: Bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> He deserves an Extra Large bottle of Old Spice and a really nice tie for Christmas for that.


That he does.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> Can't you just send a payment request on PayPal and call it good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Please clear this method with the IRS and I will proceed accordingly. Thank you very little.



NJmike PE said:


> Off to go inspect a drywall installation


What needs to be inspected for a drywall installation?  :dunno:



vhab49 said:


> shhhhcccchhhhhhhwwwriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccchhhh........  "You've got mail!"


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> He deserves an Extra Large bottle of Old Spice


Only if he just turned 75 years old... :lmao:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Please clear this method with the IRS and I will proceed accordingly. Thank you very little.
> 
> What needs to be inspected for a drywall installation?  :dunno:


damn autocorrect...... drywEll


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Only if he just turned 75 years old... :lmao:


Close!  &lt;&lt;&lt;How did you know I have a sugar daddy?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO COLD!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> SO COLD!


What state are you in again?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, tired of cranes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What state are you in again?


Iowa.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What state are you in again?


Although technically, right now Illinois.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Iowa.


Yep it's cold then. In SE WI, we had 16 deg F this morning.


----------



## leggo PE

So not cold! But rainy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep it's cold then. In SE WI, we had 16 deg F this morning.


We were at 21 deg F this morning, but "felt like" 7 deg F.  F-this crap.  What happened to fall?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> We were at 21 deg F this morning, but "felt like" 7 deg F.  F-this crap.  What happened to fall?


It's all those jerks who are playing Xmas music and have all their Xmas decs up already! ldman:


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks a lot Al Gore


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> It's all those jerks who are playing Xmas music and have all their Xmas decs up already! ldman:


Home Depot had their Christmas Aisle up in September.

I have already started my Christmas Shopping and about 40% done.  Decorations don't go up until early December though.


----------



## ruggercsc

NJmike PE said:


> thanks a lot Al Gore


He lives not far from here if you want to help me TP his yard with organic non-GMO recycled single ply quickly dissolvable FSC certified Toilet Paper.  I saw some on sale for 50% off of the $499.99 per roll regular price at Whole Foods.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm in for 1/4 of a square.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam. Seriously!


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch spam


----------



## leggo PE

Morning snack spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost beer o'clock spam


----------



## leggo PE

Can't wait for wine o'clock later spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

wine, beer, tequila


----------



## leggo PE

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## P-E

Just left bissell brothers brewery.  Going to another


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin

top


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## Dleg

It's surprising not so cold in AK right now - it's above 20!


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin

top


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

top Brewery hoppin


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ready to take some Nyquil and kiss this cold bye-bye.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nyquil Dreams!


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> wine, beer, tequila


In this order, am I guaranteed no hang over?


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## Dleg

This is why 10k's suck now


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam

:dunno: 
Profit

EDIT: Top! :bananalama:


----------



## Voomie

Slow down . Save some spam for the rest of us.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Slow down . Save some spam for the rest of us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> In this order, I am guaranteed a hang over!


fixt


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!

EDIT: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!

EDIT: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some real spam coming through!


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


----------



## Dleg

Free advertising!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Voomie

Waiting to go home spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> http://www.anthracitefilter.com/


This is real spam!


----------



## Dleg

Damn right!  But when you need to replace the media in your greensand filter, ho boy!


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## Dleg

LOL - I thought I was pasting my spam message, but I had just finished emailing someone a link to a dealer and that's what I pasted. Sorry!  I neither endorse nor represent said company.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> LOL - I thought I was pasting my spam message, but I had just finished emailing someone a link to a dealer and that's what I pasted. Sorry!  I neither endorse nor represent said company.


You were a true spammer. At least it wasn't a porn link.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> You were a true spammer. At least it wasn't a porn link.


Thank God! I'd be out on my ass faster than Louis CK


----------



## matt267 PE

15k &gt; 10k spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Thank God! I'd be out on my ass faster than Louis CK


Haha. Yeah, Hollywood is f'ed up.


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> Haha. Yeah, Hollywood is f'ed up.


Masturbating in front of chicks. I don't get it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Has that Louis CK crap been verified? I don't see how someone could be that specific and make it up. But seriously, WTF? 

:dunno:


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> Has that Louis CK crap been verified? I don't see how someone could be that specific and make it up. But seriously, WTF?
> 
> :dunno:


He admitted it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Masturbating in front of chicks. I don't get it.


You're not allowed to do that?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> You're not allowed to do that?


nobody has a sense of humor anymore


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow!!!

Hollywood is pretty messed up.

EDIT: Top :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not Quite?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is this day over yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is this day over yet?

There it is!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> nobody has a sense of humor anymore


Too much butthurt


----------



## NJmike PE

f dat


----------



## matt267 PE

Baby is in her crate.


----------



## User1

4 more hours. I can do this! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> 4 more hours. I can do this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have just over 2, and I am not sure I can do it.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I have just over 2, and I am not sure I can do it.


I have lots to get done so it will go fast. Then I have a 4 day weekend. In Vegas. #worthit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost typed #worthtit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> I have just over 2, and I am not sure I can do it.


f dat. I'm out in 30-45 mins max


----------



## matt267 PE

Pffft, I didn't even go to work today.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Pffft, I didn't even go to work today.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Don't worry, I will. My 10y/o has legos everywhere.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Don't worry, I will. My 10y/o has legos everywhere.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Pffft, I didn't even go to work today.


Neither did hubs.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> Neither did hubs.


did you get him that hot housewife like you promised


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pics


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.

EDIT: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.

EDIT: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.

EDIT: Top!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out peeps

been real


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Bye NJ!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.

EDIT: Top!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam until wine o'clock.


----------



## leggo PE

4,000!


----------



## leggo PE

Done for now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> did you get him that hot housewife like you promised


Not yet, I had to work today.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Pffft, I didn't even go to work today.


The true sign of a govt. worker...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I really love it when you are about done with something and the client sends review comments at 3:30 the day the project is due.  SUre, yeah, I have time to accommodate a complete change at this point.  Let me whip that right out.


----------



## Dleg

Ugh. This will not end well. 

I just polished off a bowl of chili and bag of Fritos for lunch, but I just ate a huge breakfast burrito a couple hours earlier (took my employees out to introduce the new guy).

Things are on the move down there...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> Ugh. This will not end well.
> 
> I just polished off a bowl of chili and bag of Fritos for lunch, but I just ate a huge breakfast burrito a couple hours earlier (took my employees out to introduce the new guy).
> 
> Things are on the move down there...


When you're sliding into first and you feel a little burst....


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer o'clock


----------



## leggo PE

Fritos + chili = the best!


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time for shots


----------



## leggo PE

Of the tequila type? Already through the wine and beer?


----------



## P-E

Been to allagash, bissel and foundation breweries so far.


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## NJmike PE

Skipped wine. Beer, shots due up soon.


Did I forget to mention that I'm kid free for the night?


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

Brewery hoppin


----------



## P-E

On the way to downtown Portland for more beer.  Top up there


----------



## Dleg

More spam

http://dec.alaska.gov/water/opcert/OptionalOnlineRenewal.html


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> Fritos + chili = the best!


As a kid, I loved slicing up little pieces of Tillamook chedder, putting them on Fritos, and dipping in chili.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

In for a cold weekend, going to be below 70 every day


----------



## User1

EhmayWuntee said:


> In for a cold weekend, going to be below 70 every day [emoji20]


Lolololololololollllllll 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

What? I want my 90s back. Plus a high of 60s means a low in 30s/40s. I moved south to avoid the cold.


----------



## Dleg

Supposed to get down below -10 here next week.


----------



## ruggercsc

Dleg said:


> Supposed to get down below -10 here next week.


In the low 30's here and it's cold.


----------



## User1

.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

In.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ya, great timing! Am I right @Road Guy and @mudpuppy? :lmao:


----------



## knight1fox3

Feels like a turkey bacon kind of morning...


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about spam bacon?


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie_PE said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you get to experience a crash in the driverless buses on the Freemont Loop?


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam for Breakfast is good.


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and eggs:



*Directions*

In bowl, whisk together eggs and milk.

On greased skillet over medium-high heat, pour egg mixture.

Cook, pulling mixture aside with spatula to allow liquid to contact skillet surface, until desired doneness.

Add spam to skillet.

Reduce heat; gently stir mixture until meat is heated.

Garnish with chives.

Enjoy


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Hash

Ingredients:


  1⁄3  cup canola oil

  1⁄3-1⁄2  cup chopped white onion

  2 cups frozen cubed hash brown potatoes, thawed

  6ounces Spam, diced into small cubes

  4 large eggs

  1 teaspoon salt

  1-1⁄2 teaspoons ground black pepper



DIRECTIONS


In a medium sized bowl,scramble eggs until pale yellow in color and fluffy.

Set eggs aside.

In a medium sized skillet over medium heat add oil.

When oil is hot but not smoking add onions.

Saute' onions for 3 to 5 minutes,add potatoes,and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

Cook potatoes until lightly browned.

Add SPAM© and cook until meat has a slightly browned color.

Pour eggs over meat and potatoes,let eggs sit on potatoes for about 3 to 5 minutes.

Stir eggs into potatoes until desired doneness for eggs is reached.


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM Breakfast Taco's

INGEDIENTS


1 12 OZ. can SPAM, cut into cubes4 large eggs

2 tablespoons milk

1/2 cup diced green bell pepper

1 tablespoon butter or margarine

6 CHI-CHI'S® Burrito Tortillas

1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese

Herdez® Salsa Casera or Herdez® Salsa Verde, to serve

DIRECTIONS


Heat oven to 400°F.In bowl, beat together SPAM® Classic, eggs, milk and bell pepper.

In large skillet, melt butter. Add egg mixture; cook, stirring, until desired doneness.

Fill each tortilla evenly with SPAM® mixture and half of cheeses. Roll up burritos; place seam-side-down in 12x8-inch baking dish. Sprinkle remaining cheeses over burritos.

Bake burritos 5 to 10 minutes or until cheese is melted. Serve with salsa or salsa


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll be there the week of thanksgiving.

Try to leave a few big wins behind for me   .


----------



## User1

EhmayWuntee said:


> I'll be there the week of thanksgiving.
> Try to leave a few big wins behind for me [emoji3].


I'll take it into consideration. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya, great timing! Am I right [mention=1]Road Guy[/mention] and [mention=1068]mudpuppy[/mention]? :lmao:


Whatchumeaaannnnn

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Open season on spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Going to cook a T-Bone, thought I'd share


----------



## ruggercsc

Dog needed to go out in the middle of the night SPAM.


----------



## ruggercsc

There was some decent college football games on Saturday SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE

Today's task: to all must get this thread to 2k by midnight when the rules are back


----------



## ruggercsc

NFL SPAM.


----------



## ruggercsc

Titans vs. Bengals.  I will be there. SPAM


----------



## ruggercsc

NJmike PE said:


> Today's task: to all must get this thread to 2k by midnight when the rules are back


Doing my part SPAM.


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM is good at tailgates.


----------



## User1

Sometimes, Vegas happens






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

What is the best beer to pair with SPAM?  Has to be something cheap like PBR, Natty light, Bud (even thought it tastes like $h!+)


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie_PE said:


> Sometimes, Vegas happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


All clothes are on and just one shoe off is actually pretty tame for Vegas. (No fire? No cops? No cans of SPAM?)


----------



## ruggercsc

Does McDonalds have a SPAM biscuit or SPAM McMuffin?  I have not been there for a long time.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Today's task: to all must get this thread to 2k by midnight when the rules are back


I haven't looked for post count yet, but now don't see it anywhere while in the thread, did it get moved/removed from the top like it used to be?


----------



## ruggercsc

EhmayWuntee said:


> I haven't looked for post count yet, but now don't see it anywhere while in the thread, did it get moved/removed from the top like it used to be?


1,715 post according to the front page.  this makes 1,716 (I did not even need an approved NCEES calculator for that) SPAM.  Not sure how often that gets updated though.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

ruggercsc said:


> 1,715 post according to the front page.  this makes 1,716 (I did not even need an approved NCEES calculator for that) SPAM.  Not sure how often that gets updated though.


Are you referring to from the Games page where you can see post count and views?

I was aware of that location, but we used to also have a post count on the top of every singe page inside the thread itself.... at least back in April it was there.


----------



## ruggercsc

Back from the game SPAM.  Nothing like an $11.00 Blue Moon Tall Boy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Come on. 280 more posted tonight people


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have tomorrow off. And Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> I could post all 168 of my photos from the show last night, one by one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure what show, but could have at least posted one!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## Voomie

Monday morning dentist appointment spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Voomie

NJmike PE said:


>


Insight into your current employer?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

EhmayWuntee said:


> Not sure what show, but could have at least posted one!


Magic mike live! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Magic mike live!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure.  I'll take photos from that.


----------



## User1

Spam &amp; eggs





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## NJmike PE

10 minutes til lunch spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

30 minutes to lunch spam.  Starving spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Voomie

Post lunch spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't want to eat soup spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Eat the soup spam.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Eat the soup spam.


I know.  But not soup sounded so much better. SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Soup sounds better than my salad spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> Soup sounds better than my salad spam.


I am having soup AND salad, but no spam SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I wanted Mexican. But, buying some land, (hopefully) so eating the can of soup it is.  SPAM. 

Also, almost got another foster kitty this weekend, but they didn't know how long we would need to have it, so had to decline.  We have 20 people coming to stay for Thanksgiving, and I think the poor thing would have been traumatized.


----------



## leggo PE

You are hosting 20 people at your place for Thanksgiving, @vhab49??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yep.  We are insane.


----------



## leggo PE

Good luck! Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Good luck! Spam.


Thanks.  It is all hubs family.  We drink a lot of wine when they visit.


----------



## leggo PE

Ate the salad spam.

At least wine is involved spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ate the salad spam.
> 
> At least wine is involved spam!


Ate a pop-tart spam.  Soup was Eh.


----------



## txjennah PE

To the tune of "Master of Puppets"

SPAM

SPAM SPAM SPAMMMMMMMM


----------



## P-E

Voomie said:


> Monday morning dentist appointment spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Going to the dentist now.


----------



## txjennah PE

Confession - I don't think I've ever had Spam.

My dad had it a lot growing up so it was basically banned from our house.

Sounds like I haven't missed too much ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am pretty sure I have never had SPAM either.



P-E said:


> Going to the dentist now.


Have a blast.


----------



## Voomie

txjennah said:


> Confession - I don't think I've ever had Spam.
> My dad had it a lot growing up so it was basically banned from our house.
> Sounds like I haven't missed too much ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It tastes like ham mixed with poverty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> It tastes like ham mixed with poverty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice description. I'll take my middle class spiral ham, thanks.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## engine42

Say what???


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM is actually good camping food. That is the only time I will eat it.


----------



## leggo PE

Is that where all you recipes come from, @ruggercsc?


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> Is that where all you recipes come from, @ruggercsc?


Recipes come from a variety of sources.  I always throw in a can or two of SPAM when backpacking.  Black coffee over a campfire with Fried Spam is not Starbucks but it is pretty tasty.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is slow today. Still not to 2000!


----------



## envirotex

Monday night spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired of cleaning spam.  Read a book time spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> To the tune of "Master of Puppets"
> 
> SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAMMMMMMMM


----------



## Voomie

Trying to poop but plugged up spam...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

@vhab49, @thejulie_PE, @leggo PE, I have a challenge for you today! I challenge each of you to recruit two (2) new spammers each.


----------



## ruggercsc

Will be on conference calls all day.  Need to set one up right now SPAM.


----------



## User1

Ughhhhhhhh I'm gonna be on the plane but I'll see what I can do

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> @vhab49, @thejulie_PE, @leggo PE, I have a challenge for you today! I challenge each of you to recruit two (2) new spammers each.


Will try.  Heading out into the field to do some scanning though.

Have cross spammed three threads.


----------



## leggo PE

I'll do my best, but will be in and out of the office myself today, also working on a deadline.


----------



## envirotex

Is it Friday, yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes.


----------



## CivilGuy00

Pickled pigs feet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Want to take a nap.


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, it took basically 24 hours to go one page in this thread. Wow.

EDIT: Top!  :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Gosh, it's going to take basically 24 hours to go one page in this thread. Wow.


damn rules.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for lunch? 

TOP 

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

^^^^^^^And that is a top!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam bam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So I am always amused by the logo of one of the cities here.  It makes me smile when I see it.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> So I am always amused by the logo of one of the cities here.  It makes me smile when I see it.


haha. FU you too.


----------



## Tyke

I just heard that in the state of Pittsburgh cut score was 29 due to hurricane Katrina


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> haha. FU you too.


F you you too? What it meannnnnnnn :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Fooooo you too!


----------



## samopuddles

I heard @matt267 PE has copies of Hillary's emails......................................................................


----------



## Voomie

Listening to nickleback spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

samopuddles said:


> I heard @matt267 PE has copies of Hillary's emails......................................................................


:Chris:


----------



## smrob

Day 18....


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Day 18....


and 32 more to go.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> and 32 more to go.


46*

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> and 32 more to go.


 ... :wacko: .... :angry:

Stages of grief.  How is it that 18 days pre-test passed by at lightening speed?!  32 days to Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> 32 days to Spam!


That's the spirit!


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> 46*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


58* Just ask @Voomie.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> 58* Just ask @Voomie.


Even better. More days to spam.


----------



## Voomie

Add another week. NCEES just had a giant turkey fiasco. There were giblets everywhere!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I need a nap. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

matt267 PE said:


>


12 demerits to Matt for posting film of @YMZ PE without her consent.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I need a nap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Me too.


----------



## ruggercsc

Another conference call in 2 hours or I would call it a day?


----------



## leggo PE

Call it a spam day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Call it a spam day!


Sitting on a roof spam. Cold up here.


----------



## leggo PE

Sitting on the dock of the bay...

Wait, this isn't the lyric battle thread.


----------



## User1

Wastin tiiiiiiiiiime

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Reviewing plans and my red pen is running out of ink.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need a tissue.


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want some hot cocoa.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I need a tissue.


Why, did you get butthurt and need to wipe your tears?


----------



## Madpiper

I passed..............

last night's dinner. Way more corn than I remember!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Should of had spam for dinner.


----------



## Road Guy

I heard they lost the Indiana scantrons?


----------



## Madpiper

I love Indiana corn!


----------



## Madpiper

Next time you're in Hawaii, stop in a 7-11 and get yourself a Teriyaki Spam Musubi. OMG, sooooo good!!


----------



## csb

That thing looks like a SuziQ and now I want one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Why, did you get butthurt and need to wipe your tears?


Yes.  The new hot housewife is mean


----------



## Voomie

Road Guy said:


> I heard they lost the Indiana scantrons?


They didn't lose them. They calculated answers with calculators in radians instead of degrees. The passing percentage will be unchanged though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> They didn't lose them. They calculated answers with calculators in radians instead of degrees. The passing percentage will be unchanged though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I heard they raised it to 78%.  So that's what, 64 right?


----------



## User1

80 to pass.
And that's # of questions right, not percent. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> 80 to pass.
> And that's # of questions right, not percent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now that is being ridiculous. The only way someone could get that score is if they guessed on every question.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Don't you call me ridiculous. I'M NOT BEING RIDICULOUS![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Glad that last conference call is over SPAM.


----------



## Voomie

Death by conference call is a real thing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Yes.  The new hot housewife is mean


Sounds like she needs a good spanking.


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Death by conference call is a real thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


At the end of the calls today I feel like I am now responsible for climate change,  time change, Cats and dogs not getting along, why the cut score will be in the upper 70's to lower 80's this time, why some of the tests in Florida, Oklahoma, and Idaho will be invalidated due to test site cheating, etc. 

BOTTOM:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Sounds like she needs a good spanking.


Maybe we will try that.


----------



## Baconator

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

When @Baconator comes around, you know it's time to really spam!


----------



## Ahmed_sobih

still waiting for the result any news


----------



## matt267 PE

Ahmed_sobih said:


> still waiting for the result any news


The answers you seek will be found on page 600 of this thread.


----------



## ruggercsc

Cold Morning Spam.


----------



## Voomie

Cold office spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

soft


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning.


----------



## P-E

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Make that a decaf please.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Decaf is for wimps.  Or 9pm.


----------



## User1

Someone crack my back pls

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

At the office (more like shared open workspace) Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam a long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work work work spam.  Going out in the field tomorrow spam.  Its going to be a cold one!


----------



## CivilGuy00

What can be thrown but never caught? (probably multiple correct answers so let's have em)


----------



## matt267 PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> What can be thrown but never caught?


Your back


----------



## smrob

Day 19....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> What can be thrown but never caught? (probably multiple correct answers so let's have em)


A royal seat.


----------



## ruggercsc

CivilGuy00 said:


> What can be thrown but never caught? (probably multiple correct answers so let's have em)


In a basketball game, you can throw a game (i.e. point shaving), but you can't catch a game (technically you can catch a basketball or  "catch a game on TV" but that does not count, I think).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You can throw a party, but not catch one?


----------



## ruggercsc

You can "throw to the wind" but not catch the wind.


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> You can "throw to the wind" but not catch the wind.


Wrong, my wife catches wind after I break it. 

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Wrong, my wife catches wind after I break it.


[emoji40][emoji40][emoji40][emoji40][emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost lunch spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Rainy day and catching up on spam spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Wrong, my wife catches wind after I break it.
> 
> Top
> 
> :bananalama:


fell free to visit the "Name that Fart" forum and to go into more detail.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't wanna go to MSP tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch spam.


----------



## envirotex

What's for lunch?  I'ma have a turkey sammich.


----------



## NJmike PE

tuna fish wrap


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## Voomie

Reading a book during lunch spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

The spam board isn't quite considered a book...


----------



## User1

Ugh I'm signed up to go to a cool networking/lecture thing tonight but I'm not dressed appropriately and am exhausted and have 628 things to do tonight 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

There is nothing wrong with being inappropriate!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> There is nothing wrong with being inappropriate!


I'm always inappropriate.


----------



## leggo PE

I have to figure out how to dress for work, a movie, and a pool party themed show Friday night. The main issue is the pool party themed show, because I have a specific tropical outfit I want to wear, but yet, don't want to be toting a bunch of stuff around with me everywhere, especially not to said show.


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> I have to figure out how to dress for work, a movie, and a pool party themed show Friday night. The main issue is the pool party themed show, because I have a specific tropical outfit I want to wear, but yet, don't want to be toting a bunch of stuff around with me everywhere, especially not to said show.


pics or none of this happened


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I have to figure out how to dress for work, a movie, and a pool party themed show Friday night. The main issue is the pool party themed show, because I have a specific tropical outfit I want to wear, but yet, don't want to be toting a bunch of stuff around with me everywhere, especially not to said show.


It's a Friday so can't you just wear the fun outfit all day? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilGuy00

vhab49 said:


> You can throw a party, but not catch one?


Boom. It's party. Nice work! Got that beauty off a laffy taffy wrapper.


----------



## CivilGuy00

matt267 PE said:


> Your back


Haha. I like that one.


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> Ugh I'm signed up to go to a cool networking/lecture thing tonight but I'm not dressed appropriately and am exhausted and have 628 things to do tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


627 of those things are spamming. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> Boom. It's party. Nice work! Got that beauty off a laffy taffy wrapper.


keep 'em coming. We need more spam.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> It's a Friday so can't you just wear the fun outfit all day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha definitely not. It's a Hawaiian print little outfit, matching top and shorts. Think Hawaiian tourist in the 90's! It's legit from the 90's, too. I got it from my mama!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Haha definitely not. It's a Hawaiian print little outfit, matching top and shorts. Think Hawaiian tourist in the 90's! It's legit from the 90's, too. I got it from my mama!


so wear the top and some jeans and change into the shorts???? our south office wears hawaiian shirts on fridays!


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> so wear the top and some jeans and change into the shorts???? our south office wears hawaiian shirts on fridays!


Hahaha I don't think that'll work either. It's a bit too bright of colors for my office, I feel. It's also a crop top (though the shorts are high-waisted, elastic waist goodness).


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Hahaha I don't think that'll work either. It's a bit too bright of colors for my office, I feel. It's also a crop top (though the shorts are high-waisted, elastic waist goodness).


Sounds like you need to start pushing the boundaries of fun at your office.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
 

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Crop tops at work are always a good idea...


----------



## CivilGuy00

How many South Americans does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel like crap and want to go home.


----------



## CivilGuy00

Where do animals go when their tales fall off?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The retail store.


----------



## CivilGuy00

vhab49 said:


> The retail store.


Yes!


----------



## Voomie

Running out the clock spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ughhhhhhhh I have to go tonight. Ughhhhj

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

What has four wheels and flies?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> Yes!


I have kids, that is a popular one at my house.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Ughhhhhhhh I have to go tonight. Ughhhhj
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Rock it in your inappropriate attire.  Does it have a cocktail hour?  Tell me it has a cocktail hour.

Shit, sorry for the double post.  Forgot what board I was on.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Rock it in your inappropriate attire.  Does it have a cocktail hour?  Tell me it has a cocktail hour.
> Shit, sorry for the double post.  Forgot what board I was on.


It does lolololololololollllllll beer wine and hoardeeerbs
Luckily I have backup flats at the office that I can wear instead of my usual sneakers [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

And just like that, the office 10 minute plank challenge has come to an end!


----------



## envirotex

envirotex said:


> What has four wheels and flies?


A garbage truck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> It does lolololololololollllllll beer wine and hoardeeerbs
> Luckily I have backup flats at the office that I can wear instead of my usual sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Silver lining!


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> I have to figure out how to dress for work, a movie, and a pool party themed show Friday night. The main issue is the pool party themed show, because I have a specific tropical outfit I want to wear, but yet, don't want to be toting a bunch of stuff around with me everywhere, especially not to said show.


Nothing wrong with a Bikini.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beers bikes and brats.


----------



## P-E

I'm so tired


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My kids bike is one tired.  Tripped picking the kids up tonight.  Not embarrasing at all.


----------



## ruggercsc

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not quite


----------



## P-E

Wood!


----------



## Voomie

Spilled hot coffee on my hand this morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

was it decaf?


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> was it decaf?


Do I look like I drink swill?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Windows is updating and I can't do anything on my computer without it freezing up for 30 seconds at a time. This is why I hate Dell. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Beers bikes and bras.


Fixt

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilGuy00

South American light bulb joke answer was: "A Brazillion" Ha I liked that one.


----------



## Voomie

Spam for spams sake

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

We are celebrating a potluck Thanksgiving at work and I signed up to bring rolls.  There is a big asterik by my name saying "No more rolls" (only two people out of 35 or so signed up to bring rolls and we both have asteriks by our names). 

Should they tell you on advance on the sign up sheet not to bring rolls or any item or are you just supposed to know (Next time I will bring SPAM   :thumbs: ).

Gotta love the office drama.

BTW Voomie, you have 666 posts. Better post another one quick.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Voomie said:


> Spilled hot coffee on my hand this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Punched the bedroom fan blades while getting dressed this morning. Instead of my 4 year old asking if I'm okay, she says "daddy, you almost broke the fan"


----------



## NJmike PE

as my father taught me years ago, you'll be a man before your mother.

However, today that is assuming gender


----------



## Voomie

Finally I can use this meme.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Insanity wolf for good measure as well.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Thursday!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

1 week until Turkey heaven


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Finally I can use this meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


666 posts? That's cute.


----------



## NJmike PE

you peeps don't even have this thing to 2k posts. let's gooooooooooo! back in our day, Matt and I would have picked up another 2k posts each by days end.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> back in our day, Matt and I would have picked up another 2k posts each by days end.


----------



## leggo PE

Where's @thekzieg?


----------



## Supe

Doing something with cats.


----------



## Voomie

Lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam.


----------



## User1

anyone wanna come clean my house for me? i can pay you in whiskey and hi5s


----------



## leggo PE

No.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> anyone wanna come clean my house for me? i can pay you in whiskey and hi5s


F' that.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> F' that.


rude.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> No.


also rude.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> rude.


Sorry.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you just send me the whisky?

Top


----------



## envirotex

It's still a no, though.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Can you just send me the whisky?
> 
> Top


Not unless my house is clean! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> It's still a no, though.


Nunyall are very helpful. I have good whiskey! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Not unless my house is clean!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess I'll buy my own whisky.


----------



## NJmike PE

_Total absence of humor renders life impossible ← _NJMike approved




:true:


----------



## leggo PE

If airfare is provided....


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> If airfare is provided....


you cannot. you have a dinner/pool party/pillow fight/ slumber party, etc. on friday night


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> you cannot. you have a dinner/pool party/pillow party/ slumber party, etc. on friday night


How do you know the dinner/pool party/pillow party/slumber party is not at my house? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> How do you know the dinner/pool party/pillow party/slumber party is not at my house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have secret access to the girls forum. I am envirotex

EDIT: no not at all


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> you cannot. you have a dinner/pool party/pillow fight/ slumber party, etc. on friday night


Excuse you, you are not the boss of me!



thejulie_PE said:


> How do you know the dinner/pool party/pillow party/slumber party is not at my house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Excellent point!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Beers, bikes and bras
> 
> Fixt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i don't like bras.



thejulie_PE said:


> anyone wanna come clean my house for me? i can pay you in whiskey and hi5s


Lets work out a trade.  I don't wanna clean my house either. I have a bottle of decentish Rye.

  I can maybe find you an 11 year old in the area.  Questionable cleaning skills.  But likes hi5s.  Does not drink whiskey at last check.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam contribution.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

On a plane.  Been a long ass day.  But my building looks good!


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time to close up shot for the day


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> On a plane.  Been a long ass day.  But my building looks good!


noone likes long asses


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> almost time to close up shot for the day


shots!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> On a plane.  Been a long ass day.  But my building looks good!






thejulie_PE said:


> shots!




Shots shots shots shots shots!


----------



## NJmike PE

Not even 2k posts yet. This is pitiful.


Rules suspended until further notice


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Woo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

9

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

8

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

7

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

5

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

3

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

2

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

1

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Blastoff! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Surprised Noone interrupted me

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bueller

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, record number (2) of rules being suspended SO early in the spam thread!


----------



## leggo PE

Come on spammers. where the heck are you!?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmmm


----------



## leggo PE

Woo


----------



## leggo PE

Finally reached 2000 posts. Good grief.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE

And now....


----------



## leggo PE

Umm...


----------



## leggo PE

Something else?


----------



## leggo PE

Also, why is the top post count differing from what as top of page on this thread?


----------



## leggo PE

For the record, I'm using a desktop computer.


----------



## leggo PE

None of that tapatalk business.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Helping out those non-spamming people awaiting test results spam.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Like, this last post of mine was apparently post 2050, but it shows up as the fourth one down the page for me on my computer screen.


----------



## leggo PE

What the heck.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> Not even 2k posts yet. This is pitiful.
> 
> 
> Rules suspended until further notice


Geeze.  While in the air all hell broke loose.  I like it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spilled my coffee on the plane. Now I smell like coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also got to listen to a kids Elmo show the whole time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Swell.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good thing new phone is water resistant.   It also smells like coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wish I was drinking


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dodododo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stranger things


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pools


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Waiting for a gate.  If you knew my airport you'd know how funny that is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My feet are wet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Finally.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It was cold in MSP.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Duh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now to wait for everyone to get off the plane.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## User1

No

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And they are moving!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Spilled my coffee on the plane. Now I smell like coffee.


Was it decaf?


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

@matt267 PE, why, did you fart?


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> [mention=26532]matt267 PE[/mention], why, did you fart?


I think it was more than a fart.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to burn somethin'

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Was it decaf?


Nope


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Why are toddlers little sh!ts?


They just are.  For the same reason 10 year olds are little sh!ts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well fine then.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> They just are.  For the same reason 10 year olds are little sh!ts


And stupid me has a toddler and AND a 10 year old.


----------



## matt267 PE

I was tricked.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

Almost time to go (kind of).


----------



## leggo PE

GOAL:

Can we get this thread to 100 pages by tomorrow?


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's go! 100 pages!


----------



## leggo PE

2175


----------



## leggo PE

2176


----------



## leggo PE

2177


----------



## leggo PE

2178


----------



## leggo PE

2179


----------



## leggo PE

2180


----------



## leggo PE

2181 (the goal is 2500 by midnight, Pacific time)


----------



## leggo PE

2182


----------



## leggo PE

2183


----------



## leggo PE

2184


----------



## leggo PE

2185


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9458


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.....


----------



## leggo PE

K, leaving you spammers at 2250 posts.

Remember, the goal is 2500 by midnight tonight! Whenever midnight is to you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> And stupid me has a toddler and AND a 10 year old.


That is a bit silly.  I have an 8 and 10 year old.  To be honest if we hadn't already been cooking #2 when #1 was 18-24 months there may not have been a #2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is 6:30 too early for bed?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> That is a bit silly.


I was tricked with false promises


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rule


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I was tricked with false promises


It happens to the best of us


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Span


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stun


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gobe


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meet the robinsons


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the noobs?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goob


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nap


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the noobs?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Where are the noobs?


We called they did not come.  These ones do not want results


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the noobs?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Glad to not be so much a noob this time.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> We called they did not come.  These ones do not want results


Bad excuse


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Bad excuse


Maybe they would listen to you.  Or maybe theyvhust dont f'ing care


----------



## matt267 PE

We need noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> theyvhust dont f'ing care


Then they will fail!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want cookies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here noobie noobie noobie!


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

I like be on top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

I also like being on the bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I like be on top


I bet you do.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting old


----------



## matt267 PE

No results unless you spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sucks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Aass


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Man


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Man


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, some spammers making 2500 totally doable.


----------



## leggo PE

I couldn't stay away!


----------



## leggo PE

But srsly, where the heck ARE NOOBS WAITING ON TEST RESULTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-verizon&amp;ei=STMOWpemHMfSmwHtkoqwBQ&amp;q=coffee+gif&amp;oq=coffee&amp;gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.1.35i39k1j0i67k1j0l2j0i67k1.1706.5129.0.6835.17.13.1.4.4.0.314.1701.0j8j1j1.10.0....0...1.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..7.10.954.3..0i10k1j0i131k1.55.Gd0ByZTMgBg#imgrc=fMpjBIW0dPHviM:


----------



## leggo PE

If they only knew!


----------



## leggo PE

The higher your spam count, the more likely you are to pass!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-verizon&amp;ei=STMOWpemHMfSmwHtkoqwBQ&amp;q=coffee+gif&amp;oq=coffee&amp;gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.1.35i39k1j0i67k1j0l2j0i67k1.1706.5129.0.6835.17.13.1.4.4.0.314.1701.0j8j1j1.10.0....0...1.1j4.64.mobile-gws-serp..7.10.954.3..0i10k1j0i131k1.55.Gd0ByZTMgBg#imgrc=fMpjBIW0dPHviM:


Not clicking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nope


----------



## leggo PE

What the hey.


----------



## leggo PE

Yep.


----------



## leggo PE

:sharkattack:


----------



## leggo PE

Fiancé's making dinner tonight!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What the hey.


It won't copy the dang gif from phone.  Too lazy to edit


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies


----------



## leggo PE

Breaded chicken (NOT FRIED) with mashed taters and roasted brussels!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nanananananan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nananananana


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nananananana


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Blabalalala


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lalalala


----------



## leggo PE

And I just finished summarizing the past 5 months of work on a project I did (about 300 hours of it) because the client needs more specific information about what the work was.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Falafel


----------



## leggo PE

I'm blue


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Breaded chicken (NOT FRIED) with mashed taters and roasted brussels!


Fish sticks and tater tots


----------



## leggo PE

Da ba dee da ba di


----------



## leggo PE

Da ba dee da ba di


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm a gummy beat


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hahdhahdhahda


----------



## leggo PE

A gummy beat or a gummy bear?


----------



## leggo PE

Where did matt go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shenanigans


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shananana


----------



## leggo PE

I'm blue!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Badumdum


----------



## leggo PE

Bananas, in pajamas


----------



## leggo PE

Are coming down the stairs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Badadididay da


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goats go to heaven


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If i had a million dollars


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tonight is the night I fell asleep at the wheel


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE

Tonight is the night we make it to 2500 posts of spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Tonight is the night we make it to 2500 posts of spam.


Working on it


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Knee hurts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

96


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

97


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

98


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

100


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

101


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

102


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

132


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4578


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Footballs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My team blows


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bacon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shots


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not throwing away my shot


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

97


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold feet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jammies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Treet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nose


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Night


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Drive


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have I been drinking?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Violin


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cello


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cellophane


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cellphone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bag phone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stream of unconsiousness


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TurkeyHave I been drinking?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have I been drinking turkey?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not turkey.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Grub


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fell down


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I get knocked down


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Better than up


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel lonely


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So lonely


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Flub


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding dong


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dang this is exhausting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Repeating


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Repeating


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Repeating


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Repeating


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to go eat a cookie now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like cookies


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feel like I need to get to 100


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

100?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

100?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yacket


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost to 100


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not quite


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Soon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh boy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting close


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hellllllo?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

100 yet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hmm


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There it is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2477


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2478


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2479


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2480


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2481


----------



## Voomie

Deaths by cleaning spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5280


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You should not clean spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Conditional


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boil


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boil


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Blah


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> You should not clean spam


Well it is either that or live in filth.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Blah


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ababa


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I meant spam should not be cleaned.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

101 yet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not yet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Haha


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Babab


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Laala


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Agagagag


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Balalal


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There you go @leggo PE


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa!!!
Last I checked we were only at like page 73, now it is 101!!!
(Definitely did not read all those new pages)

I take it there aren't really any new members this year doing their due-diligence to reach the quota...

I've been too busy at work after taking on a lot more responsibility and people under me to even think about checking this board let alone help with the spam.
I guess after passing the PE exam life becomes less fun  .

One of these days I should post that cute monkey in overalls into this thread to let everyone see him again!

Hmm... guess I should have spread this over multiple posts to do my job... oh well, more for the next guy!

Counting the hours till Sunday so I can fly to Vegas for 5 nights!


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's see some spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Balalal


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

No rules?


----------



## P-E

Spam rules


----------



## P-E

Leaving early today.


----------



## P-E

Need to pour concrete


----------



## P-E

Sono tubes.


----------



## P-E

Spam on


----------



## Voomie

Potluck today spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Good luck


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Wood


morning


----------



## ruggercsc

Friday morning Spam.


----------



## envirotex

Friday!


----------



## User1

Up since 330 since nobody cleaned my house yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ra

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> Up since 330 since nobody cleaned my house yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was too busy cleaning mine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilGuy00

Fun day


----------



## CivilGuy00

Installing a new screw gas compressor at my plant


----------



## CivilGuy00

real fancy. all stainless


----------



## CivilGuy00

spam


----------



## CivilGuy00

Voomie said:


> I was too busy cleaning mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dude I read yesterday about those crazies on drugs near Cuyahoga. On that flakka shit. Can I cuss in here? ha


----------



## Voomie

CivilGuy00 said:


> Dude I read yesterday about those crazies on drugs near Cuyahoga. On that flakka shit. Can I cuss in here? ha


What happened? I did hear anything. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sleepy spam


----------



## CivilGuy00

Voomie said:


> What happened? I did hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess four druggies were high on "flakka" and were running around naked vandalizing things, trying to break into buildings. I think they said it was like 40 miles from you. I THINK. Can't fully remember the location. I just quickly skimmed.


----------



## matt267 PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> Can I cuss in here?


What if you hurt someone's feelings?


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, a kind of decent amount of spam?


----------



## csb

STOMP YOUR FEET IF YOU LIKE OUR BEAT


----------



## leggo PE

Stomp stomp stomp


----------



## CivilGuy00

matt267 PE said:


> What if you hurt someone's feelings?


Not concerned


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> What if you hurt someone's feelings?


We care about that?  DAMMIT!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is me giving zero fu(ks!


----------



## csb

Did the rules get suspended?


----------



## matt267 PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> Not concerned


Nor am I.



vhab49 said:


> We care about that?  DAMMIT!


Nope, see above.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Did the rules get suspended?


The rules were only suggestions.


----------



## User1

anybody wanna come over for thanksgiving? i got a 17lb turkey for 3 people. lol


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Did the rules get suspended?











matt267 PE said:


> The rules were only suggestions.


yes. with less than 2k posts total I figured we needed to kick start this bitch a little.


----------



## csb

Hooray!


----------



## csb

Let's


----------



## csb

fuck


----------



## csb

some


----------



## csb

shit


----------



## csb

up!


----------



## Voomie

Potluck was a success. Now to nap while I miss deadline.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

^That's the spirit!


----------



## ruggercsc

csb said:


> Did the rules get suspended?


Don't worry about the rules.  They only apply to me.


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Potluck was a success. Now to nap while I miss deadline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Our potluck yesterday was a success.

There was so much food that it was brought out again today. 

The potluck stuff available today was the stuff no one wanted yesterday (for a good reason).

The potluck today was not a success

Therefore one successful potluck + one unsuccessful potluck = an unsuccessful potluck

Someone please check


My math

My reasoning

The bathroom so I don't get locked in the building overnight.


----------



## leggo PE

What did people bring that people didn't want?


----------



## leggo PE

I take no chances on potlucks any more. At least, in hosting them. I prefer to prepare the party food myself. Tomorrow's party's menu is as follows:

Warm Nacho Dip w/ tortilla chips

Taco Fiesta Potato Crisps

Spiced Toasted Pita Chips

Sweet Potato &amp; Black Bean Enchiladas with Avocado-Cilantro Cream Sauce

And for house-provided drinks (though those who come are always welcome to bring their own bevvies):

Tons of margaritas

Pacifico

Tecate


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I take no chances on potlucks any more. At least, in hosting them. I prefer to prepare the party food myself. Tomorrow's party's menu is as follows:
> Warm Nacho Dip w/ tortilla chips
> Taco Fiesta Potato Crisps
> Spiced Toasted Pita Chips
> Sweet Potato &amp; Black Bean Enchiladas with Avocado-Cilantro Cream Sauce
> 
> And for house-provided drinks (though those who come are always welcome to bring their own bevvies):
> Tons of margaritas
> Pacifico
> Tecate


No cilantro. Ever. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> No cilantro. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cilantro is great. I feel so badly for those of you who think it tastes like soap. You are truly deprived.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## alien

I missed the April thread so can I just join in this one? Great. Thanks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A week from thanksgiving and we're only on page 103? The test results won't be out until January.


----------



## NJmike PE

even on Friday's do cats suck


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alien said:


> I missed the April thread so can I just join in this one? Great. Thanks.


No!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi @alien! Please do. Spam away (the rules, on page 1, are currently on hiatus until further notice).


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> even on Friday's do cats suck


No, not necessarily.


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost time for lunch!


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch is leftovers of last night's dinner. Breaded chicken, taters, and roasted brussels.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam tonight's gonna be fun!


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> What did people bring that people didn't want?


Food that you can't identify by looking at it or tasting it.


----------



## ruggercsc

I would have rather had SPAM today than Potluck leftovers.


----------



## ruggercsc

At least I am out of the bathroom for now.


----------



## CivilGuy00

@leggo PE I am with you on the cilantro. My wife HATES it. I don't mind it. I don't understand the bad taste people claim it has...


----------



## User1

CivilGuy00 said:


> [mention=33510]leggo PE[/mention] I am with you on the cilantro. My wife HATES it. I don't mind it. I don't understand the bad taste people claim it has...


I actually just gagged bc I didn't get all of the cilantro off my yakisoba like I thought I did. I wish I liked it. But it's so revolting. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyke

Wheres the bathroom, I need to pee


----------



## NJmike PE

60 minutes to go


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> anybody wanna come over for thanksgiving? i got a 17lb turkey for 3 people. lol


You're not gonna make us clean are you?


----------



## NJmike PE

I have to babysit my kids


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You're not gonna make us clean are you?


Only your plates. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

NJmike PE said:


> I have to babysit my kids


Shit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Tyke said:


> Wheres the bathroom, I need to pee


Down the Hall.  L for M, R or W.  We have "Gender that you identify" with specific bathrooms.  Not sure what the laws are in La La Land.

Question:  Does the 2018 IBC address no. of fixtures in non Gender Specific bathrooms or is a bathroom just a bathroom (We have a copy in the other room,  I am just too lazy too look)?


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming for the sake of spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Rules are still not in effect na na na na na.


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> Spamming for the sake of spam.


Saké of SPAM...? I thought it was made from rice.


----------



## smrob

Cilantro is delicious.  You haters don't know the awesomeness that your defective taste buds are missing!


----------



## smrob

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!  East Coast Out!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

alien said:


> I missed the April thread so can I just join in this one? Great. Thanks.


Please.  Spam away.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> @leggo PE I am with you on the cilantro. My wife HATES it. I don't mind it. I don't understand the bad taste people claim it has...


Its not bad if you like soap.  Although as I have aged my tastebuds have relaxed a bit on the soap flavor and I can tolerate it.  Still not my fav, but it does not make me want to ralph any more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> anybody wanna come over for thanksgiving? i got a 17lb turkey for 3 people. lol


If I was going to be in town I totes would.  Alas, we are hosting this year, so me and my favorite 20 (in-laws +/- one or two) are going to eat our pumped-full-o-hormones 26 lb turkey. And drink a case of wine.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> If I was going to be in town I totes would.  Alas, we are hosting this year, so me and my favorite 20 (in-laws +/- one or two) are going to eat our pumped-full-o-hormones 26 lb turkey. And drink a case of wine.


on second thought, what's your address? :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> on second thought, what's your address? :bananalama:


My people who live near you have been known to put some drinks back also. One year they each called and left me a drunk message during dinner, and included what bottle number they were on at that point.  I love my family.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> My people who live near you have been known to put some drinks back also. One year they each called and left me a drunk message during dinner, and included what bottle number they were on at that point.  I love my family.


what's *their* address?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> what's *their* address?


It's the blue house two off the corner. Nearish the Starbucks.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> It's the blue house two off the corner. Nearish the Starbucks.


oh, so my neighbor.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> what's *their* address?


and up the hill from the hahbor.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> oh, so my neighbor.


Pretty much.  Isn't everyone there your neighbor?


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Pretty much.  Isn't everyone there your neighbor?


i mean, i'm up the hill, too...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i mean, i'm up the hill, too...


Probably the same hill even.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Probably the same hill even.


likely.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm jealous, I wanna be neighbors with y'all. I just live in a building that is 1/3 young professionals and 2/3 retired Russians.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I'm jealous, I wanna be neighbors with y'all. I just live in a building that is 1/3 young professionals and 2/3 retired Russians.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm jealous, I wanna be neighbors with y'all. I just live in a building that is 1/3 young professionals and 2/3 retired Russians.


To be fair she is neighbors with my brother, not me.


----------



## User1

dammit @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


>


Creepy Mr rogers


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going out tonight got a sitter for the kids.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

^^^^not the husband


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold toes


----------



## leggo PE

Doesn't matter, I still wanna be neighbors with y'all!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Doesn't matter, I still wanna be neighbors with y'all!


Agreed.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## User1

Going in for my massage spam

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

That sounds lovely, spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Silent auction spam. These people are bidding in paychecks. Fuuuuuu.....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3700 for a progressive dinner.  WTF.


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Brewing and drinking beer


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Chillin the wort


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## P-E

Almost ready to pitch


----------



## User1

A tent? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Yeast time


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> A tent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Beer tent


----------



## P-E

Beer garden


----------



## P-E

Yeast in


----------



## P-E

Go yeast go


----------



## P-E

Go yeast go


----------



## P-E

Go yeast go


----------



## P-E

Go yeast go


----------



## P-E




----------



## P-E

Go yeast go


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Tiny bubbles


----------



## P-E

Zzzzzz


----------



## User1

Tiny bubbles 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On a hillside

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tiny bubbles 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Made of ticky tacky 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tiny bubbles


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

All the same


----------



## ruggercsc

Saturday Morning Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't wanna clean house


----------



## User1

I don't feel well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I don't feel well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

thejulie_PE said:


> I don't feel well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Drink lots of water, but stay away for SPAM (the real stuff).


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Evening


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Brewing and drinking beer


What did you make?


----------



## matt267 PE

I have an American Amber Ale in the fermenter.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a white IPA and golden stout recipes being delivered.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Night time spam.

TOP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam. Top maybe?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yaaaaas!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One more page....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There it is!


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> There it is!


That's what she said 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Golly I hope not!


----------



## ruggercsc

Sunday Morning Spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Went to the grocery store and actually bought a can of Spam.  SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pizza for dinner.  Whoop!


----------



## User1

So I bought a turkey the other day. Then bought all the other shit today. Which got me a free turkey. Now I have a 20lb turkey in my freezer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> So I bought a turkey the other day. Then bought all the other shit today. Which got me a free turkey. Now I have a 20lb turkey in my freezer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We did the same thing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well.cheap, no rules weekend and still no posts?  I'm never going to find out if I passed!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Well.cheap, no rules weekend and still no posts?  I'm never going to find out if I passed!


Find more noobs.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

thejulie_PE said:


> So I bought a turkey the other day. Then bought all the other shit today. Which got me a free turkey. Now I have a 20lb turkey in my freezer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a 32lb turkey defrosting getting ready to be brine Tuesday night if defrosted in time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Find more noobs.


I really don't want to know anyway.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Part of me wants to know because I've had this fear of failure/letting everyone down so it would be good to get rid of this anxiety,  but at the same time if I didn't pass, would put me in crappy mood for the holidays.


----------



## ruggercsc

Have you started your Christmas Shopping yet? SPAM.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> What did you make?


IPA with centennial, cascade and citra.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> IPA with centennial, cascade and citra.


I like me some citra hops!


----------



## P-E

Mosaic and galaxy are good too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I like me some citra hops!


I do too!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Part of me wants to know because I've had this fear of failure/letting everyone down so it would be good to get rid of this anxiety,  but at the same time if I didn't pass, would put me in crappy mood for the holidays.


I already failed once.  I'm definitely in Meh land this time.


----------



## matt267 PE

@P-E, I know I asked you before, but do you brew with extract or all grain? I've been homebrewing for about a year now. I've only done extract. I'm thinking of trying all grain this winter.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I already failed once.  I'm definitely in Meh land this time.


More spam = greater chance of passing. It's a proven fact.


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Part of me wants to know because I've had this fear of failure/letting everyone down so it would be good to get rid of this anxiety,  but at the same time if I didn't pass, would put me in crappy mood for the holidays.


When I was waiting for my results several engineers shared their "failing" stories with me. It seemed like many failed on the first try. It doesn't matter if you fail. It only matters if you give up. 

And I know what you mean about the results during the holidays. That was my same concern with both the FE and PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

I found out that my wife was pregnant in December 2015. I found out the same week that I passed the PE. It was a good week that could have gone either way.


----------



## matt267 PE

Life goes by exponentially faster the older you get.


----------



## matt267 PE

When you have kids, you'll have many loooooong nights and many short years. 

top


----------



## matt267 PE

I like the 15 month old stage the best. 15 month old babies are easily entertained, easy to redirect, and they love to smile and play.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 15 month old gets excited to see a school bus in the morning. 

My 10 year old it like this in the morning:


----------



## matt267 PE

And I'm like this leaving the house:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> More spam = greater chance of passing. It's a proven fact.


I feel like I have been doing my part.  Sort of. Meh.


----------



## CivilGuy00

matt267 PE said:


> I like the 15 month old stage the best. 15 month old babies are easily entertained, easy to redirect, and they love to smile and play.


Yea agreed. My little girl is very fun. She has a little attitude already though when she doesn't get her way but overall she is good. I am securely wrapped around her finger of course...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> My 15 month old gets excited to see a school bus in the morning.
> 
> My 10 year old it like this in the morning:


My 10 year old has a similar reaction for just about anything.  Gosh I can't wait for the teen years.


----------



## Voomie

Spam attack!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

CivilGuy00 said:


> She has a little attitude already though when she doesn't get her way


But it's a cute attitude. 



vhab49 said:


> My 10 year old has a similar reaction for just about anything


This



vhab49 said:


> Gosh I can't wait for the teen years.


Nooooo!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

That John Denver was full of shit man


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So I have been thinking about this SPAM thread, and at the rate we are going we might get October results with the April ones by post count.  I think it is time to work on getting @matt267 PE banned.  Sorry Matt.  The noobs just don't seem to care this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> So I have been thinking about this SPAM thread, and at the rate we are going we might get October results with the April ones by post count.  I think it is time to work on getting @matt267 PE banned.  Sorry Matt.  The noobs just don't seem to care this year.


----------



## User1

drafted a new kicker in my FF league. forgot to move him from the bench to starting. no kicker. still won. lolll


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1

still not feeling well but i'm at work. fever broke sat night but i just can't get to feeling 100%. and my parents are in town so i'm missing out on going to town on all this home cookin!!! RAH


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> still not feeling well but i'm at work. fever broke sat night but i just can't get to feeling 100%. and my parents are in town so i'm missing out on going to town on all this home cookin!!! RAH


That really sucks.


----------



## Road Guy

They say there will be snow is this Christmas


----------



## smrob

Day 24...of spam.


----------



## Voomie

smrob said:


> Day 24...of spam.


Only 60 more to go!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Only 60 more to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That'll be plenty of time to get this to 15k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> They say there will be snow is this Christmas


snow would be nice. My snowboard isn't going to ride itself.


----------



## Road Guy

Do you have a trail map in the freezer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Do you have a trail map in the freezer?


Will that help? I'll have to move the vodka, but I can make it work.


----------



## CivilGuy00

Road Guy said:


> That John Denver was full of shit man


HAHA


----------



## CivilGuy00

matt267 PE said:


> But it's a cute attitude.
> 
> This
> 
> Nooooo!!!!


Yeah I am scarred for those years.......hand her over to the wife. That's my plan.


----------



## CivilGuy00

CivilGuy00 said:


> Yeah I am scarred for those years.......hand her over to the wife. That's my plan.


scarred and scared ha


----------



## Road Guy

Definitely throw a trail map or two in the freezer right now, you can sacrifice the alcohol


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> Definitely throw a trail map or two in the freezer right now, you can sacrifice the alcohol


There are ways to remove alcohol from freezer without sacrificing 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Will do.


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> That'll be plenty of time to get this to 15k.


Definitely not at this rate.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> That John Denver was full of shit man


When we went to Denver, my fiancé posted a picture of the Rocky Mountains with that quote, and NO ONE GOT IT.  They were all, "You just have to be a little closer to the mountains to really appreciate its beauty."  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE

No but really, look at the numbers.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Definitely not at this rate.


Yeah I feel like it got to 15K a lot faster during the April cycle.


----------



## leggo PE

There have not been enough new spammers this cycle. It's like pulling teeth trying to get them to come here.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> @P-E, I know I asked you before, but do you brew with extract or all grain? I've been homebrewing for about a year now. I've only done extract. I'm thinking of trying all grain this winter.


All grain now.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> All grain now.


:thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE

cats are still evil.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> cats are still evil.


How dis evil?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Cat videos are allowed as spam, now?


----------



## envirotex

C'mon people.  Quality spam.


----------



## envirotex

donfonbgbo;dnvc'sFVNGO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Cat videos are allowed as spam, now?


Always.  Stated in the rules even, tho rules suspended.


----------



## envirotex

vhab49 said:


> Always.  Stated in the rules even, tho rules suspended.


It says memes...


----------



## envirotex

Not cat videos...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Not cat videos...


Well not specifically.  But they work.


----------



## envirotex

That's a completely different internet genre.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## envirotex

Much better.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Much better.


Baby fox is better?  ok then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Jimmies are sprinkles, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Jimmies are sprinkles, right?


yes. Everyone knows that.


----------



## leggo PE

I will still never call a water fountain a bubbler.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can tell you're not from around here.


----------



## matt267 PE

is it soda or pop?


----------



## leggo PE

You're darned right I'm not!


----------



## leggo PE

Soda!


----------



## leggo PE

This quiz is weirdly accurately able to predict where I grew up based on what I call things:

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0


----------



## User1

soda


----------



## User1

kitty corner!


----------



## leggo PE

Funnily enough, the three cities/areas I have the LEAST in common with are: Philly, Newark, and New York.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> This quiz is weirdly accurately able to predict where I grew up based on what I call things:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0


Yup, it got me .


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> kitty corner!


----------



## matt267 PE

And a drive though liquor store just doesn’t seem real.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> And a drive though liquor store just doesn’t seem real.


I used to live by one.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> And a drive though liquor store just doesn’t seem real.


Less than 5 miles from my house...


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> And a drive though liquor store just doesn’t seem real.


My hometown has a drive up (like ff "drive thru") and the line is always backed up onto the street, but a town a couple hours south is getting an actual drive thru Walmart?? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

They have kegs...That's why you need a truck.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can’t even buy beer at the supermarket.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only recently are liquor stores allowed to be open on Sunday.


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> This quiz is weirdly accurately able to predict where I grew up based on what I call things:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0


That was amazing.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Only recently are liquor stores allowed to be open on Sunday.


You live where I do not want to live. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Once I had to stalk the liquor section when I was going to bring in beers for work Friday afternoon adult beverages waiting to get alcohol at 6am I was like I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> Only recently are liquor stores allowed to be open on Sunday.


Oh no.  That's God's day.  Only beer or wine.  Can't buy a car, can't buy liquor at the liquor store.


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> Oh no.  That's God's day.  Only beer or wine.  Can't buy a car, can't buy liquor at the liquor store.


All y'all are fired. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

I've heard of drive threw liquor stores, but didn't really have a word for them. I encountered one in NC I believe.


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> I've heard of drive threw liquor stores, but didn't really have a word for them. I encountered one in NC I believe.


The party barn.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> All y'all are fired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You mean, all “you guys” right?


----------



## envirotex

thejulie_PE said:


> All y'all are fired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's why Saturday nights at 8:45PM are busy at the liquor store.


----------



## txjennah PE

My fiancé came back from VA on Saturday and brought me this cute stuffed bear.  When I was trying to take a picture of it, my dog ran up and snatched it.  This is the photo that resulted:


----------



## leggo PE

Disappearing leg....


----------



## envirotex

You also can't buy beer or wine before noon on Sundays.


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> You also can't by beer or wine before noon on Sundays.


Is that because you're supposed to be in church?


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> Is that because you're supposed to be in church?


Of course.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You mean, all “you guys” right?


touche.


----------



## Voomie

This afternoon is dragging on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam more.


----------



## txjennah PE

Voomie said:


> This afternoon is dragging on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same here.  I feel like I finally woke up like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

Heck, it's almost time to go home.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Heck, it's almost time to go home.


Ok maybe I do want to be from there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Closer to quiting time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Quick lunch is done. Lentil rice salad (yummmm!) and an apple. Wait, I should have posted that in the lunch thread.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> You also can't by beer or wine before noon on Sundays.


Eww.  This would have been a problem in college.



leggo PE said:


> Quick lunch is done. Lentil rice salad (yummmm!) and an apple. Wait, I should have posted that in the lunch thread.


I had creamy tomato soup with penne.  Yum.


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> Quick lunch is done. Lentil rice salad (yummmm!) and an apple. Wait, I should have posted that in the lunch thread.


Still counts as spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Listening to creed and I realize that I only enjoy the hits.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

Still?


----------



## csb

Voomie said:


> Listening to creed and I realize that I only enjoy the hits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I can quit anytime I want!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Eww.  This would have been a problem in college.
> 
> I had creamy tomato soup with penne.  Yum.


I had a turkey sandwich, Nacho chips with cheese, and Fruit by the Foot. Because I'm 12 at heart.


----------



## User1

This year


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> This year


You're running out of time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nap time.


----------



## User1

@leggo PE I need your support on linkedin.  :laugh:


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Nap time.


jealous


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> jealous


I wish I had been serious.  Not really nap time.    Boring detailing time.


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> @leggo PE I need your support on linkedin.  :laugh:


I'm coming! I'm coming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Is this thing still really going?! :blink:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is this thing still really going?! :blink:


This is the SPAM that would not end.


----------



## knight1fox3

Well good thing there's no work this week....gotta git 'er done!

:thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Well good thing there's no work this week....gotta git 'er done!
> 
> :thumbs:


Maybe in your world.  I gotta get 5 days worth of work done in 3.  Maybe 2.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Maybe in your world.  I gotta get 5 days worth of work done in 3.  Maybe 2.


That's what happens when you over-spam...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's what happens when you over-spam...


I thought we were under-spamming?  MAKE UP YOUR MIND!


----------



## matt267 PE

If you're waiting for results,  go find spammers


----------



## User1

3000!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Only 11999 more to go

TOP :bananalama:

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Only 11999 more to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When you put it that way it is pretty depressing.


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## User1

@thekzieg where are youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## txjennah PE

3010...?


----------



## leggo PE

@thekzieg see? I'm not the only one who wants you here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want @thekzieg also!


----------



## leggo PE

We spam ladies want our spam lady friend to join in.


----------



## txjennah PE

3014


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> 3014 [emoji20]


You're 1 behind! 3016 now! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Soooo much to do! So much to spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

@P-E

My ingredients have arrived


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> [mention=28302]P-E[/mention]
> My ingredients have arrived


Coke? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Coke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Something better.  Beer!


----------



## leggo PE

Soda?


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad you didn't say pop.


----------



## User1

Unless you pop it like it's hot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

No thanks,  I like my beer cold.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> No thanks,  I like my beer cold.


Don't say I never tried 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Funnily enough, the three cities/areas I have the LEAST in common with are: Philly, Newark, and New York.


No one is purposely familiar with Newark. 




top


----------



## Voomie

Taco Monday spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Appetizer tuesday tomorrow. Structural-MEP teaming up to feed the masses.


----------



## knight1fox3

Not going to work tomorrow either spam...


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Not going to work tomorrow either spam...


Shh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to work yes. Working? Meh.


----------



## User1

I'm going to bed at 8:06pm bye. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Wood

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

waking up spam, but no wake and bake spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Up spam... And baking.  Not spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Made biscuit and gravy bites this morning.  Yummo!  And Hawaiian meatballs!  I love food day!


----------



## User1

i slept so well last night


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i slept so well last night


Are you feeling better?


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Are you feeling better?


I think so. Still not 100% because I'm being cautious but yes. Much better than I was. Blah! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

ALSO HAVE THIS VENTI BLACK AND WHITE MOCHA AT MY FINGERTIPS 

so you know it's gonna be a cray day.


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?


----------



## matt267 PE

You all know there are now rules right?

TOP


----------



## txjennah PE

Who's at work today?  woooo.


----------



## matt267 PE

to hell with work. There's spamming that needs to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Tyke, @Ahmed_sobih, @Apothe, @jvanoye, 

No results until this thread reaches 15k posts. Currently, there are no rules. So spam/post away. 

It's also been statistically proven that spammers pass the PE. So, get going.  :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Tyke, @Ahmed_sobih, @Apothe, @jvanoye,
> 
> No results until this thread reaches 15k posts. Currently, there are no rules. So spam/post away.
> 
> It's also been statistically proven that spammers pass the PE. So, get going.  :thumbs:


@Gixxer, @cal91, @mnguy88 sames goes for you. 

@vhab49, you need to step up your game.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Who's at work today?  woooo.


I ammmmmm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Gixxer, @cal91, @mnguy88 sames goes for you.
> 
> @vhab49, you need to step up your game.


Dude, really?  calling me out like that.  I have half a mind to get you banned.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Who's at work today?  woooo.





thejulie_PE said:


> I ammmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Me tooooooo!


----------



## Ahmed_sobih

Voooooo vrooooom vroooom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ahmed_sobih said:


> Voooooo vrooooom vroooom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the spirit.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Me tooooooo!






thejulie_PE said:


> I ammmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yayyy! Solidarity!  I can't complain, I'm taking the rest of the week off starting tomorrow.  Mentally I'm already on vacation though.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I have half a mind to get you banned.


Looking for the easy way out?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Looking for the easy way out?


Always?


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Yayyy! Solidarity!  I can't complain, I'm taking the rest of the week off starting tomorrow.  Mentally I'm already on vacation though.


I have to work tomorrow but then have Thursday through Monday off. Weekend &gt; work week makes for a happy thejulie

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed_sobih

Fire in the hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Tyke, @Ahmed_sobih, @Apothe, @jvanoye,
> 
> No results until this thread reaches 15k posts. Currently, there are no rules. So spam/post away.
> 
> It's also been statistically proven that spammers pass the PE. So, get going.  :thumbs:


Did the rule about not posting twice in a row get removed?


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Did the rule about not posting twice in a row get removed?


No rules at the moment

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

thejulie_PE said:


> No rules at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sweet!

So our company took professional portraits for us and I just received mine.  THEY LOOK TERRIBLE.


----------



## leggo PE

Last workday of the week spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So our company took professional portraits for us and I just received mine.  THEY LOOK TERRIBLE.


Oh, that sucks.  Can you demand a retake?  When I started I got a portrait done, and it was awful.  Then a couple years ago they had the whole company redone.  The lady made me look SOOOOO good! Like major photoshop, drop 40lbs, look 25 again amazing.  I'm never getting it redone.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Sweet!
> So our company took professional portraits for us and I just received mine.  THEY LOOK TERRIBLE.


Idk why it's so difficult for a professional photographer to understand how to take a flattering portrait. Ours was super short and didn't bring anything to stand on but wanted us to stand for photos which resulted in the WORST ANGLE EVER. Nobody has a chin. We all have 5 or just 0.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apothe

can't wait for NCEES to come out with a PE in spamming

the test will be 8 hours of non-stop toilet posting, fitbits ARE allowed only to monitor your heart rates before eventual heart attack

pass rate is 56000/80000 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> Did the rule about not posting twice in a row get removed?


YES.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Oh, that sucks.  Can you demand a retake?  When I started I got a portrait done, and it was awful.  Then a couple years ago they had the whole company redone.  The lady made me look SOOOOO good!






thejulie_PE said:


> Idk why it's so difficult for a professional photographer to understand how to take a flattering portrait. Ours was super short and didn't bring anything to stand on but wanted us to stand for photos which resulted in the WORST ANGLE EVER. Nobody has a chin. We all have 5 or just 0.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah what's funny is I asked for a retake already during the session because the proofs she showed me looked awful, so this was the best of the...worst I guess?  Yeah I look chinless!  And one of the pictures I have this expression that reads, "Are we done with this yet?"  If they slap that picture on any proposals it will scare the client off. LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Apothe said:


> fitbits ARE allowed


Yes, because we all know that fitbits can be used to cheat on tests.


----------



## envirotex

:bananalama: Top.

Mine sucked also.  Took like 100 shots, hard to pick one from 100...


----------



## leggo PE

No rules until further notice.

SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

We need to do photos for our company... But are just gonna have a coworker bring in a nice camera and take them ourselves.


----------



## leggo PE

Madewell is starting their black Friday sale early. Ooooooooo!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> We need to do photos for our company... But are just gonna have a coworker bring in a nice camera and take them ourselves.


Work it girl:


----------



## User1

I wish I could take the photos for the company. blah.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> We need to do photos for our company... But are just gonna have a coworker bring in a nice camera and take them ourselves.






thejulie_PE said:


> I wish I could take the photos for the company. blah.


Yeah I've had selfies that look better than this, tbh.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Yeah I've had selfies that look better than this, tbh.


Let's get real, allllllllllllllll my selfies look better than that lolol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

My company is just more cheap than anything else. Haha!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> My company is just more cheap than anything else. Haha!


Lmao I hear ya.  We were just told that we would "start having office Christmas parties."


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## caychanh

I'm hungry for spam.  Lunch Time


----------



## txjennah PE

I have this black bean/chicken/sweet potato enchilada casserole thing for lunch that sounds better than it actually turned out  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> I have this black bean/chicken/sweet potato enchilada casserole thing for lunch that sounds better than it actually turned out  &lt;_&lt;


Aww that does sound good. Sorry it wasn't as good as it sounds!

One of the dishes I made for the party over the weekend was vegan black bean and sweet potato enchiladas. They were sooooo good.


----------



## alien

I'm thinking about starting a handwritten card business on the side since I've got pretty good hand writing. Do people still send handwritten cards nowadays?


----------



## leggo PE

I send out handwritten holiday cards every year, and if I'm on top of it, birthday cards to family and friends, also.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I send out handwritten holiday cards every year, and if I'm on top of it, birthday cards to family and friends, also.


I've decided to start being an adult again since I have room to be able to know where my cards are and have been writing them for random things here and there, and plan to do a Xmas haul this year!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I ate too much.


----------



## leggo PE

Fast until Thanksgiving! Or, you know, later today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm sure I'll be hungry in a few hours.  Its office social hour tonight, gotta eat so I can drink it up!


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't decide if I should get off the couch to go check the mail...

It's cold out there...


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Can't decide if I should get off the couch to go check the mail...
> It's cold out there...


Not like you'll be responding soon to anything anyway. Wait til Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Can't decide if I should get off the couch to go check the mail...
> 
> It's cold out there...


Send the wife to get the mail while she's fetching you a cold beer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta go to a meeting.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Send the wife to get the mail while she's fetching you a cold beer.


I've been meaning to ask, how early is "too early" for a beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> gotta go to a meeting.


bring your phone so you can spam while there.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I've been meaning to ask, how early is "too early" for a beer?


never "too early" for a beer.


----------



## TWJ PE

Poor showing by examinees.... guess they all want to fail, spam.

Science proved if you partcipate in the Spam Thread you're more likely to pass. How can you argue with science?


----------



## matt267 PE

TWJ PE said:


> Poor showing by examinees.... guess they all want to fail, spam.
> 
> Science proved if you partcipate in the Spam Thread you're more likely to pass. How can you argue with science?


That's what I've been saying. They don't want to listen.


----------



## leggo PE

TWJ PE said:


> Poor showing by examinees.... guess they all want to fail, spam.
> 
> Science proved if you partcipate in the Spam Thread you're more likely to pass. How can you argue with science?


I know, I learned this the hard way. The first time I took the exam, I didn't know about this board and thus didn't spam at all.

The second time I took it, I spammed only a very little bit after other states had started to release results while I was still waiting on CA. I didn't spam enough, and again, didn't pass.

The third time, I took spamming quite seriously and spammed my heart out. I passed.


----------



## leggo PE

It's like the newbies don't want to pass! What on earth will it take them to spam? I don't want people to endure what I did.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## leggo PE

No spam though. In my lunch. Only spam in this thread.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch is the same as yesterday. Gotta clean out that fridge as best as we can.


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, last October, this thread was on page 125 on November 9th! And here we are, on it in this thread on November 21st.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> I know, I learned this the hard way. The first time I took the exam, I didn't know about this board and thus didn't spam at all.
> 
> The second time I took it, I spammed only a very little bit after other states had started to release results while I was still waiting on CA. I didn't spam enough, and again, didn't pass.
> 
> *The third time, I took spamming quite seriously and spammed my heart out. I passed.*


See, it's true. It's really true.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> See, it's true. It's really true.


Yep.


----------



## leggo PE

The tricky thing is that everyone's spam amount needed to pass is different. The only safe way to make sure you exceed it is to spam as much as you possibly can.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna be a lot of repeat takers in April.


----------



## leggo PE

Seems like it.


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> The tricky thing is that everyone's spam amount needed to pass is different. The only safe way to make sure you exceed it is to spam as much as you possibly can.


It's true. Fortunately the delay in the results will give everyone more time to catch up on spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

oh well looks like i'll be one of them.  failure to spam

Maybe we felt our performance on the exam was miserable and see no point in prolonging the inevitable fail.

SPAM!! gonna need another 14k spams?  At this rate a lot of repeat test takers until next next year?


----------



## caychanh

May everyone had early turkey parties and neglected spam.  spam activity after thanksgiving would skyrocket I swear


----------



## caychanh

triple spam after lunch booyahhh


----------



## caychanh

quad spam?  hopefully exam results come out before christmas spam


----------



## User1

Lalalala

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

caychanh said:


> quad spam?  hopefully exam results come out before christmas spam


No the Grinch stole them along with Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

afternoon coffee?  calorie macchiato spam yummy


----------



## caychanh

Early Christmas sale going on right now.  All stores on super sale right now no need to wait until after thanksgiving or christmas


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Tyke

I officially hate the PE...like officially...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I've been meaning to ask, how early is "too early" for a beer?


This exists?  1 hour to go till social hour(s)


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> It's like the newbies don't want to pass! What on earth will it take them to spam? I don't want people to endure what I did.


But I want to pass!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wonder what the bar has on tap today.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> But I want to pass!!!


And I want you to pass, too! But you're not a newbie. They're the ones who don't want to pass.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Spam *drunk*!


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. :thumbs:


Aww not yet!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> But I want to pass!!!


Me too!  I mean, I am already setting myself up for the likely reality that I failed again, but passing would be awesome.  Gonna keep spamming to make it happen.


----------



## CTOD

Spam Jam


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> Gonna keep spamming to make it happen.


You got this


----------



## matt267 PE

CTOD said:


> Spam Jam


Yes! A new spammer. Welcome.


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> Spam Jam


woooooooooooooooooo

is that like marionberry jam? MMMMMM


----------



## matt267 PE

Tyke said:


> I officially hate the PE...like officially...


You know you love it!


----------



## leggo PE

A new spammer!! Yay! Please stick around, @CTOD.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You know you love it!


curious when it became official v unofficial


----------



## leggo PE

It can really be quite fun!


----------



## User1

thejulie_PE said:


> curious when it became official v unofficial


like is there a ring on it?


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

is it time for more creepy gifs for @leggo PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Tyke said:


> I officially hate the PE...like officially...


Have you passed it yet?  If not, DO NOT SPEAK ILL WILL OF THE PE.  IT HEARS YOU.


----------



## User1




----------



## leggo PE

AHHHHHHH


----------



## leggo PE

Nooooooooo


----------



## leggo PE

K bye!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> K bye!


----------



## txjennah PE

thejulie_PE said:


>


----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## User1

@leggo PE


----------



## User1

omg. you're all fired.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## P-E

Going home to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> omg. you're all fired.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> omg. you're all fired.


Wait. Don't fire your help until you've reached your goal of 15k.


----------



## CTOD

thejulie_PE said:


> woooooooooooooooooo
> 
> is that like marionberry jam? MMMMMM


Yes! How did you know? You must be a PE or something...


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> Yes! How did you know? You must be a PE or something...


You. I like you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Wait. Don't fire your help until you've reached your goal of 15k.


Idc if I never get my results tho

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Home


----------



## P-E

Home


----------



## P-E

Home


----------



## P-E

Need a nap


----------



## P-E

Need a nap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> omg. you're all fired.


Sorry was at social hour(s).  Home now.  Questionable typing skills


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And a top! Woot


----------



## User1

Massage facr

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Face

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Idc if I never get my results tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is the truth.  Me on the other hand, give me five days and the need to know will be back in sure.


----------



## User1

They should have a cam pointed at people's faces while getting massages 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hazlenut chocolate stout face


----------



## User1

I almost drooled today lololol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> They should have a cam pointed at people's faces while getting massages
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's the shit that feels good omg stop nevermind keep going

face.


----------



## User1

Just those hands are magical 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I'm jealous.  I need a massage.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> That's the shit that feels good omg stop nevermind keep going
> face.


Yep! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Now I'm jealous.  I need a massage.


I've been getting them weekly at the chiro. Legit feel so much less stressed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Started seeing chiro for adjustments Oct 2017 when I really effed up my back by trying to slide down the hill in the splits... Let's say this was while spamming. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Massage at the chiro is the best.  Things go back in place so much nicer.


----------



## User1

Now that I'm mostly realigned like a normal (ish) person 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I should go more often.  But cheap and lazy.


----------



## User1

I've reduced # of adjustments and increased # of massageness

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I've met my max oop for the year bc of my damn back so best to max that shit out

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sounds lile a plan.  Tho at my place a maggae is only like $10 less than massage and adjustment.


----------



## User1

Plus I have an "appointment" to leave the office for. Keeps me from letting myself stay late on friyays

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine I have a ax # of chiro visits.  Booo!  Is all out of pocket.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Sounds lile a plan.  Tho at my place a maggae is only like $10 less than massage and adjustment.


Oh a maggae eh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Plus I have an "appointment" to leave the office for. Keeps me from letting myself stay late on friyays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bonus!


----------



## User1

I have a high deductible plan. Worked out a deal with my chiro to spread all that shit out across 12 mo 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I legit thought today was Friday.  Even though I have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I legit thought today was Friday.  Even though I have to go to work tomorrow


I do too even tho traffic is saying don't do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Silly DD set going out Monday, and I'm not working Monday :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Oh a maggae eh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Like I said.  Drunk typing not so good.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Like I said.  Drunk typing not so good.


Idk i think it sounds fun. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Silly DD set going out Monday, and I'm not working Monday :dunno:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Eww


----------



## User1

Try everything twice right? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Once to see if I like it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And again just to make sure

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Eww


Eh. Just be super conservative wave hand submit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But like today he went to town on my lower back. I feel like gumby right now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Oh a maggae eh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's how you say massage face down on the table.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> That's how you say massage face down on the table.


Lol yes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

The struggle is, I like my dude and wanna chat. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Almost typed shat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Eh. Just be super conservative wave hand submit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


DD is basically eh.  Building.  Architects still figuring crap out


----------



## User1

Def don't wanna shat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Almost typed shat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha


----------



## User1

Chat not shat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gonna make it a hashtag, watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Def don't wanna shat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That would be.. . awkward.


----------



## User1

#chatnotshat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#chatnotshat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#chatnotshat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

#chatnotshat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So yeah. Wish it was Friday. Bleh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My feet hurt.


----------



## User1

Ooh! I should get some work done and bill the shit out of this traffic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> My feet hurt.


Pretend my like is the sad face. #tapatalk 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> My feet hurt.


Hubby have hands? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> So yeah. Wish it was Friday. Bleh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Tomorrow is Friday.


Tru

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Ooh! I should get some work done and bill the shit out of this traffic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes you should.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Yes you should.


Am.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice.  I would like to go to bed.  But hubs insists on needing help.


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## P-E

here's a post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> here's a post


Nice post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> here's a post


Nice post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> here's a post


Nice post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Too much effort


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Nice post


That's what he wishes she said

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Nice.  I would like to go to bed.  But hubs insists on needing help.


Needing help with what? Massaging your feet? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Too much effort


That's what he should never say

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> something different


Than something the same

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

That's no fun 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

This lady's screen is SO BRIGHT how bright do you set your screens? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## User1

It like blinds me if it's not on minimum unless it's super bright out then I gotta turn that shit up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

more spam


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

spam more


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's One


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's anotherHere's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's another


----------



## P-E

Here's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's anotherHere's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's anotherHere's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's anotherHere's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## P-E

Here's another  *15000* :multiplespotting:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> This lady's screen is SO BRIGHT how bright do you set your screens?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As dim as I can make it and still see it.  Less than 25% unless in bright sun usually.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Needing help with what? Massaging your feet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


God I wish.  Cleaning the house so his fam can visit and mess it back up.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> God I wish.  Cleaning the house so his fam can visit and mess it back up.


Ugh. Those jerks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm icing my back so hard. It's so tender. and my ribs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

LinkedIn thinks I would like to follow bill gates. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice spamming last night

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Voomie

Morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Rulez!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Voomie said:


> Morning


WOOD!


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> WOOD!


Cedar or oak?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Voomie said:


> Cedar or oak?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Only one of those is hard wood...


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Only one of those is hard wood...


Well does it matter? Won't they both get the job done?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Not for Mrs. Ble..


----------



## NJmike PE

meh


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> meh


^ not helping


----------



## NJmike PE

shut it


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Well does it matter? Won't they both get the job done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not as effectively! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Then send in a pinch hitter.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> ^ not helping






NJmike PE said:


> shut it


Keep it up @matt267 PE... get @NJmike PE mad at you!  Ban Matt267 PE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning.  Don't want to work today spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Work, work, work.


----------



## Tyke

txjennah said:


> Have you passed it yet?  If not, DO NOT SPEAK ILL WILL OF THE PE.  IT HEARS YOU.


Oh man.... didnt think of that...I love the PE!!!! LOOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Work, work, work.


overrated


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> overrated


Wait, work or Blazing Saddles?


----------



## NJmike PE

work of course


----------



## User1

Why 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Can everyone sit here 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

On the bus 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wearing winter jackets, 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Scarves, 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hats and shit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm over here and have taken my winter fleece off 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Short sleeve blouse and I'm roasting

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I want to be one of the cold people 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed_sobih

It is start raining here, winter is coming [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I want to be one of the cold people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No you don't.  Being a cold person sucks.  Cant feel your fingers while working, can't wear gloves cause mousing is difficult in gloves.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> No you don't.  Being a cold person sucks.  Cant feel your fingers while working, can't wear gloves cause mousing is difficult in gloves.


But you can get a space heater or add layers. I cannot get comfortable. There's no acceptable way to start peeling your skin off bc it's so hot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'd like to just be a comfortable person.  You know, not too hot, not too cold.  Rolling with the weather.  I don't really like hot or cold, so WTH do I live in the Midwest.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I'd like to just be a comfortable person.  You know, not too hot, not too cold.  Rolling with the weather.  I don't really like hot or cold, so WTH do I live in the Midwest.


One of the many reasons i left [emoji817]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ahmed_sobih said:


> It is start raining here, winter is coming [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm over here and have taken my winter fleece off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Take it all off!!


----------



## Voomie

thejulie_PE said:


> I want to be one of the cold people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No you don't. My hands and feet are uncomfortably cold in the morning and the office warms up in the afternoon so I begin stripping my layers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Take it all off!!


I don't think that's advisable in public.. I'm not in Vegas anymore [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Airport spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Where are the spammers


----------



## leggo PE

Gate changed spam


----------



## User1

work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Whiskey

Tango

Foxtrot


----------



## leggo PE

Still not boarding spam


----------



## leggo PE

Everyone told us it would be so busy today spam


----------



## leggo PE

There was zero traffic getting to the airport, and we spent all of maybe ten minutes total getting through security and getting to our gate spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Still wondering why this thread is showing the top message as not top spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam bam bam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Voomie

Found out my co-worker survived a gunshot to the head.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

wat


----------



## Voomie

It was a hunting accident with bird shot so he has a bunch of pellets under his skin.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Bad gas from taco Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Boarded spam!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Boarded spam!


Safe travels! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Computer froze up again and I am debating if I should take an early lunch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Computer froze up again and I am debating if I should take an early lunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


AKA long weekend?


----------



## Voomie

I wish. I have deadlines today unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> I wish. I have deadlines today unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That sucks.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> That sucks.


And my boss's dismissed everyone at noon but no one bothered to tell me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> And my boss's dismissed everyone at noon but no one bothered to tell me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lolololololololollllllll so everyone is gone but you? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Me and a few other dedicated fools. Wrapping up now fortunately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Me and a few other dedicated fools. Wrapping up now fortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are you and wifey still working in different places? How's that setup? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Keep it up @matt267 PE... get @NJmike PE mad at you!  Ban Matt267 PE!


too bad NJ can't ban me.


----------



## ruggercsc

Not looking forward to going to the Mrs. family for Thanksgiving SPAM.  Too much drama.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Wade_TX,

Welcome, you found the spam thread. Spam away.


----------



## Voomie

Yes unfortunately. It's not horrible but she is 2 hours away so she is staying with her parents while I am trying to find something.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Baltimore spam


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Baltimore spam


Baltiless spam 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Gotcha. Not terrible but not great 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

@thejulie_PE apparently those sketchy tickets we bought for cheap on that super sketchy travel website I found off of one of the search sites you used were some sort of upgraded tickets!

Exit row seat (aka all the leg room!) and legit free food and drink. Made our own mimosas with free prosecco and oj!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> @thejulie_PE apparently those sketchy tickets we bought for cheap on that super sketchy travel website I found off of one of the search sites you used were some sort of upgraded tickets!
> 
> Exit row seat (aka all the leg room!) and legit free food and drink. Made our own mimosas with free prosecco and oj!


fantastic!!! glad to hear it!!


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Safe travels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1 hour till the people start showing up.  It will be a nice staggered arrival.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> 1 hour till the people start showing up.  It will be a nice staggered arrival.


Idk why I read "1 hour til the bar" and stopped reading, but I did. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Idk why I read "1 hour til the bar" and stopped reading, but I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lush. But I'm not judging.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Idk why I read "1 hour til the bar" and stopped reading, but I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The first group has arrived.  Time to start the wine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Lush. But I'm not judging.


Yes you are.   Me too.   Judging like why didn't I think of this first


----------



## User1

Girl I got a question for ya

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Can I get an answer 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ya

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ya

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

T

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

5

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

X

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

E

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so sorry for the late 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And the fact is 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure if 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so sorry for 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have to go 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I will try and 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I will 4 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I have an 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

83 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

O

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

W

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

0

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

L

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Good to hear 3

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

99dnd

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you just rick roll us?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Did you just rick roll us?


 :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Knock knock...


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's there?


----------



## Voomie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm, turkey bacon. Now I see what you mean @knight1fox3


----------



## P-E

Tyke said:


> Oh man.... didnt think of that...I love the PE!!!! LOOOOVE IT!!!


That's what she said.


----------



## User1

Meat.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer

matt267 PE said:


> @Gixxer, @cal91, @mnguy88 sames goes for you.
> 
> @vhab49, you need to step up your game.


I think there are programs hat can do this in about....... 5 seconds! # of spam ...... useless!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Gixxer said:


> I think there are programs hat can do this in about....... 5 seconds! # of spam ...... useless!!!!!!!!


No cheating!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> No cheating!


No fitbit! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who is winning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who is winning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You are


I win 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> You are


I thought you got banned from Congress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Beer coma.  Must sleep


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thejulie_PE said:


> You!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What do I win???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E




----------



## knight1fox3

Is it beer-thirty yet? :dunno:

:beerchug:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it beer-thirty yet? :dunno:
> :beerchug:


Always

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Stuck at the cell phone area of Wal-Mart because Verizon is being dumb.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What are you getting for Xmas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

The wife is getting an iPhone 8.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got some new golf clubs and a LCP-2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

After 3 hours the wife has her new phone. I don't know what I am getting for Christmas though. The wife has my wish list.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

I see you've been missing some work?

Well I wouldn't say I've been missing it


----------



## knight1fox3

For Xmas?  Hookers &amp; Blow? :dunno:


----------



## User1

Xmas is exploding through my house. Cats are very excited.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Let's focus on what's important here though. Alcohol with sweaters and hats. And pants. Did I mention alcohol?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I'll take anything with galaxy hops.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Gixxer

matt267 PE said:


> No cheating!


  That would be toooo easy!


----------



## Voomie

Lazy Sunday spam 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer

Went shooting yesterday!!!!! Today.... Hiding from the rain!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Damn plane delayed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Vacation day spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I thought you got banned from Congress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never!!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I get to skip work today waiting on a plane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you order the tacos for dinner last night?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We had extended visitors through today.  Want to go home and go back to sleep.  There is too much work to be done though.


----------



## knight1fox3

I hope everyone has a really good day back at work spam... :thumbs:


----------



## User1

I'm not working today! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

Day 31 Spam.  Over the holiday weekend, had a dream that I passed the exam.  I was really excited, but no one else cared.  Good or bad omen?


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Day 31 Spam.  Over the holiday weekend, had a dream that I passed the exam.  I was really excited, but no one else cared.  Good or bad omen?


Oooo, that's never good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Day 31 Spam.  Over the holiday weekend, had a dream that I passed the exam.  I was really excited, but no one else cared.  Good or bad omen?


I have had a couple "I passed" dreams, but my subconscious self always fights them.  I won't even let myself be confident in my sleep.


----------



## CTOD

I had one of those too a few weeks back. 

T-minus 2 to 3 weeks to find out if we're psychic!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Do we have rules back SPAM?


----------



## smrob

CTOD said:


> I had one of those too a few weeks back.
> 
> T-minus 2 to 3 weeks to find out if we're psychic!


Man, I sure hope so.  Although, I do hope at least my husband is excited for me if I passed!


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> Oooo, that's never good.


As I suspected!  I don't think I had one of those dreams on my first test attempt in the spring though.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Do we have rules back SPAM?


no rules!


----------



## Voomie

CTOD said:


> I had one of those too a few weeks back.
> T-minus 2 to 3 weeks to find out if we're psychic!


You mean months right?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

I had a dream last test cycle that I had passed it, and yeah that didn't turn out well. I don't think I dreamed about it this test cycle so ~maybe I passed it~


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a dream last time that I did not pass, but our administrative assistant did.  I did not.  But then neither did he.


----------



## CTOD

smrob said:


> Day 31 Spam.  Over the holiday weekend, had a dream that I passed the exam.  I was really excited, but no one else cared.  Good or bad omen?






vhab49 said:


> I had a dream last time that I did not pass, but our administrative assistant did.  I did not.  But then neither did he.


Sounds like a bad correlation. Brains are weird.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

here's a bit more...


----------



## matt267 PE

...spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ate


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

too


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

much


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

lunch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

need


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

nap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

now


----------



## CTOD

Guess you should have passed on that side order of SPAM!


----------



## CTOD

Spam and eggs


----------



## CTOD

green eggs and spam


----------



## CTOD

spam sandwich


----------



## CTOD

spamwich


----------



## CTOD

I think, therefore I spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Afternoon I am about to fall asleep spam.


----------



## CTOD

one small step for spam, one giant leap for spamkind


----------



## CTOD

spam on the moon


----------



## CTOD

one bad spammajamma


----------



## caychanh

I have been dreaming about taking the test again a few times.  Once i dreamed I got kicked out of exam, another time I dreamed that I finished the exam very quickly.  I don't remember dreaming about the PE exam after taking it in April.  Any other dreamer spams?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CTOD said:


> Guess you should have passed on that side order of SPAM!


guess so.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I have been dreaming about taking the test again a few times.  Once i dreamed I got kicked out of exam, another time I dreamed that I finished the exam very quickly.  I don't remember dreaming about the PE exam after taking it in April.  Any other dreamer spams?


I had a dream that I somehow had taken in my Kindle, and I was trying to hide it but people kept sending me messages.


----------



## caychanh

I think my dream was similar.  I think i had a TI-85 or something show out of nowhere in the exam room.  I used to have one but lost it years ago.  I stopped dreaming about the PE exam the last two weeks tho.


----------



## Gixxer

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time to go yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time to go yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Are we there yet?


Just 5 more minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Just 5 more minutes.


I wish.


----------



## User1

My eyes are dry. Waiting for the garage repair guy bc my door won't close by itself. It works fine when I'm by myself but when the parents are visiting its like nope fix me and now it just won't close. Rude. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

10 minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LONGEST DAY EVER!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Think I may just use an hour or so of vaca.  Can't do it anymore.


----------



## P-E

On the train


----------



## P-E

Going home


----------



## leggo PE

Hi spammers! Good to see that some progress has been made in the last several days, but there is still much to be done.


----------



## akwooly

wtf?  where have i been?


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> wtf?  where have i been?


Hibernating?


----------



## leggo PE

Hi @akwooly!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why are we trying to get @matt267 PE banned?


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Why are we trying to get @matt267 PE banned?


Why not?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Why not?


Because I happen to like Matt, that's why.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Because I happen to like Matt, that's why.


Good point. Me too.


----------



## User1

Debatable 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> Debatable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like Matt, and that is not up for debate.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Hibernating?


it appears so!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I like Matt, and that is not up for debate.


Fineee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Suprised no Frazil sighting?


----------



## leggo PE

Also surprised no kzieg sighting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> I like Matt, and that is not up for debate.


Are we in a bromance now?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Are we in a bromance now?


Consent goes both ways. Only if you agree!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Are we in a bromance now?


I don't think so.  Can't speak for your end of it, however.  Hope not. :huh:


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Also surprised no kzieg sighting.


Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> I don't think so.  Can't speak for your end of it, however.  Hope not. :huh:


Are we breaking up now?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?


She's growing a human. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Are we breaking up now?


That would suggest there was something to break up.  So, no.  Geez.  Maybe you do need banned.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> She's growing a human.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's no excuse for her lack of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> That would suggest there was something to break up.  So, no.  Geez.  Maybe you do need banned.


That escalated quick.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> That's no excuse for her lack of spam.


Ugh fine

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> That escalated quick.


Seriously. Where is the love?! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> That escalated quick.


Yes.  Back when you suggested bromance.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Yes.  Back when you suggested bromance.


No love. Only like. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> She's growing a human.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


She's what now?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> She's what now?


Being an incubator. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> She's what now?


She's still a kzieg. But with a mini kzieg inside.


----------



## leggo PE

I hope she appreciates us talking about her.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I hope she appreciates us talking about her.


Haha right 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I hope she appreciates us talking about her.


I can't imagine a scenario that would go otherwise.


----------



## leggo PE

Blahhhhh Monday! At least it's kinda of almost over.


----------



## leggo PE

But I have to go to the dumb AT&amp;T store on my way home from work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Why are we trying to get @matt267 PE banned?


Because at the rate we are going we will never get to 15k spams.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tasty turkey pot pie for dinner.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Because at the rate we are going we will never get to 15k spams.


And therefore,  no results.


----------



## User1

We're having horseshoes round two tonight! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> And therefore,  no results.


So really, it is nothing personal.  Just need some results, like this year.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> So really, it is nothing personal.  Just need some results, like this year.


This year might be pushing it. I've taken so many vaca days these past two months ncees is delaying the results by the number of days I've taken off. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Matt + audi






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Bed time spam 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> This year might be pushing it. I've taken so many vaca days these past two months ncees is delaying the results by the number of days I've taken off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dammit Julie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> She's still a kzieg. But with a mini kzieg inside.


She has a parasite growing in her.


----------



## knight1fox3

Maybe just one more day off. I swear I'll go to work on Wed...


----------



## Owism

someone buy my books spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Thanksgiving week in Vegas was pretty nice and today I finally pulled the trigger on a Phantom 4 Pro for myself as well as convincing my department head that we needed one for work too!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> someone buy my books spam


spam alert.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Wood


morning


----------



## User1

Happy Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Happy Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Having trouble with motivation.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm motivated to do nothing.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> I'm motivated to do nothing.


Same here but I have a project that won't die. The City and the DOT are bumping heads and making this way harder than it needs to be. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Same here but I have a project that won't die. The City and the DOT are bumping heads and making this way harder than it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dislike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Same here but I have a project that won't die. The City and the DOT are bumping heads and making this way harder than it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds like they need more spam in their lives.


----------



## Voomie

I wish it was that easy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Having trouble with motivation.


You say that every day...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You say that every day...


This is the truth.  Maybe that is why I am here every day.


----------



## matt267 PE

@tj_PE, why you change you name? You hiding something?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention], why you change you name? You hiding something?


Shh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Shh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Voomie

I wish I could live the life of a recruiter. Schedule a phone call and don't even bother to remember it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

Day 32 Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi spammers!


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Day 32 Spam.


you're about half way there.


----------



## txjennah PE

We're not even at 4,000 yet?  I need to spam more.  On the road to failure!


----------



## akwooly

yawn.


----------



## Road Guy

Donated post


----------



## leggo PE

There is no way results are EVER going to be released this cycle.


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> you're about half way there.


From past Oct. test release time frames, I have about 10 more days of blissful ignorance before either crushing depression or exuberant triumph set in.  Either way, alcohol will be involved.


----------



## akwooly

drink, drink, drink


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> There is no way results are EVER going to be released this cycle.


Just wait till January. February at the latest.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> drink, drink, drink


no matter what


----------



## Ble_PE

Post post post.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Voomie

Spam spam spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Double spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

ban, ban, ban


----------



## Ble_PE

Boo, boo, boo.


----------



## leggo PE

Ham ham ham.


----------



## Voomie

Dam dam dam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

ram, ram, ram


----------



## Voomie

Yam yam yam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Sham sham sham.


----------



## Voomie

Shame shame shame

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Flame flame flame.


----------



## leggo PE

Flame flame flame.


----------



## Voomie

Flake flake flake

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

bake, bake, bake


----------



## smrob

Cake! Cake! Cake!


----------



## leggo PE

Shake shake shake (it off)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Eating leftover pie.


----------



## User1

Simply? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

pie, pie, pie


----------



## smrob

Mmmm...pie.


----------



## akwooly

3.14, 3.14, 3.14


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

akwooly said:


> 3.14, 3.14, 3.14


My niece asked this weekend how many digits of pi I knew.  I told her only the ones that matter for what I do.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> My niece asked this weekend how many digits of pi I knew.  I told her only the ones that matter for what I do.


You could just make them up.  3.14598609823986025098026092


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> We're not even at 4,000 yet?  I need to spam more.  On the road to failure!


You better get spamming



smrob said:


> From past Oct. test release time frames, I have about 10 more days of blissful ignorance before either crushing depression or exuberant triumph set in.  Either way, alcohol will be involved.


That mean only 10 days left to spam. 



tj_PE said:


> Simply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Having


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A wonderful


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Having


a wonderful


----------



## matt267 PE

Christmas time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Voomie

Why do I want captain crunch right now?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Why do I want captain crunch right now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Because cap'n crunch is AWESOME.


----------



## Voomie

Oh yes. I forgot about that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## CivilGuy00

Corn pops


----------



## akwooly

frosted mini wheats


----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


Ditto spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Great, that song is gonna be stuck in my head for six years now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Great, that song is gonna be stuck in my head for six years now.


Which one?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Great, that song is gonna be stuck in my head for six years now.


I have "shake it off" stuck in my head.  Wanna trade?


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> That mean only 10 days left to spam.


Or prepare my liver. Spam probably has the excessive amounts of preservatives required for the bender ahead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Or prepare my liver. Spam probably has the excessive amounts of preservatives required for the bender ahead.


My poor liver won't make it through next week.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> I have "shake it off" stuck in my head.  Wanna trade?


Hahaha I'm good.  "Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time" is stuck in my head.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> frosted mini wheats


That's my go too. 



txjennah said:


> Great, that song is gonna be stuck in my head for six years now.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> My poor liver won't make it through next week.


Yeah, I'm still in recovery from the crushing depression phase from last time. 

50th EB post! What do I win?!?!  :blink:


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> My poor liver won't make it through next week.


Yeah, I'm still in recovery from the crushing depression phase from last time. 

50th EB post! What do I win?!?!  :blink:


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> 50th EB post!


That's cute.


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> What do I win?!?!  :blink:


You win more SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I have "shake it off" stuck in my head.


You're welcome!


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> That's cute.


Got to start somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Got to start somewhere!


Do you think you could quadruple your post count before you get results?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Do you think you could quadruple your post count before you get results?


Back to work matt....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE

Work's no fun. Spam is fun.


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> Do you think you could quadruple your post count before you get results?


Only if the rules are indefinitely suspended.


----------



## Ble_PE

Work, work, work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Got to start somewhere!






matt267 PE said:


> Do you think you could quadruple your post count before you get results?


DOOOO it!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## akwooly

no brah, it is only lunch.


----------



## Ble_PE

I remember when I was in the same boat as you. Eating lunch when everyone else was going home...


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I remember when I was in the same boat as you. Eating lunch when everyone else was going home...


Ugh the struggle is so real

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Only if the rules are indefinitely suspended.


There are no rules!


----------



## Ble_PE

It boggles my mind that people actually care about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

Rules rule!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> There are no rules!


No rules just write

!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> It boggles my mind that people actually care about the rules.


I remember getting called out once. Forever scarred. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Just remember this phrase, "I'm a P.E. and I do what I want."

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> I'm motivated to do nothing.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> I remember getting called out once. Forever scarred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still butthurt?


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> There are no rules!


Then how in the world do we get you banned?!?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Still butthurt?


Obv

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

For funsies of course.


----------



## smrob

Sitting in a conference (as a sponser) spam. Death by power point spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

smrob said:


> Then how in the world do we get you banned?!?


I can take care of that...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam bam ham dam sham yam fam tim tam


----------



## P-E

On the way home


----------



## P-E

Still a lot to do today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ONE MINUTE!


----------



## leggo PE

Two hours!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I remember getting called out once. Forever scarred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Me too!  I felt so much shame! Where is the crying emoji?


----------



## txjennah PE

But now I'm making two posts in a row, I feel FREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## txjennah PE

AND NOW THREE POSTS.


----------



## txjennah PE

MAYBE FOUR


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## knight1fox3

Best not to burn yourself out on spam. :thumbs:

EDIT: ToP!! :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

almost home


----------



## P-E

One more stop


----------



## P-E

What's for dinner?

top


----------



## akwooly

ramen


----------



## Voomie

Turkey!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk whatever we get for the meeting 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

We're throwing some chicken thighs in the oven, coated with BBQ sauce.  Warming up some beans, and microwaveable Kraft mac n' cheese because we're lazy like that.


----------



## leggo PE

We're gonna have a Blue Apron meal, assuming I get the box in the next hour or so. Otherwise, it's eating out since we haven't gone grocery shopping this week!


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> We're throwing some chicken thighs in the oven, coated with BBQ sauce.  Warming up some beans, and microwaveable Kraft mac n' cheese because we're lazy like that.


Isn't all kraft Mac N cheese microwaveable? I mean, I know how long to cook it and how much water to put in it so I don't have to drain js

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Isn't all kraft Mac N cheese microwaveable? I mean, I know how long to cook it and how much water to put in it so I don't have to drain js
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hate having to drain js.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Isn't all kraft Mac N cheese microwaveable? I mean, I know how long to cook it and how much water to put in it so I don't have to drain js
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is, but we get the extra lazy version that comes in a single-serving cup.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> We're gonna have a Blue Apron meal, assuming I get the box in the next hour or so. Otherwise, it's eating out since we haven't gone grocery shopping this week!


Ooo I haven't tried Blue Apron yet, is it worth it?


----------



## envirotex

txjennah said:


> Me too!  I felt so much shame! Where is the crying emoji?


There's no crying in the spam thread.


----------



## envirotex

There is actually a crying emoji though... :bawling:  

:wub:   @DVINNY


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Then how in the world do we get you banned?!?


You need to be creative!


----------



## Gixxer

P-E said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> top


Rib eye!!!!!!!!!!! And maybe veggies  :blink:


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


Bah humbug.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Bah humbug.


----------



## txjennah PE

REAL TALK SPAM - we just found out last night that our wedding venue has been cancelled four months out!  The venue is basically being sold out from under the business owner.  We do see some humor in the situation (we JUST ORDERED our save the dates Monday, for instance) but it's a little frustrating!


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys better hurry the hell up. you ain't ever gonna get results with only 4k posts in a 15k


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> REAL TALK SPAM - we just found out last night that our wedding venue has been cancelled four months out!  The venue is basically being sold out from under the business owner.  We do see some humor in the situation (we JUST ORDERED our save the dates Monday, for instance) but it's a little frustrating!


You should have sent venue a "save the date."


----------



## Voomie

I got an interview spam. My father in law had to pull some strings but I'll take it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> You should have sent venue a "save the date."


LMAO yeah.  And my car is not starting this morning.  All this bad luck better mean I pass the test next week!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> LMAO yeah.  And my car is not starting this morning.  All this bad luck better mean I pass the test next week!!


Gah!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting in airport spam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Ooo I haven't tried Blue Apron yet, is it worth it?


It's not bad. The meals they pick are decent. But often times, it's about the same amount if meal prep (if not more) than it would with just buying the same ingredients at the store. There's also A LOT of waste with all the packaging that is included with each meal shipment. Everything is wrapped, then double-wrapped, then put in a large box. And if there are perishables, those have even more packaging to preserve them. 

Definitely something cool to try out. The cost is probably a wash if you have a store savings program or use coupons.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> LMAO yeah.  And my car is not starting this morning.  All this bad luck better mean I pass the test next week!!


You taking a test next week?


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> You taking a test next week?


Oh no, I just phrased it weird. Just if we get results back next week, then hopefully all the bad luck this week means I've passed the PE. But probably not lol.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> Oh no, I just phrased it weird. Just if we get results back next week, then hopefully all the bad luck this week means I've passed the PE. But probably not lol.


Results are at least 3 weeks away. I'm sure your bad luck will run out by then.


----------



## Voomie

I am beginning to think recruiters who promise all these great leads are using the same job sites that I am using.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> I am beginning to think recruiters who promise all these great leads are using the same job sites that I am using.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Have you gone out and cold applied at actual firms? Maybe a more personal, face to face interaction would help get your foot in the door. Take a long weekend and go apply in person and have lunch with the wifey? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Lunch post.


I just finished breakfast. weirdo.


----------



## akwooly

coffee post


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Ooo I haven't tried Blue Apron yet, is it worth it?


I have been using it very off and on for 3.5 years now. It's definitely improved a lot in terms of meal choices and availability in that time!

I don't use it on a regular basis, but generally enjoy it when I do. I've never gotten anything I hated, and generally like the recipes I get (you choose 3 options out of 8). Their customer service is great (the worst thing that's ever happened was I got sent the wrong meal, and that's only happened once -- I got a $20 credit on what was a $60 box). Mainly when I'm using BA, it's because I need some new recipes, I see a recipe outside of my comfort zone I really want to try, or, like this week, I'm coming back from a vacation and I know I won't have time to grocery shop on the weekend.

Overall, I like it, but I don't use it all the time. We can do our own grocery shopping for slightly cheaper, usually.

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> REAL TALK SPAM - we just found out last night that our wedding venue has been cancelled four months out!  The venue is basically being sold out from under the business owner.  We do see some humor in the situation (we JUST ORDERED our save the dates Monday, for instance) but it's a little frustrating!


Ugh! That's so annoying! Any plan B's available?


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> Have you gone out and cold applied at actual firms? Maybe a more personal, face to face interaction would help get your foot in the door. Take a long weekend and go apply in person and have lunch with the wifey?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am starting to do that on weeks that I have less leads. Taking long weekends is getting harder to do because I'm backed up on work. I'll figure out a way though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

akwooly said:


> coffee post


Tea post.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

this coffee is weak


----------



## Voomie

Switch it up for some espresso then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Ugh! That's so annoying! Any plan B's available?


Thanks!  Yeah we're meeting up with our plan b tonight, fingers crossed! And we got our save the dates refunded. Minted.com has great customer service, if anyone wants to use them in the future!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I have been using it very off and on for 3.5 years now. It's definitely improved a lot in terms of meal choices and availability in that time!
> 
> I don't use it on a regular basis, but generally enjoy it when I do. I've never gotten anything I hated, and generally like the recipes I get (you choose 3 options out of 8). Their customer service is great (the worst thing that's ever happened was I got sent the wrong meal, and that's only happened once -- I got a $20 credit on what was a $60 box). Mainly when I'm using BA, it's because I need some new recipes, I see a recipe outside of my comfort zone I really want to try, or, like this week, I'm coming back from a vacation and I know I won't have time to grocery shop on the weekend.
> 
> Overall, I like it, but I don't use it all the time. We can do our own grocery shopping for slightly cheaper, usually.
> 
> Spam.






knight1fox3 said:


> It's not bad. The meals they pick are decent. But often times, it's about the same amount if meal prep (if not more) than it would with just buying the same ingredients at the store. There's also A LOT of waste with all the packaging that is included with each meal shipment. Everything is wrapped, then double-wrapped, then put in a large box. And if there are perishables, those have even more packaging to preserve them.
> 
> Definitely something cool to try out. The cost is probably a wash if you have a store savings program or use coupons.


Ah good to know, thanks!  We are getting pretty lazy with our meal prep haha.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal.


----------



## matt267 PE

15k is the goal. 

TOP


----------



## smrob

Day 33.  Spamming is not calming my nerves.


----------



## matt267 PE

smrob said:


> Day 33.  Spamming is not calming my nerves.


You need to spam more.


----------



## matt267 PE

more is better


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam more!


----------



## matt267 PE

@smrob, it also helps to recruit new spammers too.


----------



## Voomie

Spam for life!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I just finished breakfast. weirdo.


Your name is throwing me off.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Your name is throwing me off.


you're welcome


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I have been using it very off and on for 3.5 years now. It's definitely improved a lot in terms of meal choices and availability in that time!
> 
> I don't use it on a regular basis, but generally enjoy it when I do. I've never gotten anything I hated, and generally like the recipes I get (you choose 3 options out of 8). Their customer service is great (the worst thing that's ever happened was I got sent the wrong meal, and that's only happened once -- I got a $20 credit on what was a $60 box). Mainly when I'm using BA, it's because I need some new recipes, I see a recipe outside of my comfort zone I really want to try, or, like this week, I'm coming back from a vacation and I know I won't have time to grocery shop on the weekend.
> 
> Overall, I like it, but I don't use it all the time. We can do our own grocery shopping for slightly cheaper, usually.
> 
> Spam.





txjennah said:


> Ah good to know, thanks!  We are getting pretty lazy with our meal prep haha.


I'm actually more intrigued by our local grocery store now offering online ordering and they pack it all up and have it ready waiting for you when you roll up. Pop the hatch, they load it up, and off you go.


----------



## akwooly

hell ya, click list rules.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm actually more intrigued by our local grocery store now offering online ordering and they pack it all up and have it ready waiting for you when you roll up. Pop the hatch, they load it up, and off you go.


That sounds cool! I don't know if any stores around here have that. Then again, it's also tricky to transport anything that is not securely closed and leak-proof on a bike.


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh all the would-be spammers are missing out on the perfect opportunity to up that spam count and improve their chances of passing the exam. And improve the chances of results being released before 2018.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> That sounds cool! I don't know if any stores around here have that. Then again, it's also tricky to transport anything that is not securely closed and leak-proof on a bike.


Ours will even do delivery if it is $100 or more.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Ours will even do delivery if it is $100 or more.


Well that sounds like a whole haul of groceries! Not just a dinner.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Gosh all the would-be spammers are missing out on the perfect opportunity to up that spam count and improve their chances of passing the exam. And improve the chances of results being released before 2018.


they just don't care anymore.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> they just don't care anymore.


It's too bad. Spamming is good for the soul.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Well that sounds like a whole haul of groceries! Not just a dinner.


Yep that's the point. No need for multiple trips to the store then.


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm actually more intrigued by our local grocery store now offering online ordering and they pack it all up and have it ready waiting for you when you roll up. Pop the hatch, they load it up, and off you go.


We started doing that a month ago with ours and it is the BEST.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep that's the point. No need for multiple trips to the store then.


As soon as Trader Joe's gets delivery... But then again, do I trust someone to pick out my bananas for me? Probably not...


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> As soon as Trader Joe's gets delivery... But then again, do I trust someone to pick out my bananas for me? Probably not...


#overpriced

#notmuchbetterthanothers

#letthebananasgo


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> As soon as Trader Joe's gets delivery... But then again, do I trust someone to pick out my bananas for me? Probably not...


Last week we did the curbside pickup and the person picked out the wrong salmon for dinner.  I was sad.


----------



## knight1fox3

#firstworldproblems


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> #overpriced
> 
> #notmuchbetterthanothers
> 
> #letthebananasgo


Wait, you think TJ's is overpriced? It is by far the cheapest thing around here!

Also, no, I cannot let the bananas go. Both my fiancé and I legitimately eat a banana a day EVERY SINGLE DAY. It's the first thing to be consumed in the morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> As soon as Trader Joe's gets delivery... But then again, do I trust someone to pick out my bananas for me? Probably not...


Our store you can tell them I want 6 bananas, 3 ripe tomorrow and 3 ripe in 2 days, and they will pick them out accordingly.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Our store you can tell them I want 6 bananas, 3 ripe tomorrow and 3 ripe in 2 days, and they will pick them out accordingly.


Woahhhh fancy. I'd need two ripe today, two ripe tomorrow, two ripe two days from now, and if I'm getting crazy, two ripe three days from now. WHAT ABOUT AVOCADOS?!?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Woahhhh fancy. I'd need two ripe today, two ripe tomorrow, two ripe two days from now, and if I'm getting crazy, two ripe three days from now. WHAT ABOUT AVOCADOS?!?!


Avocados in the Midwest are a crapshoot no matter what.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Avocados in the Midwest are a crapshoot no matter what.


But I'm in CA.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> But I'm in CA.


I know, just saying I don't know how they do with avocados.  We still do the old fashioned go to the store and shop thing.  It is an opportunity to go somewhere with out the kids.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


If you have to ask... no.


----------



## Ble_PE

What's for dinner?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> What's for dinner?


Dunno.  Its date night for us.

And by us I mean hubs and self.  Not propositioning you Ble.


----------



## Ble_PE

vhab49 said:


> Dunno.  Its date night for us.
> 
> And by us I mean hubs and self.  Not propositioning you Ble.


And here I was thinking I might get lucky tonight...


----------



## envirotex

Butternut squash "noodles" with italian sausage, spinach and sage.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> And here I was thinking I might get lucky tonight...


Not on a Wednesday.


----------



## cmelton3

Wait so the more I post on here the better my odds of passing are? Why did I even waste my time studying if its this easy?


----------



## Ble_PE

vhab49 said:


> Not on a Wednesday.


Should have figured.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Should have figured.


Sorry.


----------



## Bonsai

Every time you quote this post increases your chances of passing by 0.5%.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who the heck schedules meetings at 4 pm?!?


----------



## cmelton3

Jerks. That's who.

Although I have used the "4 pm meeting with a client" excuse to go home early once or twice before.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who the heck schedules meetings at 4 pm?!?


The same people who schedule 12 hour inspections on December 28th.  Or on Memorial day.  Last week someone scheduled a meeting at noon, because everyone was available based on the calendar.


----------



## SacMe24

I was invited here by tj_PE...brand spanking new to this spam-thread...indoctrinate me !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@knight1fox3 Someone is trying to ruin y/our good name over on the Survey post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jvanoye said:


> I was invited here by tj_PE...brand spanking new to this spam-thread...indoctrinate me !


POST MORE SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49 said:


> SPAM! SPAM SPAM!


Ha ha... I get it... I've seen the comments from others here.... lemme think of something


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Butternut squash "noodles" with italian sausage, spinach and sage.


That sounds tasty.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1

jvanoye said:


> I was invited here by tj_PE...brand spanking new to this spam-thread...indoctrinate me !


have ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of the fun!

protip: @leggo PE really likes creepy gifs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Wait, you think TJ's is overpriced? It is by far the cheapest thing around here!
> 
> Also, no, I cannot let the bananas go. Both my fiancé and I legitimately eat a banana a day EVERY SINGLE DAY. It's the first thing to be consumed in the morning!


lol



Ble_PE said:


> And here I was thinking I might get lucky tonight...


You say that every night! :lmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dancing spam gives me a headache.


----------



## leggo PE

I like this one:



vhab49 said:


>


And this one:



vhab49 said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I like this one:
> 
> And this one:


The  jello one I really like.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> @knight1fox3 Someone is trying to ruin y/our good name over on the Survey post.


I'll handle this. Might actually have to dust off the real ban hammer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll handle this. Might actually have to dust off the real ban hammer.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Post.


I believe it is actually a pole.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think I'm mixing my posts.  Oh well.  SPAMONI!


----------



## smrob

Yep, isn't that back in the Oct 2017 discussion?


----------



## smrob

Almost quittin' time spam


----------



## smrob

Only 1 more day...or 40...who even knows.


----------



## smrob

And when do I get my editing privileges?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Yep, isn't that back in the Oct 2017 discussion?


Or somewhere.  Luckily, this is SPAM, and anything goes.


----------



## Ble_PE

vhab49 said:


> I believe it is actually a pole.


These are the poles I like:  :dance:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Only 1 more day...or 40...who even knows.


The guy (or gal) who clicks on the button that makes everything go live.  I bet they have had them done for 3 weeks and are just watching us squirm.


----------



## User1

smrob said:


> And when do I get my editing privileges?!


:dunno:


----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> The guy (or gal) who clicks on the button that makes everything go live.  I bet they have had them done for 3 weeks and are just watching us squirm.


No doubt.  They've been laughing at our speculation over in the Oct 2017 thread.


----------



## smrob

It's almost 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## knight1fox3

smrob said:


> And when do I get my editing privileges?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## smrob

Bah humbug!


----------



## txjennah PE

On the train spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

19 minutes spam!


----------



## Voomie

Job searching spam 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie scared away all the spammers.


----------



## smrob

After a month I finally cleaned up my study area in the dining room. Hope I never have to do that again.  :wacko:


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> Voomie scared away all the spammers.


It's part of my charm!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> It's part of my charm!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Uhuh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

smrob said:


> After a month I finally cleaned up my study area in the dining room. Hope I never have to do that again.  :wacko:


I still have all my books in the giant suitcase out in the garage. I wasn't dragging that shit back upstairs.


----------



## P-E

working again tonight.


----------



## P-E

Need a beer


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

New dress shirt spam. Hopefully I found all the pins.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Don't forget the one in the crotch. 

Top


----------



## Voomie

P-E said:


> Don't forget the one in the crotch.
> Top


There is any... hey wait a second! #kingsmalldong

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

"Good morning, why is it not Friday yet?" spam.


----------



## utilityeng

smrob said:


> After a month I finally cleaned up my study area in the dining room. Hope I never have to do that again.  :wacko:


Mine sat on the dining room table until a few days ago. I am not confident I passed - so I figured I'll just leave it all out.

They've since been banished to the closet - per management (wife).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine all got returned to their owners the Monday and Tuesday following the test.  The binders that are strictly study material are still in the basement, mainly because I don't know what to do with them right now.


----------



## SteelR

Dat's alotta posts ya


----------



## P-E

Post post post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Toasty O's


----------



## Voomie

I am making progress on my pain in the butt project. The DOT is on my side. Now I have to convince the city guy who is holding everything up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am not making progress on my project.  I need results, so I can cry or celebrate (or both) and get on with life.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I need results, so I can cry or celebrate (or both) and get on with life.


I felt the same way. Then my life became spam. I've never looked back.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> I am not making progress on my project.  I need results, so I can cry or celebrate (or both) and get on with life.


When I got my email notification, I knew there was going to tears and cursing either way. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Nothing but meetings all morning!


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Mine all got returned to their owners the Monday and Tuesday following the test.  The binders that are strictly study material are still in the basement, mainly because I don't know what to do with them right now.


My friend borrowed my stuff. It's in a bag in my garage. Next?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

SteelR said:


> Dat's alotta posts ya


More pls

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

meeting spam.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Nothing but meetings all morning!


Death by meetings! Almost as bad as death by PowerPoint.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Breakfast time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

Health insurance meeting SPAM....it's all BS anyway. :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

@fujichan, welcome to the spam thread. Use your time wisely in your BS meeting. You should be able to triple you post count.


----------



## fujichan

Well thank you Sir...I plan to.


----------



## matt267 PE

remember, rules have been suspended....


----------



## User1

E

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so sorry for 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And the 5 of 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

3m is the only 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6 is a 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

7th grade is not 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

An hour or so ish and 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

8

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

9

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

B

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

T

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

Health Insurance sucks - whoever thought this was a good idea?


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

I mean, don't get me wrong. I'm glad for it sometimes.....just not most of the time


----------



## User1

Your way to the next level 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then I can find a way for you to be able to have 3 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

888888

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Is

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

AND why are insurance sales people so enthusiastic - surely you know your job sucks?


----------



## User1

And 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

fujichan said:


> AND why are insurance sales people so enthusiastic - surely you know your job sucks?


of course, they don't have to take the PE to prove they are worthy of the career choice  V:


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

fujichan said:


> of course, they don't have to take the PE to prove they are worthy of the career choice  V:


Just convince people they need what you have. Easy peasy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> Using the handy tool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Your spam game is on fleek this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Your spam game is on fleek this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And it was just generated by using the auto suggestions lol! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Using the handy tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Well that just got interesting lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

:dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And I have been trying to clean mine up 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

tj_PE said:


> And I have been trying to clean mine up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm humbled by your spammingness! Such eloquence...


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

fujichan said:


> I'm humbled by your spammingness! Such eloquence...


Why thank you. I use the grace of text prediction lol! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not sure how

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then we can do it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm sorry for the late notice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I was wondering if you would like to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Idk I'm tired now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bye

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> Bye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bye Felicia! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Someone come to seattle and see passion pit with me pls? My go to concert buddies are not available 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cb2 has 30% off bar carts and accessories. I prob don't need more glasses. But I prob do. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> Cb2 has 30% off bar carts and accessories. I prob don't need more glasses. But I prob do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You definitely do.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> AND why are insurance sales people so enthusiastic - surely you know your job sucks?


Because they make money off of you.  In theory.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Someone come to seattle and see passion pit with me pls? My go to concert buddies are not available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is this another trick to get us to clean your apartment?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Is this another trick to get us to clean your apartment?


Maybe! Except my house is really clean right now! I'm having people over for dinner tonight like a real adult 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Might only need to drink my whiskey with hats

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just poured hot coffee down my shirt.  Now I have boob burn.  Ouch.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I just poured hot coffee down my shirt.  Now I have boob burn.  Ouch.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


>


Nice.


----------



## csb

DYNAMITE


----------



## csb

NITRO


----------



## txjennah PE

The "I regret logging into NCEES because now it's making me antsy for results" spam.


----------



## Bonsai

txjennah said:


> The "I regret logging into NCEES because now it's making me antsy for results" spam.


ditto


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oohh, I like a nitro.


----------



## txjennah PE

Bonsai said:


> ditto


Like I hadn't logged into it at ALL since before the exam...then I saw that thread...grrrr.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bonsai said:


> ditto


and again.  Sigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Like I hadn't logged into it at ALL since before the exam...then I saw that thread...grrrr.


I had logged in a couple of times to check other things, but this week (DAY) has been bad.  Going to be a LOOOOOONG week I think.


----------



## knight1fox3

utilityeng said:


> Mine sat on the dining room table until a few days ago. I am not confident I passed - so I figured I'll just leave it all out.


I did the same thing. I didn't want to disrupt the space-time continuum while waiting for exam results.



Ble_PE said:


> Nothing but meetings all morning!


So you'll have time to spam then?



tj_PE said:


> Maybe! Except my house is really clean right now! I'm having people over for dinner tonight like a real adult


With your new adult silverware? :dunno:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> With your new adult silverware? :dunno:


no, that doesn't arrive til tomorrow LOL


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> I had logged in a couple of times to check other things, but this week (DAY) has been bad.  Going to be a LOOOOOONG week I think.


I agree.  I think it's gonna be at least until next Thursday. I remember with the April cycle, results were already coming in mid-morning.  So if they were released today, we'd know it.  Siiiiiigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I agree.  I think it's gonna be at least until next Thursday. I remember with the April cycle, results were already coming in mid-morning.  So if they were released today, we'd know it.  Siiiiiigh.


Yep.  I'll still  probably check several times.


----------



## Voomie

txjennah said:


> I agree.  I think it's gonna be at least until January. I remember with the April cycle, results were already coming in mid-morning.  So if they were released today, we'd know it.  Siiiiiigh.


Fixt it for you.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

Voomie said:


> Fixt it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ahahaha.


----------



## Ble_PE

lunch post


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin', looking for @Baconator, though honestly there must be many more posts before he should show up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM YOU!


----------



## User1

4391

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4392

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4394

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4396

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lol I can't count

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4396

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4397

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4398

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4399

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4400

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Whoomp, there it is.


----------



## leggo PE

My fiancé and I now have our very own robot.


----------



## leggo PE

A google home mini!


----------



## leggo PE

It's our first robot.


----------



## leggo PE

We are getting used to it, and it is getting used to us.


----------



## User1

I have two echos. I wonder if I can set them to talk to each other

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Unfortunately, we don't have many other smart devices (besides our phones) to connect to it. Our TV is very old, our speakers are very old, and we have nothing else.


----------



## leggo PE

Our cable box does nothing but turn on.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I have two echos. I wonder if I can set them to talk to each other
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Try it! Say, Alexa, meet Alexa.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## leggo PE

Bam.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> My fiancé and I now have our very own robot.


What did you name it?









tj_PE said:


> I have two echos. I wonder if I can set them to talk to each other


Yes you can. Should be able to link/name them using the Alexa app. And by doing that, as mentioned in previous threads, you can set them to play music in certain areas of your home or all at the same time. :thumbs:  And have you started using the grocery list feature yet? "Alexa, add booze to my shopping list". BOOM!



leggo PE said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have many other smart devices (besides our phones) to connect to it. Our TV is very old, our speakers are very old, and we have nothing else.




I was an early adopter of Nest products. It's nice (albeit lazy) to tell Alexa to turn the thermostat down to 65.   Samsung Smart TV, "Alexa, turn living room TV on, channel 55". :thumbs:


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> My fiancé and I now have our very own robot.


I want a robot!

Are you knee-deep in wedding planning?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What did you name it?
> 
> I was an early adopter of Nest products. It's nice (albeit lazy) to tell Alexa to turn the thermostat down to 65.   Samsung Smart TV, "Alexa, turn living room TV on, channel 55". :thumbs:


I don't think we tried to change its name. We asked it what its name was, and it said "Google Assistant". We were able to change what it called each of us.

We don't have a thermostat.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Are you knee-deep in wedding planning?


Nope! Haven't planned a single thing! It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## leggo PE

Apparently the robot that got citizenship in Saudi Arabia said she might like to have baby robots in the future. You know, a robot family.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> We don't have a thermostat.


So no way to control your living space HVAC? :blink:


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Apparently the robot that got citizenship in Saudi Arabia said she might like to have baby robots in the future. You know, a robot family.


#skynet


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So no way to control your living space HVAC? :blink:


We have little wall heaters that we barely use, and two plug in tower fans.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> We have little wall heaters that we barely use, and two plug in tower fans.


#westcoastlife


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes you can. Should be able to link/name them using the Alexa app. And by doing that, as mentioned in previous threads, you can set them to play music in certain areas of your home or all at the same time. :thumbs:  And have you started using the grocery list feature yet? "Alexa, add booze to my shopping list". BOOM!


Had stupid shipping holdups so instead of getting them Sunday and having all day monday to play with them, I got them at 8:30 monday night, so I'll be setting up all of the things this weekend, instead. The struggle was so real. I legit watched the delivery driver's location from 7:30 to 8:30. he did not use an efficient delivery route. Also, he has the same car as me. I highly considered standing at the door waiting for him, and letting him know I'd been tracking him for the last hour. 

even at 8:20, amazon still said arriving by 8pm. haha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tiny Robots...  we have 4.  Plus 2 light bulbs and 2 outlets.  I could make my phone turn on my Christmas tree lights RIGHT NOW if I wanted to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Had stupid shipping holdups so instead of getting them Sunday and having all day monday to play with them, I got them at 8:30 monday night, so I'll be setting up all of the things this weekend, instead. The struggle was so real. I legit watched the delivery driver's location from 7:30 to 8:30. he did not use an efficient delivery route. Also, he has the same car as me. I highly considered standing at the door waiting for him, and letting him know I'd been tracking him for the last hour.
> 
> even at 8:20, amazon still said arriving by 8pm. haha.


I had something shipped to my mom once, upgraded it to 1 day and it still took 2 days.  From 20 miles away (or less).  Ridiculous Amazon!  RIDCULOUS!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope! Haven't planned a single thing! It's a wonderful feeling.


Nice. I'm at the point where I realize we should have eloped. Too late ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## fujichan

there is a HILARIOUS south park episode related to alexa and google.....ALEXA SILENCE! 

not that I watch that sort of thing.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I had something shipped to my mom once, upgraded it to 1 day and it still took 2 days.  From 20 miles away (or less).  Ridiculous Amazon!  RIDCULOUS!


Yeah, their issue was an "address issue" except I get shipments all the time from them with no issue? :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm still trying to figure out how to get Alexa to turn on my wife. Any Alexa-controlled sex toys out there?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to get Alexa to turn on my wife. Any Alexa-controlled sex toys out there?


I bet if you did a  search.... 

I mean , you could get something that plugs in, plus a smart outlet?


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Nice. I'm at the point where I realize we should have eloped. Too late ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Haha! Yeah, I get that appeal.

Have you met with your plan B venue? I forget if the meeting was yesterday or another day this week.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Haha! Yeah, I get that appeal.
> 
> Have you met with your plan B venue? I forget if the meeting was yesterday or another day this week.


We did!  We were underwhelmed this time around.  We would have to change our date, and one of my bridesmaids wouldn't be able to make it to the new date. So back to venue hunting we go


----------



## fujichan

eating my lunch spam....thankful the soup didn't explode in the microwave this time.


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

T

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

H

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

H

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

G

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

4444!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> We did!  We were underwhelmed this time around.  We would have to change our date, and one of my bridesmaids wouldn't be able to make it to the new date. So back to venue hunting we go


Oof, good luck! I'm sure you'll find something!


----------



## fujichan

4446.....I'm about as optimistic of 15k as I am about my results.


----------



## leggo PE

The only thing to do is spam.


----------



## fujichan

leggo PE said:


> The only thing to do is spam.


or siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing.....jingle bells, jingle bells


----------



## matt267 PE

fujichan said:


> 4446.....I'm about as optimistic of 15k as I am about my results.


yeah, things aren't looking good....


----------



## fujichan

fujichan said:


> or siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing.....jingle bells, jingle bells


Jingle Bells, fujichan smells, she's loosing her f-ing mind, oh what fun it is to ride on this magic carpet....glide, slide, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Oof, good luck! I'm sure you'll find something!


Thank you!


----------



## fujichan

matt267 PE said:


> yeah, things aren't looking good....


for the 15k, my results or my sanity? Thinking we should just lump those all into one box. Yeah.


----------



## fujichan

txjennah said:


> Thank you!


I think we should skip all this results madness and focus on helping txjennah find a new wedding venue - or just take down the new owners. You know power in numbers and all that  :17:


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## txjennah PE

fujichan said:


> I think we should skip all this results madness and focus on helping txjennah find a new wedding venue - or just take down the new owners. You know power in numbers and all that  :17:


Ahahah that would be awesome!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for the weekend!


Me too! And pizza for lunch today!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> Me too! And pizza for lunch today!


Now I want pizza.


----------



## fujichan

txjennah said:


> Ahahah that would be awesome!









I've got it - CASA BONITA. Bring everyone to Denver and partake in the glory of this fine dining establishment. Perfect for a wedding celebration... ok, maybe not. It's horrible, forget it......moving on.


----------



## Ble_PE

fujichan said:


> I've got it - CASA BONITA. Bring everyone to Denver and partake in the glory of this fine dining establishment. Perfect for a wedding celebration... ok, maybe not. It's horrible, forget it......moving on.


@Road Guy could join you!


----------



## txjennah PE

fujichan said:


> I've got it - CASA BONITA. Bring everyone to Denver and partake in the glory of this fine dining establishment. Perfect for a wedding celebration... ok, maybe not. It's horrible, forget it......moving on.


Lol has South Park referenced this restaurant before? Man, I love Denver. I would leave Texas in a heartbeat if we could move there.


----------



## csb

I PASSED!


----------



## matt267 PE

fujichan said:


> for the 15k, my results or my sanity?


yes


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> I PASSED!


Your pregnancy test?


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> I PASSED!


I bet you feel better now.


----------



## Voomie

csb said:


> I PASSED!


Gas?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

csb said:


> I PASSED!


a kidney stone?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to get Alexa to turn on my wife. Any Alexa-controlled sex toys out there?


You should Google this. At work of course...



Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for the weekend *beer*!


FIFY.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers, bacon, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

WorkWork


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

35k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work


----------



## NJmike PE

nj out


----------



## User1

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: I :multiplespotting: JUST :multiplespotting: CAUSED :multiplespotting: MY :multiplespotting: FIRST :multiplespotting: THREAD :multiplespotting: LOCKDOWN  :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

do not misread as dreadlockdown. that could be a cool reggae band name tho. like blackhawk down 

i'm cool, promise.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: I :multiplespotting: JUST :multiplespotting: CAUSED :multiplespotting: MY :multiplespotting: FIRST :multiplespotting: THREAD :multiplespotting: LOCKDOWN  :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> 
> do not misread as dreadlockdown. that could be a cool reggae band name tho. like blackhawk down
> 
> i'm cool, promise.


If I had a paid account and could like this comment, I would.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bolts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bolts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

columns


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

window in my braced frame.  sorry folks, move it on out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beams


----------



## leggo PE

Columns.


----------



## leggo PE

Spams.


----------



## User1

premanufactureddesigntrussesthatarentdesignedforthespecifieddeadloadspam


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE ARRRGGHH makeup thread on lockdown but I was gonna add my support for getting a bag full of samples.


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention] ARRRGGHH makeup thread on lockdown but I was gonna add my support for getting a bag full of samples.


It's back open! Go go go! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: I :multiplespotting: JUST :multiplespotting: CAUSED :multiplespotting: MY :multiplespotting: FIRST :multiplespotting: THREAD :multiplespotting: LOCKDOWN  :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> 
> do not misread as dreadlockdown. that could be a cool reggae band name tho. like blackhawk down
> 
> i'm cool, promise.


hahahaha!!!!


----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> premanufactureddesigntrussesthatarentdesignedforthespecifieddeadloadspam


ARRGH!!!!


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> ARRGH!!!!


It's OK we got it sorted. He's gonna fix it and I'm not gonna make him resubmit. We friends now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


>


At least you tried.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


Don't tell that to a snowflake. They'll melt.


----------



## User1




----------



## knight1fox3

First rule of Spam Club...


----------



## fujichan

txjennah said:


> Lol has South Park referenced this restaurant before? Man, I love Denver. I would leave Texas in a heartbeat if we could move there.


Yes! Caseehhh Bonitehhhh....(this is a very poor attempt at a Cartman voice)


----------



## fujichan

Suppaaaahhelevaaaaation....fml


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Suppaaaahhelevaaaaation....fml


DUST COLLECTOR FTW!


----------



## csb

csb said:


> I PASSED!


in 2008!


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> First rule of Spam Club...


There are no rules?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fujichan

"Alexa....define subservient"


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## CTOD

tj_PE said:


> premanufactureddesigntrussesthatarentdesignedforthespecifieddeadloadspam


ugh those are the worst spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Getting close to quittin' time!


Not here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not here.


----------



## CTOD

did we name seals that seal after the animal named seal or was it just coincidence that both seals seal things?

-side note, don't use a living seal to seal things, that would be mean. Use a static or dynamic one instead.


----------



## CTOD

I like to tell my seal suppliers that I want to seal the deal... it works every time....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## CTOD

you are one post away from 4000, hurry!

That should cheer you up!



vhab49 said:


> Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> Salary adjustment meetings today.  Get to find out how much of a raise I don't get for not passing the PE this spring.


aww you blew by it like a meaningless integer....


----------



## CTOD

....



CTOD said:


> aww you blew by it like a meaningless integer....


hey people, numbers mean things.


----------



## User1

if every view of this thread was tied to a response we'd be over 17k right now. just saying. stop lurking!!!!


----------



## User1

..join us


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> if every view of this thread was tied to a response we'd be over 17k right now. just saying. stop lurking!!!!


Some of it is me lurking.  In another window.



CTOD said:


> aww you blew by it like a meaningless integer....


Sorry, I didn't mean to hurt 4k's feelings.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Annnd.. salary adjustment was as dismal as expected.  Maybe next year.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Annnd.. salary adjustment was as dismal as expected.  Maybe next year.


You would have had to wait until NOW to get your raise from the PE, if you'd passed in May?


----------



## leggo PE

I got my raise (albeit it was less than I was expecting) immediately after getting my results. I am expecting another raise at the end of this year as well.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> You would have had to wait until NOW to get your raise from the PE, if you'd passed in May?


Would have gotten a bonus in May, and a raise in January.  Now I'll have to wait until January 2019.  Vomit.


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> Would have gotten a bonus in May, and a raise in January.  Now I'll have to wait until January 2019.  Vomit.


Darn that's frustrating. For me, I will receive no reward or any recognition whatsoever from my company if I pass the machine design. So at least if you pass you get rewarded, albeit untimely.


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> Darn that's frustrating. For me, I will receive no reward or any recognition whatsoever from my company if I pass the machine design. So at least if you pass you get rewarded, albeit untimely.


Same. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTOD

tj_PE said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What were reasons for taking it?

I figured it'd be best to get it out of the way in case I ever needed it down the road, and maybe someday I'll start my own consulting firm.


----------



## leggo PE

Why the heck don't companies give people raises for things that ultimately do the company good?


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> What were reasons for taking it?
> I figured it'd be best to get it out of the way in case I ever needed it down the road, and maybe someday I'll start my own consulting firm.


Because I need it to sit for the SE in the state of WA. So like taking the FE really

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Why the heck don't companies give people raises for things that ultimately do the company good?


Because that would suggest companies willingly paid what their employees were actually worth? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Annnd.. salary adjustment was as dismal as expected.  Maybe next year.


Was it straight nothing or a small percentage as a merit increase? If so, what was the % if you don't mind my asking?



leggo PE said:


> I got my raise (albeit it was less than I was expecting) immediately after getting my results. I am expecting another raise at the end of this year as well.





vhab49 said:


> Would have gotten a bonus in May, and a raise in January.  Now I'll have to wait until January 2019.  Vomit.





CTOD said:


> Darn that's frustrating. For me, I will receive no reward or any recognition whatsoever from my company if I pass the machine design. So at least if you pass you get rewarded, albeit untimely.





tj_PE said:


> Same.


Engineers shouldn't automatically assume they deserve a raise for obtaining a PE license. Especially if it does not provide any extra value to the company. 

I worked for a company like that when I first got my PE. And I had to schedule a panel meeting and demonstrate why I felt a raise was deserved and what kind of additional responsibilities I would be taking on to warrant my request. In the end, I was able to negotiate a 10% raise. A couple years later I ended up leaving that company for consulting and a nice 20% bump.

In my opinion, you are only what you think you are worth to an employer. One cannot assume your employer will assume that you are automatically worth more. An employer will typically try to pay as little as possible for an employee. Especially if they can easily replace you. But if you demonstrate extreme value and an irreplaceable skill set, then you have bargaining power.

:2cents:


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Why the heck don't companies give people raises for things that ultimately do the company good?


How does having a PE _automatically_ do good for a company?


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Because that would suggest companies willingly paid what their employees were actually worth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is very locale dependent.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How does having a PE _automatically_ do good for a company?


I guess the company I work for values me taking the necessary step to be able to sign drawings and head projects for them.


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, this is like the most serious topic in the spam thread yet!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> This is very locale dependent.


You said it with more eloquence than me. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Was it straight nothing or a small percentage as a merit increase? If so, what was the % if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Engineers shouldn't automatically assume they deserve a raise for obtaining a PE license. Especially if it does not provide any extra value to the company.
> 
> I worked for a company like that when I first got my PE. And I had to schedule a panel meeting and demonstrate why I felt a raise was deserved and what kind of additional responsibilities I would be taking on to warrant my request. In the end, I was able to negotiate a 10% raise. A couple years later I ended up leaving that company for consulting and a nice 20% bump.
> 
> In my opinion, you are only what you think you are worth to an employer. One cannot assume your employer will assume that you are automatically worth more. An employer will typically try to pay as little as possible for an employee. Especially if they can easily replace you. But if you demonstrate extreme value and an irreplaceable skill set, then you have bargaining power.
> 
> :2cents:


Uhm, it was about 3%?    Smallest  COL increase in the 5 years I've been here.  I would think that in a civil field, where licensed professionals seal drawings regularly it would be more of a incentive to keep your newly minted Engineers at your company more than anything.  My issue is that I'm stuck at the level I am at until I get my PE.  And that burns.  Especially since I'm not in my 20's anymore, and I don't have 40 years of career left.  Partly my issue for later in life career change, but also have several years of experience in a related field.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471


Thanks, needed that!  Hey birdie!


----------



## User1

I didn't expect a raise fwiw lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I guess the company I work for values me taking the necessary step to be able to sign drawings and head projects for them.


In that regard, I can definitely see that. And for that reason, said employer should have something built into their compensation policy accordingly. Which it sounds like they did in your case. In the consulting world, for just about any discipline, a PE is to be expected if one want to achieve any type of senior level. And be able to manage their own projects/clients. But for industries like automotive, manufacturing, food &amp; beverage, etc., getting a PE may in fact have very little value-add for an employer.

However, that's not to discredit the value of a PE. I believe this really adds to an engineer's portfolio and certainly makes them more marketable for future opportunities.



leggo PE said:


> Gosh, this is like the most serious topic in the spam thread yet!


Haha, just happens to be one that I'm passionate about. There's an entire thread pertaining to acquiring a PE license vs. compensation levels. And from what I've posted here, you can probably guess that I chimed in quite a bit with my industry experiences.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Haha, just happens to be one that I'm passionate about. There's an entire thread pertaining to acquiring a PE license vs. compensation levels. And from what I've posted here, you can probably guess that I chimed in quite a bit with my industry experiences.


Yep! I'm familiar with that thread. But now, back to spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Was it straight nothing or a small percentage as a merit increase? If so, what was the % if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Engineers shouldn't automatically assume they deserve a raise for obtaining a PE license. Especially if it does not provide any extra value to the company.
> 
> I worked for a company like that when I first got my PE. And I had to schedule a panel meeting and demonstrate why I felt a raise was deserved and what kind of additional responsibilities I would be taking on to warrant my request. In the end, I was able to negotiate a 10% raise. A couple years later I ended up leaving that company for consulting and a nice 20% bump.
> 
> In my opinion, you are only what you think you are worth to an employer. One cannot assume your employer will assume that you are automatically worth more. An employer will typically try to pay as little as possible for an employee. Especially if they can easily replace you. But if you demonstrate extreme value and an irreplaceable skill set, then you have bargaining power.
> 
> :2cents:


If they don't plan to reward you then they should not expect you to obtain it then.  It is an expectation that engineers be on a licensure track, so I think it should be an expectation that once said achievement is unlocked there should be SOME kind of incentive.


----------



## Wade_TX

Y'all get paid?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1 spams and I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

0 spams. I go home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OK, one more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OK, 2 more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OK,  more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I can go.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Uhm, it was about 3%?    Smallest  COL increase in the 5 years I've been here.  I would think that in a civil field, where licensed professionals seal drawings regularly it would be more of a incentive to keep your newly minted Engineers at your company more than anything.  My issue is that I'm stuck at the level I am at until I get my PE.  And that burns.  Especially since I'm not in my 20's anymore, and I don't have 40 years of career left.  Partly my issue for later in life career change, but also have several years of experience in a related field.


That's generally the industry standard merit increase in just about every engineering field.



vhab49 said:


> My issue is that I'm stuck at the level I am at until I get my PE.  And that burns.  Especially since I'm not in my 20's anymore, and I don't have 40 years of career left.  Partly my issue for later in life career change, but also have several years of experience in a related field.


And there's nothing stopping you from looking for employment elsewhere. You're never going to get that big pay day with merit/annual raises. Based the research I did back when I was job searching, a number of recruiters and talent acquisition companies indicated that you're going to get your biggest salary bumps by changing employers every 5-6 years. Now that can be difficult if living in a remote or lightly populated area. It can also be difficult if you really like what you do for a certain employer. In the last 12 years, I've changed jobs 3 times and have been able to secure a cumulative 50% increase from my out-of-school starting salary. If I were to do the same with merit increases (say at the nat'l avg of 3%), it would take 16 or more years assuming the same employer.



vhab49 said:


> If they don't plan to reward you then they should not expect you to obtain it then.  It is an expectation that engineers be on a licensure track, so I think it should be an expectation that once said achievement is unlocked there should be SOME kind of incentive.


Agreed (from my statement above). But to say it is an expectation of all engineers is simply incorrect. I have plenty of engineering colleagues across a good number of disciplines who do very well with their respective employer and they have no need for licensure. As mentioned, only if there is some measurable added value for an employer, should there be some type of incentive. Otherwise the desire is simply not there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's generally the industry standard merit increase in just about every engineering field.  *Agreed.*
> 
> And there's nothing stopping you from looking for employment elsewhere. You're never going to get that big pay day with merit/annual raises. Based the research I did back when I was job searching, a number of recruiters and talent acquisition companies indicated that you're going to get your biggest salary bumps by changing employers every 5-6 years. Now that can be difficult if living in a remote or lightly populated area. It can also be difficult if you really like what you do for a certain employer. In the last 12 years, I've changed jobs 3 times and have been able to secure a cumulative 50% increase from my out-of-school starting salary. If I were to do the same with merit increases (say at the nat'l avg of 3%), it would take 16 or more years assuming the same employer.*  At 5 years I am sitting at around the same, a bit less because it gets a bit fuzzy with internship rolled in... from internship to fulltime I got a 20% raise, and one year I got an 11% raise.  All at the same job. I think that is why the 3% burns a little.*


I'm just grumpy today.  And that did not help.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> I'm just grumpy today.  And that did not help.


I can relate to having grumpy days. Sorry if I added to it. As mentioned above, this just happens to be a topic I'm quite passionate about. 

I can appreciate the level of sting given your 20 and 11% bumps from previous years. But as I probably don't have to tell you, consider yourself lucky with those, they come few and far between. And I can tell you once you get to the 6-figure level, you're unlikely to really ever see anything more than 5% on a good year. Unless transitioning to some type of executive level.

Ok, I'll shut up now. Hope you have a less grumpy evening. :thumbs:


----------



## akwooly

man this is heavy


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> man this is heavy


Is there something wrong with the earth's gravitational pull?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## CTOD

knight1fox3 said:


> Was it straight nothing or a small percentage as a merit increase? If so, what was the % if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Engineers shouldn't automatically assume they deserve a raise for obtaining a PE license. Especially if it does not provide any extra value to the company.
> 
> I worked for a company like that when I first got my PE. And I had to schedule a panel meeting and demonstrate why I felt a raise was deserved and what kind of additional responsibilities I would be taking on to warrant my request. In the end, I was able to negotiate a 10% raise. A couple years later I ended up leaving that company for consulting and a nice 20% bump.
> 
> In my opinion, you are only what you think you are worth to an employer. One cannot assume your employer will assume that you are automatically worth more. An employer will typically try to pay as little as possible for an employee. Especially if they can easily replace you. But if you demonstrate extreme value and an irreplaceable skill set, then you have bargaining power.
> 
> :2cents:


I never assumed I would get a raise for getting my PE, I knew that wan't on the table the day I decided to take it. I was simply stating that it's nice that the possibility is there for those in a field where a PE directly benefits the company. I agree with you.

More bird gifs please.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## txjennah PE

11% raise?!!!! Can I work for whatever company you all do?


----------



## txjennah PE

Waiting for my ride spam


----------



## User1

Bypassing traffic in the hov lane

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A statement that jinxed us into stopping for traffic in the hov lane

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A statement that encouraged us to keep a movin

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I can relate to having grumpy days. Sorry if I added to it. As mentioned above, this just happens to be a topic I'm quite passionate about.
> 
> I can appreciate the level of sting given your 20 and 11% bumps from previous years. But as I probably don't have to tell you, consider yourself lucky with those, they come few and far between. And I can tell you once you get to the 6-figure level, you're unlikely to really ever see anything more than 5% on a good year. Unless transitioning to some type of executive level.
> 
> Ok, I'll shut up now. Hope you have a less grumpy evening. :thumbs:


You weren't what didn't help.  Crap standard raise was.  I like sparring with you.  My comment was poorly worded.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> You weren't what didn't help.  Crap standard raise was.  I like sparring with you.  My comment was poorly worded.


Be careful. Spar too hard and spam might be shut down.
SHUT IT DOWNNNNNNNNA

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Be careful. Spar too hard and spam might be shut down.
> SHUT IT DOWNNNNNNNNA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well then maybe I would get some work done this week.


----------



## User1

Tomorrow is going to be a really long day for me. Ugh.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> You weren't what didn't help.  Crap standard raise was.  I like sparring with you.  My comment was poorly worded.


Well in that case...


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a really long day for me. Ugh.


Lies...


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Lies...


Are you challenging me? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Are you challenging me?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


>


Glad there was a translation. Brain is done for today. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Haha.  Far less grumpy now that I'm home.


----------



## Gixxer

Is it beer thirty yet? :dunno:


----------



## Gixxer

So how do you "Like" a post?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gixxer said:


> Is it beer thirty yet? :dunno:


Well past


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> 11% raise?!!!! Can I work for whatever company you all do?


Gotta live in Iowa.  And that was reaaaaaaaly atypical


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gixxer said:


> So how do you "Like" a post?


If you havr enough posts or have paid to support eb, you get they privilege.


----------



## Gixxer

vhab49 said:


> Well past


Oh good!!!! Going for round 2!!!!


----------



## Gixxer

vhab49 said:


> If you havr enough posts or have paid to support eb, you get they privilege.


Thanks for helping a noob!


----------



## envirotex

Gixxer said:


> Thanks for helping a noob!


keep going...


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> Well then maybe I would get some work done this week.


My boss walked by my computer and did a double take two different times while I was looking at a hopping bird with cartoon arms.... I may have e a problem.


----------



## CTOD

Psst... Spam... Spread the word.


----------



## Gixxer

not so yum!!! SPAM!


----------



## CTOD




----------



## Gixxer

CTOD said:


> View attachment 10388


That is awesome!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamalama


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Llama


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Llama is a funny word


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> Llama is a funny word


Ha. Yeah....


----------



## Gixxer

vhab49 said:


> Llama is a funny word


Wasn't Slappa Llama in circuits? .... oh wait... that was Slappa Kappa!


----------



## CTOD

Gixxer said:


> That is awesome!


Right?


----------



## CTOD

Must


----------



## CTOD

Keep


----------



## CTOD

Spam


----------



## CTOD

Going


----------



## CTOD

So. . . My wife got me a balloon that says, it was fun, now you're done, congrats. It was home waiting for me when I walked in the front door.


----------



## CTOD

It's still floating


----------



## CTOD

I figured I'd make it a thing


----------



## CTOD

If it's still floating by the time the results are in...


----------



## CTOD

I pass


----------



## CTOD

If it sinks to the ground before the results are in...


----------



## CTOD

It's 50/50 lol.


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> It's 50/50 lol.


Lol at least it's not 100% fail

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I hosted dinner and it was delicious and then I did all of the dishes! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTOD

tj_PE said:


> I hosted dinner and it was delicious and then I did all of the dishes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Aww what? Talk about a long day. I hope you treated yourself somehow. Just taking the test is worth a little celebration.


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> Aww what? Talk about a long day. I hope you treated yourself somehow. Just taking the test is worth a little celebration.


I took the test last October lol. Like 2016. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] I'm here to have fun now! Til I take the next stupid exam [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I treated myself to a new house so @matt267 PE can come clean it [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

It won't let me tag people. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bye

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTOD

New house!? Awesome. I'm still working towards that myself. 

Here's to future spam.   .


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> I hosted dinner and it was delicious and then I did all of the dishes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Look at you go. We will need to start raising our expectations of you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

G'mornin' spam.


----------



## smrob

Day 34 spam


----------



## Lucas H

@smrob day 34 is the date when the result is released if it is April exam! The wait kills me


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I treated myself to a new house so @matt267pe can come clean it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Man I really did things out of order.  Well, I guess.  We did buy a newer hiuse last year I guess, but even that was before the PE.


----------



## User1

Lucas H said:


> [mention=26167]smrob[/mention] day 34 is the date when the result is released if it is April exam! The wait kills me


I think it's 40 or 41 for October. Maybe even 42 if my neurotics of last year are being remembered correctly. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Man I really did things out of order.  Well, I guess.  We did buy a newer hiuse last year I guess, but even that was before the PE.


That just means you can treat yoself to something else! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Look at you go. We will need to start raising our expectations of you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shhhhh no

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> I treated myself to a new house so @matt267pe can come clean it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not quite sure about that. You might have to sweeten the pot a bit more.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not quite sure about that. You might have to sweeten the pot a bit more.


Whiskey? :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Whiskey? :dunno:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Keep going....

TOP


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Keep going....
> TOP


Rye. Bourbon. Rye bourbon. Marionberry. Rum. Vodka. Tequila. Wine. All of the wine. 64 bottles worth. Cider. Beer. High fives. Cute cats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Rye. Bourbon. Rye bourbon. Marionberry. Rum. Vodka. Tequila. Wine. All of the wine. 64 bottles worth. Cider. Beer. High fives. Cute cats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'd come clean your house.  Small issue-I am a terrible cleaner.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I'd come clean your house.  Small issue-I am a terrible cleaner.


Don't you have little spawns for that? Just come hang out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Don't you have little spawns for that


Have you ever seen kids clean? They usually suck at it.


----------



## matt267 PE

But they are awesome at making messes.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Have you ever seen kids clean? They usually suck at it.


Train them better? :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

speaking of kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Train them better? :dunno:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I tried, but the whiskey makes it worse.


----------



## matt267 PE

My 15 month old is turning into a real asshole.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's awesome!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I tried, but the whiskey makes it worse.


Shit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

She'll do something she isn't supposed to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

Then she'll call you to make sure you can see.


----------



## User1

I actually love kids. Just, tight now I prefer being able to give them back. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

The laugh when you tell her no.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Then she'll call you to make sure you can see.


Lol! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I just laugh with her.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's mom's problem.


----------



## matt267 PE

She wanted another.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Don't you have little spawns for that? Just come hang out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yesssss!



matt267 PE said:


> Have you ever seen kids clean? They usually suck at it.


This is the truth.  We had a meltdown because OMG, mom asked me to clear the table after dinner!  And then wipe the table off!  That is TWO JOBS!  &lt;&lt;--except not two jobs.  Wipe is a subpart of clear.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> This is the truth.  We had a meltdown because OMG, mom asked me to clear the table after dinner!  And then wipe the table off!  That is TWO JOBS!


Slavery! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

She has multiple molars coming through at once right now.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> She wanted another.


That's the spirit! Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> This is the truth.  We had a meltdown because OMG, mom asked me to clear the table after dinner!  And then wipe the table off!  That is TWO JOBS!  &lt;&lt;--except not two jobs.  Wipe is a subpart of clear.






tj_PE said:


> Slavery!


Yep, my 10 y/o reminds me that she's not my slave. I told her the only reason I had kids was to have someone to boss around.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> My 15 month old is turning into a real asshole.


Just like her parent.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> That's the spirit! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was tricked into thinking it was a good idea. There were promises made.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I was tricked into thinking it was a good idea. There were promises made.


It does typically take two. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Just like her parent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


But I've been an asshole for many years now. It warms my cold heart to see her progressing so nicely.


----------



## User1

Whiskey related promises? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> It does typically take two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> But I've been an asshole for many years now. It warms my cold heart to see her progressing so nicely.


Who said engineers don't have feelings.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> She has multiple molars coming through at once right now.


So does my ten year old.  Maybe that is his excuse.  Or, maybe he is just lazy, like he says his mom is.  What really makes me mad is the 20 minutes of complaining that comes with the sub-5 minute chore.  And laundry - you would think that I wore three pair of his (or her) pants yesterday, just because I wanted them to put away more laundry.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Whiskey related promises?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No, I can get my own whiskey. It was more of a long term, nightly promise.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm glad it's finally Friday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Who said engineers don't have feelings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Architects.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> What really makes me mad is the 20 minutes of complaining that comes with the sub-5 minute chore.


hahahahahah, yes... this is very much the same in my house. Then she'll complain that she doesn't have time to do what she wanted to do. And yes, it's my fault she spent more time complaining.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Architects.


Wait.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

See @tj_PE, having kids is great.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> See [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention], having kids is great.


I'm sure it is! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm glad it's finally Friday!


Are you going to sing Christmas songs to us?


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sure it is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When you have your own kids, you can really be proud of your own mistakes.


----------



## txjennah PE

Working from home spam!


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Working from home spam!


You mean hitting f5 all day? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> You mean hitting f5 all day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep pretty much.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> When you have your own kids, you can really be proud of your own mistakes.


I taught my nephew to do something and now he does it whenever his dad tries to tell him no lol. Let me find an appropriate gif

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


>


You have to suck so hard sometimes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Architects.


Shots fired. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Are you going to sing Christmas songs to us?


I don't want a lot for Christmas...


----------



## User1

https://www.google.com/search?q=sassy+neck+gif&amp;client=ms-android-att-us&amp;prmd=ivsn&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=0ahUKEwiSn_i2_ejXAhWqg1QKHV-zDhkQ_AUIESgB&amp;biw=360&amp;bih=612#imgrc=Rj57QBjFQLNkCM:


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> Let me find an *in*appropriate gif


fixt


----------



## User1

I'll fix the embed when I get to a computer. But he does this with a smirk and it's SO FREAKING FUNNY


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> I don't want a lot for Christmas...


There is just one thing I need


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I don't want a lot for Christmas...


There is just one thing I need


----------



## User1

And iiiiiii don't care about the presents

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> And iiiiiii don't care about the presents


Underneath the Christmas tree


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Underneath the Christmas tree


I just want you here tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> I just want you here tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


More than you could ever know


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> holding onto me so tight


Fixt.

Make my wish come truuuueeeee

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> I just want you here tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just want you for my own


----------



## txjennah PE

I love the "Love Actually" performance of that song.


----------



## User1

I can't click the youtubes or everyone will hear lol. Different verses no?! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm a song ruiner sorryyyyyyyyy the cut we danced to in hs was the verse I saaaang lmao

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> I can't click the youtubes or everyone will hear lol. Different verses no?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No.  Same verses.  But different...if you know MCR.


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> No.  Same verses.  But different...if you know MCR.


I was singing Mariah loll

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

I like Mariah's version, but MCR's is my favorite.


----------



## User1

> I like Mariah's version, but MCR's is my favorite.


I know (and like) mcr but actually have never heard it. I don't think. I'll listen when I get into the office 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> She has multiple molars coming through at once right now.


It could be worse.  You could have TWO with multiple teeth coming in.  It all started about a week before their first birthday.  They're 16 months now.  I'd really  like a full 4 hours of sleep sometime in the future.  Hell, I'd take 2 solid hours.  Such (relatively) good babies with (relatively) good sleep habits before the teething nightmare began.


----------



## fujichan

Good morning - where are the donuts?


----------



## csb

They tried to make me go to rehab.


----------



## Ble_PE

fujichan said:


> Good morning - where are the donuts?


It was your turn to bring them, so where are they?


----------



## User1

csb said:


> They tried to make me go to rehab.


I said no no no

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Wait..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You don't count. (neither do I)  You know engineers have feelings.


----------



## fujichan

Ble_PE said:


> It was your turn to bring them, so where are they?


Sorry too busy trolling EB...can't possibly go out and get any now. SEND IN THE PE'S!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Good morning - where are the donuts?


In the break room.


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> You don't count. (neither do I)  You know engineers have feelings.


Only PE's, EIT's are all out of feelings.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Only PE's, EIT's are all out of feelings.


I dunno.  I have a lot of feels right now.


----------



## User1

PAY DAY 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

tj_PE said:


> PAY DAY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

I grab ground turkey instead of turkey breakfast sausage so I ended up making my own and it turned out pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm a song ruiner sorryyyyyyyyy the cut we danced to in hs was the verse I saaaang lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk







smrob said:


> It could be worse.  You could have TWO with multiple teeth coming in.  It all started about a week before their first birthday.  They're 16 months now.  I'd really  like a full 4 hours of sleep sometime in the future.  Hell, I'd take 2 solid hours.  Such (relatively) good babies with (relatively) good sleep habits before the teething nightmare began.


It does get better though.


----------



## User1

2 things


----------



## User1

what's a lego ninjago kit, and what is the most preferred one a 7 year old boy would want?


----------



## User1

also


----------



## User1

what's a "pretend" purse? (for 5yo girl) is it just a real purse she can play with?


----------



## Wade_TX

All of them... and a nerf gun.  They are so much cooler than when we were kids?


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> It does get better though.


Oh, it's pretty awesome!  I just want more sleep.  My little guy is like your little one.  He does something he knows he's not supposed to, then gives an evil grin when you tell him no.  It's kinda hilarious, but I have to try being a good parent and stuff and reinforce the rules with a straight face.


----------



## User1

Wade_TX said:


> All of them... and a nerf gun.  They are so much cooler than when we were kids?


these are stars off the wish tree thing so i'm supposed to get what is on the star. boring. but these were the only two that weren't giftcards.


----------



## smrob

tj_PE said:


> what's a "pretend" purse? (for 5yo girl) is it just a real purse she can play with?


Ha.  That's a good question.  I'd probably go with one of the kiddie ones from somewhere like The Children's Place.  My 16-mo little girl has a play purse that's got a fake credit card, keys and phone.  They're all made of soft fabric/stuffed.  By 5 I'm sure they're wanting a real phone, real plastic and keys to the power wheels.


----------



## User1

smrob said:


> Ha.  That's a good question.  I'd probably go with one of the kiddie ones from somewhere like The Children's Place.  My 16-mo little girl has a play purse that's got a fake credit card, keys and phone.  They're all made of soft fabric/stuffed.  By 5 I'm sure they're wanting a real phone, real plastic and keys to the power wheels.


Thanks! Didn't know there were real play purses! Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

and girls can play with Lego Ninjago too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> View attachment 10389
> 
> 
> It does get better though.


Think 25 years into the future....


----------



## smrob

matt267 PE said:


> and girls can play with Lego Ninjago too.


Absolutely!  I was always jealous that my brother got legos and I got dolls (although I did like the dolls).  Both of us ended up in the construction industry!  Me Civil, him in Construction Management.  I thank Legos.


----------



## Voomie

Anyone on Snapchat should add me. voomdama.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> and girls can play with Lego Ninjago too.


agree. this is just a specific request!


----------



## User1

smrob said:


> Absolutely!  I was always jealous that my brother got legos and I got dolls (although I did like the dolls).  Both of us ended up in the construction industry!  Me Civil, him in Construction Management.  I thank Legos.


I always laid out floorplans for my barbies' houses - telltale sign!


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Anyone on Snapchat should add me. voomdama.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No thanks.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> what's a "pretend" purse? (for 5yo girl) is it just a real purse she can play with?


She would probably like that.  (A real purse)  my 8 year old has a love of all things bags.  She puts things in her bag and brings them along when we go places.    I used to worry she will become a bag lady.  Now I just worry she will get expensive taste.  Anyway, I think a little fun purse?  All of the "pretend" purses seem to target pretty young.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> agree. this is just a specific request!


I know, I was just busting you. My 10y/o daughter loves legos. Not so much love for dolls. 

TOP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> what's a "pretend" purse? (for 5yo girl) is it just a real purse she can play with?


https://www.target.com/p/girls-star-applique-crossbody-bag-cat-jack-153/-/A-52641948#lnk=sametab  Something like this.


----------



## smrob

Let my littles play with calculators for the first time last night.  One I used on the FE, the other for the PE.  They loved them!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Let my littles play with calculators for the first time last night.  One I used on the FE, the other for the PE.  They loved them!


MINE LOVE CALCULATORS!


----------



## matt267 PE

I make my 10y/o do her math homework with sliderule.


----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> MINE LOVE CALCULATORS!


They're much less annoying than the noisy pretend phones that sing and beep.  Pretty sure my little guy was working some differential calculus.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post post.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> No thanks.


Instagram at least? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

https://www.target.com/p/lego-174-ninjago-water-strider-70611/-/A-52105133?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&amp;AFID=google_pla_df&amp;CPNG=PLA_Toys+Shopping&amp;adgroup=SC_Toys&amp;LID=700000001170770pgs&amp;network=g&amp;device=c&amp;location=9060413&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQiAmITRBRCSARIsAEOZmr6L9Jh7aBUSf26TYYA5VqhJpEaySkK5ddro_z9oDaZmiHl1vhlWMckaAnwqEALw_wcB&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds

is this one cool? it's selling for 45 on amazon and 24 at target? 

boooo it says 8-14 years


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> https://www.target.com/p/lego-174-ninjago-water-strider-70611/-/A-52105133?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&amp;AFID=google_pla_df&amp;CPNG=PLA_Toys+Shopping&amp;adgroup=SC_Toys&amp;LID=700000001170770pgs&amp;network=g&amp;device=c&amp;location=9060413&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQiAmITRBRCSARIsAEOZmr6L9Jh7aBUSf26TYYA5VqhJpEaySkK5ddro_z9oDaZmiHl1vhlWMckaAnwqEALw_wcB&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> is this one cool? it's selling for 45 on amazon and 24 at target?


That is pretty cool. Buy one for me too.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> That is pretty cool. Buy one for me too.


then you'll clean my house?


----------



## Ble_PE

Can this day be over already?


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Instagram at least?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't even do that.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> then you'll clean my house?


I think I'm busy that day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I don't even do that.


I am starting to get the feeling you are an old guy like me.  Well, aside from the me not being a guy part.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> https://www.target.com/p/lego-174-ninjago-water-strider-70611/-/A-52105133?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&amp;AFID=google_pla_df&amp;CPNG=PLA_Toys+Shopping&amp;adgroup=SC_Toys&amp;LID=700000001170770pgs&amp;network=g&amp;device=c&amp;location=9060413&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQiAmITRBRCSARIsAEOZmr6L9Jh7aBUSf26TYYA5VqhJpEaySkK5ddro_z9oDaZmiHl1vhlWMckaAnwqEALw_wcB&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> is this one cool? it's selling for 45 on amazon and 24 at target?
> 
> boooo it says 8-14 years


What about this one:

https://www.target.com/p/lego-174-ninjago-master-falls-70608/-/A-52105825#lnk=newtab


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> https://www.target.com/p/lego-174-ninjago-water-strider-70611/-/A-52105133?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&amp;AFID=google_pla_df&amp;CPNG=PLA_Toys+Shopping&amp;adgroup=SC_Toys&amp;LID=700000001170770pgs&amp;network=g&amp;device=c&amp;location=9060413&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQiAmITRBRCSARIsAEOZmr6L9Jh7aBUSf26TYYA5VqhJpEaySkK5ddro_z9oDaZmiHl1vhlWMckaAnwqEALw_wcB&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> is this one cool? it's selling for 45 on amazon and 24 at target?
> 
> boooo it says 8-14 years


Also, if they are a semi-experienced lego builder, 8+ is probably ok.  My kid built an entire lego train by himself when he was 6.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I am starting to get the feeling you are an old guy like me.  Well, aside from the me not being a guy part.


I'm in between being a gen X and millennial.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm in between being a gen X and millennial.


As am I. I'm a part of that shitty micro-generation thing they made up.


----------



## User1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TYO6ZU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - purse

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071L9QX4P/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - ninja go

ended up going with these two. thought the same on the 7yo thing, since it's the upper age in the range below. but thought this one would be less complicated just in case, but still something cool. saw the bridge jungly one at target, but once i had to get the purse at amazon (target had slim pickings) i went with what was available there. done and done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm in between being a gen X and millennial.


Things that give it away:, 10 year old, WTF intstagram...


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I'm in between being a gen X and millennial.


i am my own person


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TYO6ZU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - purse
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071L9QX4P/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - ninja go
> 
> ended up going with these two. thought the same on the 7yo thing, since it's the upper age in the range below. but thought this one would be less complicated just in case, but still something cool. saw the bridge jungly one at target, but once i had to get the purse at amazon (target had slim pickings) i went with what was available there. done and done.


My people would approve.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Also, if they are a semi-experienced lego builder, 8+ is probably ok.  My kid built an entire lego train by himself when he was 6.


When I was a kid, I would reverse engineer kits based on the finished picture so I could build it. We were poor and I had to make do with what I had. Thank goodness Lego catalogs were free.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> i am my own person


Gen Jules?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> micro-generation


haha, I've never heard of that.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Things that give it away:, 10 year old, WTF intstagram...


I also have a 15 month old.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> When I was a kid, I would reverse engineer kits based on the finished picture so I could build it. We were poor and I had to make do with what I had. Thank goodness Lego catalogs were free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My daughter very rarely follows the directions when she builds by herself. She likes to build it her own way.


----------



## Baconator

leggo PE said:


> Spammin', looking for @Baconator, though honestly there must be many more posts before he should show up.


Yes!


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick, tock.


----------



## P-E

Late wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I also have a 15 month old.


I can't help explain that particular insanity.



matt267 PE said:


> haha, I've never heard of that.
> 
> TOP


The Xennials?  Ugh.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I can't help explain that particular insanity.


neither can I.


----------



## Ble_PE

I can't believe it's December already.


----------



## CTOD

matt267 PE said:


> She wanted another.


Lol


----------



## NJmike PE

Baconator said:


> Yes!


leave


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> I can't believe it's December already.


I'm still hanging out in September.  This year brought to you by the crappy letters P&amp;E.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't think it is yet in Hawaii


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> I can't believe it's December already.


It sure doesn't feel like December here. It's going to be in the low 50's today.


----------



## NJmike PE

feels just fine to me


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> It sure doesn't feel like December here. It's going to be in the low 50's today.


Gonna be 76 degrees here today.


----------



## NJmike PE

hmmmmm...... yoga  pants weather


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> I can't click the youtubes or everyone will hear lol. Different verses no?!


:huh:  There's this new thing out on the market called headphones. :thumbs:



Ble_PE said:


> Can this day be over already?


If you go home, I'll go home.



matt267 PE said:


> I also have a 15 month old.


That's your own fault. You were supposed to be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> That's your own fault. You were supposed to be sleeping on the couch.


I am forever forgetting them 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's your own fault. You were supposed to be sleeping on the couch.


there are extensive studies on this site to prove this to be true


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> I am forever forgetting them


#technologyfail


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


> hmmmmm...... yoga  pants weather


I am working from home and wearing yoga pants.  #yolo


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah said:


> I am working from home and wearing yoga pants.  #yolo


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's your own fault. You were supposed to be sleeping on the couch.


I slept on the couch for about 13 months after the baby was born.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen


easy NJ. 

#metoo


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> hmmmmm...... yoga  pants weather


Dude, you should not even think about wearing yoga pants.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Dude, you should not even think about wearing yoga pants.


but I lost weight.....


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> easy NJ.
> 
> #metoo


LOL


----------



## txjennah PE

They are gray and white yoga pants from target.  #basicbitch


----------



## NJmike PE

great, that is just as good as the jell-o shot debacle with @SNAPE/SMOTT PE


----------



## NJmike PE

must be a texas thing. Sorry @envirotex


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> They are gray and white yoga pants from target.  #basicbitch


are those the ones that show your crack if you bend over?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> It sure doesn't feel like December here. It's going to be in the low 50's today.


Same here.


----------



## txjennah PE

matt267 PE said:


> are those the ones that show your crack if you bend over?


&lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Morning afternoon, spammers.


fixt


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TYO6ZU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - purse
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071L9QX4P/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 - ninja go
> 
> ended up going with these two. thought the same on the 7yo thing, since it's the upper age in the range below. but thought this one would be less complicated just in case, but still something cool. saw the bridge jungly one at target, but once i had to get the purse at amazon (target had slim pickings) i went with what was available there. done and done.


Did you use the EB.com link??


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> fixt


Lies!


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> fixt


So you can't tell time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> So you can't tell time?


I most certainly can, it's almost beer time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> So you can't tell "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"?


fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

@Ble_PE, do you have the beer stocked and ready at home?


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ble_PE, do you have the beer stocked and ready at home?


Does a wild bear shit in the woods?


----------



## knight1fox3

LMAO


----------



## knight1fox3

Blah....IEEE technical paper I co-authored being published in IAS requires revision. ldman:


----------



## Voomie

Lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

Voomie said:


> Lunch spam.


Yuck!


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on quittin' time!


----------



## NJmike PE

http://


----------



## Ble_PE

You shall not pass!!


----------



## Voomie

NJmike PE said:


> http://i65.tinypic.com/22clg9.jpg[/img]


Don't forget the pointless revision requests because they don't know what they are doing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> You shall not pass!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Does a wild bear shit in the woods?


Why do you have to call the bear wild? What if they were just having a good time? What if it's a tame bear and they were putting on an act? What's with all these labels? Can't bears just be bears? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> Why do you have to call the bear wild? What if they were just having a good time? What if it's a tame bear and they were putting on an act? What's with all these labels? Can't bears just be bears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spa


----------



## leggo PE

m


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

MAPS!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Wade_TX

BLE_PE what are you doing?


----------



## Ble_PE

Singing, care to join me?


----------



## Voomie

Waiting for the gas company to pick up their phone so I can set up service. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade_TX

No, I thought you were simply having a wonderful Christmas time but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Waiting for the gas company to pick up their phone so I can set up service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb

SIMPLY


----------



## Ble_PE

HAVING


----------



## matt267 PE

A WONDERFUL


----------



## Ble_PE

CHRISTMASTIME!


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> must be a texas thing. Sorry @envirotex


The Texas ladies have got it going on...

@SNAPE/SMOTT PE

@txjennah


----------



## Ble_PE

All my ex's live in Texas.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> All my ex's live in Texas.


And Texas is the place I'd dearly love to be


----------



## akwooly

wooo hoo  Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

but all my ex's live in Texas


----------



## Flounder

Heeeeellllllloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Country Christmas Music?


----------



## leggo PE

Flounder said:


> Heeeeellllllloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi! Welcome!


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> Country Christmas Music?


I did that for 3 hrs this morning


----------



## fujichan




----------



## leggo PE

I'm sticking with normal country music myself. My old coworker instituted a thing called Country Music Friday, so I pretty much listen to country music every Friday. And other days of the week, too.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## CTOD

leggo PE said:


> I'm sticking with normal country music myself. My old coworker instituted a thing called Country Music Friday, so I pretty much listen to country music every Friday. And other days of the week, too.


My brothers office has Raggea Fridays. It be chill maaaan.


----------



## CTOD

bloop


----------



## CTOD

beep


----------



## CTOD

bloop


----------



## CTOD

beep


----------



## CTOD

bopp


----------



## CTOD

bloop


----------



## CTOD

bleep


----------



## CTOD

blip


----------



## CTOD

blop


----------



## CTOD

bleep


----------



## CTOD

bloop


----------



## CTOD

bleep


----------



## CTOD

bottom?


----------



## CTOD

spam?


----------



## CTOD

SPAM!?


----------



## CTOD

SPAAAM!!!??


----------



## CTOD

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CTOD

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm sticking with normal country music myself. My old coworker instituted a thing called Country Music Friday, so I pretty much listen to country music every Friday. And other days of the week, too.


Sounds like my kinda guy!


----------



## CTOD

HOW MANY POSTS ARE ON ONE PAGE!?


----------



## fujichan




----------



## CTOD

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CTOD

fujichan said:


>


NOICE!


----------



## Flounder

leggo PE said:


> Hi! Welcome!


I can't believe I threw up in front of Dean Wormer.


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Sounds like my kinda guy!


He's still a very good friend of mine! And we haven't worked together, and have lived on opposite coasts, for almost three years now.


----------



## CTOD

How do you say Spam with a Jamaican accent?


----------



## Ble_PE

CTOD said:


> How do you say Spam with a Jamaican accent?


Spam mon.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm so hungry!


----------



## CTOD

we be spammon mon


----------



## CTOD

Einz, Vinez, Trinz!!!!!


----------



## CTOD




----------



## fujichan




----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm so hungry!


Scratch that. I think I'm a little hungry, but mostly dehydrated.


----------



## leggo PE

It's a tall order, but can this spam thread reach 6k by midnight tonight?


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

Flounder said:


> I can't believe I threw up in front of Dean Wormer.


Don't sell yourself short. You threw up ON Dean Wormer.


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!

Edit: Top! 

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now's the time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!

Edit: Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## smrob

7k by the end of the day!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## leggo PE

6k by the end of the day!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## CTOD

leggo PE said:


> Spam to 6k!


Wooooooooot!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## leggo PE

smrob said:


> 7k by the end of the day!


I like how you think!


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## fujichan




----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## fujichan




----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## envirotex

Way down in the depths of Friday afternoon...


----------



## envirotex

in December.


----------



## fujichan

must


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> Dude, you should not even think about wearing yoga pants.


i have a pair of lululemon yoga pants and i love them.


----------



## fujichan

do


----------



## fujichan

some


----------



## fujichan

actual


----------



## fujichan

work


----------



## fujichan

today


----------



## fujichan

or


----------



## fujichan

i'll


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> i have a pair of lululemon yoga pants and i love them.


----------



## fujichan

be


----------



## fujichan

PEnniless


----------



## fujichan

fujichan said:


> PEnniless


that looks wrong


----------



## fujichan

Friday afternoons suck. Especially Friday afternoons at 1pm....is it over yet?...........how about now?


----------



## fujichan

In other news, we're going to cut down a Christmas tree tomorrow. It's all very exciting, I can barely contain myself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM!


----------



## smrob

It's the final countdown!


----------



## smrob

It's the final countdown!


----------



## smrob

It's the final countdown!


----------



## smrob

It's the final countdown!


----------



## smrob

...to the weekend!!


----------



## fujichan




----------



## smrob

And hopefully happy results day


----------



## CTOD

fujichan said:


>


Lol, awesome


----------



## smrob

Results Pending  :wacko:


----------



## smrob

Results Pending  :wacko:


----------



## smrob

Results Pending


----------



## fujichan

still? Damnit!


----------



## smrob

Results Pending  :angry:


----------



## fujichan




----------



## Ble_PE

I PASSED!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smrob

So in other news, one could really take their mind off of "results pending" by jumping in to some political news today.


----------



## knight1fox3

fujichan said:


> In other news, we're going to cut down a Christmas tree tomorrow. It's all very exciting, I can barely contain myself.


Far too messy. Pre-lit LED. So much less hassle. Thank you very little.


----------



## envirotex

smrob said:


> So in other news, one could really take their mind off of "results pending" by jumping in to some political news today.


Like this...

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/white-house-overrun-cockroaches-mice-ants-article-1.3669210


----------



## smrob

envirotex said:


> Like this...
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/white-house-overrun-cockroaches-mice-ants-article-1.3669210


The first sentence seems pretty spot on


----------



## fujichan

knight1fox3 said:


> Far too messy. Pre-lit LED. So much less hassle. Thank you very little.


I'm all about that....the rest of my family - not so much.


----------



## envirotex

Real trees, only.


----------



## fujichan

envirotex said:


> Real trees, only.


----------



## fujichan

aaaaaaaahahahahahaha, couldn't resist - sorry


----------



## envirotex

fujichan said:


>


Exactly.


----------



## envirotex

Hey  Griswold, where you gonna put a tree that big?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to go home!!!!!


----------



## CTOD

fujichan said:


> In other news, we're going to cut down a Christmas tree tomorrow. It's all very exciting, I can barely contain myself.


Wait... You're going to cut someones Christmas tree down? That's not cool yo.


----------



## knight1fox3

fujichan said:


> I'm all about that....the rest of my family - not so much.


Make a command decision. Who brings home the most "bacon"?


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Hey  Griswold, where you gonna put a tree that big?


Bend over and I'll show ya...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home soon spam.


----------



## smrob

I have 2 artificial trees up and decorated this year! Have managed to keep the twinnies away from both so far with some strategically placed baskets and baby fencing.


----------



## Wade_TX

Is having two trees a must now?  My wife insisted we get two.


----------



## Ble_PE

Taking the family to a "train" ride and Polar Express viewing at a local farm tomorrow night. Smores will be made and Santa will be seen, so it should be a good time! I've just got to figure out if I can take a flask...


----------



## fujichan

knight1fox3 said:


> Make a command decision. Who brings home the most "bacon"?


He does... :mellow:  for a while there I had him beat, then he went and opened his own business. Even if I pass this test, he's got me. Unless of course my company suddenly decides I"m worth more than my weight in gold. GOLD!

Technically, I do still bring home the bacon though, since I do the grocery shopping.....does that count?


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Taking the family to a "train" ride and Polar Express viewing at a local farm tomorrow night. Smores will be made and Santa will be seen, so it should be a good time! I've just got to figure out if I can take a flask...


Why wouldn't you be able to bring a flask?


----------



## fujichan

CTOD said:


> Wait... You're going to cut someones Christmas tree down? That's not cool yo.


These things must be done delicately.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't think we will have a full standing Christmas tree this year. Our old kitty was always fine around one, but the kitty we have now has a penchant for jumping, clawing, running around crazily, and chewing on things. So, we're thinking of getting either a tabletop little tree, or maybe just a wreath to hang out the outside of our apartment door.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k! 7k?


----------



## leggo PE

Come on spammers!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I don't think we will have a full standing Christmas tree this year. Our old kitty was always fine around one, but the kitty we have now has a penchant for jumping, clawing, running around crazily, and chewing on things. So, we're thinking of getting either a tabletop little tree, or maybe just a wreath to hang out the outside of our apartment door.


Same issue with our kitty. Will be a good time for training. :thumbs:


----------



## CTOD

leggo PE said:


> Come on spammers!


The spam shall provide.


----------



## fujichan

trying to fill out this weeks timesheet like..........why isn't EB spamming in the dropdown list?


----------



## CTOD

praise be


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Same issue with our kitty. Will be a good time for training. :thumbs:


How do you put forth such "training"?


----------



## leggo PE

CTOD said:


> praise be


unto spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> How do you put forth such "training"?


Consistency and dedication. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> How do you put forth such "training"?


I also found a new trick. If one puts tin foil around the base of the Xmas tree, a cat will encounter and usually back away because it's like nails on a chalkboard to them apparently. It may not look pretty for awhile, but I'm told it works like a charm.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Consistency and dedication. :thumbs:


You don't have to tell me! I keep telling my fiancé that he only met the old kitty after I had already had him for two years, so he was pretty well trained by then.

This kitty is only about 11 months, and we've only had him for four.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> This kitty is only about 11 months, and we've only had him for four.


Ha! Ours isn't even 6 months yet! What a little hellion! ldman:


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I also found a new trick. If one puts tin foil around the base of the Xmas tree, a cat will encounter and usually back away because it's like nails on a chalkboard to them apparently. It may not look pretty for awhile, but I'm told it works like a charm.


Like, underneath the branches? Or just on the ground underneath the tree?


----------



## fujichan




----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha! Ours isn't even 6 months yet! What a little hellion! ldman:


We got ours when he was about 6 months. I'm now a big proponent for getting cats either full grown, or at three months when they haven't had lots of potentially bad habits instilled in themselves!

But he has chilled out, minorly. He's improved being held and starts to follow commands. But he's way smarter than any other cat I've ever had! He's turned the spray bottle into a game!


----------



## leggo PE

fujichan said:


>


At least our ornaments are plastic. But the tinsel! And the lights! I'm afraid of him pulling them down and ripping/shredding/chewing them to pieces.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> We got ours when he was about 6 months. I'm now a big proponent for getting cats either full grown, or at three months when they haven't had lots of potentially bad habits instilled in themselves!
> 
> But he has chilled out, minorly. He's improved being held and starts to follow commands. But he's way smarter than any other cat I've ever had! He's turned the spray bottle into a game!


LOL. 

Replace the contents of the spray bottle apple bitters. :thumbs:


----------



## Voomie

Quiting time! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, about time to go.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Replace the contents of the spray bottle apple bitters. :thumbs:


Haha maybe I will!

He also still likes to attack and will do this weird thing where you can just be standing there, and he will walk by and swat at you with both of his paws (no claws, thankfully) and quickly bite your calf.

I have no idea why he does this. I will be doing something completely different (i.e. not anything having to do with him, like cooking dinner), and he will do this! While it doesn't break the skin, it hurts! I think he's kind of bullying us into paying attention to him.


----------



## smrob

Wade_TX said:


> Is having two trees a must now?  My wife insisted we get two.


Absolutely not. But i like one that's all pretty and styled. The second one is smaller and has our keepsake type ornaments on it. There aren't enough of them to fill a fill size tree at this point.


----------



## NJmike PE

yup


----------



## leggo PE

Is it working?


----------



## CTOD

NJmike PE said:


> yup


I love this


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k.


----------



## smrob

Who's finished their holiday shopping? I have 2 things left to buy. Have a busy weekend of wrapping ahead.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Haha maybe I will!
> 
> He also still likes to attack and will do this weird thing where you can just be standing there, and he will walk by and swat at you with both of his paws (no claws, thankfully) and quickly bite your calf.
> 
> I have no idea why he does this. I will be doing something completely different (i.e. not anything having to do with him, like cooking dinner), and he will do this! While it doesn't break the skin, it hurts! I think he's kind of bullying us into paying attention to him.


So engineers are logical thinkers. We like to think of cause &amp; effect relationships. However, IMO, for this particular instance, there is no particular cause that you looking for. A kitten is like a small child. They just want to play. And that's his/her way of playing. Even if it's somewhat painful for the victim. LOL

Ours has claws, but if you start with them young enough, they will let you trim there nails. That's what we do with our older tabby. I've never seen such black magic when we had cats growing up. But I tell you it works. He actually loves seeing the clippers now and will come and sit for the deed to be done. Because afterwards he knows he gets a special treat. The kitten, is starting to "get it", but not quite there yet. He will with time though. :thumbs:



smrob said:


> Who's finished *started* their holiday shopping?


FIFY


----------



## knight1fox3

I usually do my Xmas shopping on 12/22 or 12/23.


----------



## User1

I'm listening to the killers today 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

smrob said:


> Who's finished their holiday shopping? I have 2 things left to buy. Have a busy weekend of wrapping ahead.


----------



## csb

Well then


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Giant Pear.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bacon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Monkeys


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> Cookies.


Candied Bacon Cookies?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

16


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

17


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

18


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

19


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

20


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

21


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

22


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

23


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

24


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

25


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

24


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

23


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

22


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

21


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

20


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

19


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

18


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

17


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

16


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top


----------



## smrob

tj_PE said:


> I'm listening to the killers today


Now I'm going to have to crack some up on the ride home. 



knight1fox3 said:


> FIFY


Slackers!



envirotex said:


>


Haha! I'm even running late this year. I like that crap done before turkey day so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## smrob

I suppose i could have been less efficient and broken tgat into more posts. #spamfail


----------



## smrob

Tgat = that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

smrob said:


> Tgat = that


way to redeem yourself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## smrob

smrob said:


> Now I'm going to have to crack some up on the ride home.


*crank

damnit Friday. It's quittin' time. 

Spam ya later!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spanning


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

multiple


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

posts


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Well I should probably stay late and get these results out but I am heading out of dodge!  Go Clemson!


----------



## Wade_TX

Troll level 10000000


----------



## txjennah PE

Ble_PE said:


> but all my ex's live in Texas


Mine too. But I've lived here for 23 years, so.


----------



## txjennah PE

I AM SO SLEEPY spam.


----------



## csb

Milk and


----------



## txjennah PE

ALSO my dog is a jerk and tried to eat an acorn/walnut thing half the size of him spam.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So engineers are logical thinkers. We like to think of cause &amp; effect relationships. However, IMO, for this particular instance, there is no particular cause that you looking for. A kitten is like a small child. They just want to play. And that's his/her way of playing. Even if it's somewhat painful for the victim. LOL
> 
> Ours has claws, but if you start with them young enough, they will let you trim there nails. That's what we do with our older tabby. I've never seen such black magic when we had cats growing up. But I tell you it works. He actually loves seeing the clippers now and will come and sit for the deed to be done. Because afterwards he knows he gets a special treat. The kitten, is starting to "get it", but not quite there yet. He will with time though. :thumbs:


How on earth did you get a kitten to trust you to clip his nails? Ours does not trust us to. Or, at least, me. My fiancé has never tried.


----------



## leggo PE

Nice spamming, @vhab49.


----------



## fujichan

Spam ya later.........have a good weekend all. I'm off to cut down a tree...rawrrrrrrrrrrr, coz I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Nice spamming, @vhab49.


Thanks.  I was inspired by cookies.  And the numbers 1-25.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> How on earth did you get a kitten to trust you to clip his nails? Ours does not trust us to. Or, at least, me. My fiancé has never tried.


Something similar to this.


----------



## akwooly

post lunch pre afternoon friday meeting spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Something similar to this.


Would never clip my dog's nails, he would bite me.  He has to get a "party hat" (muzzle) whenever I bring him in for a trim


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Would never clip my dog's nails, he would bite me.  He has to get a "party hat" (muzzle) whenever I bring him in for a trim


Depends. As mentioned, if you train them early enough, it's possible. Sadie (our dog) allows us too. She's not crazy about it, but tolerates it.


----------



## csb

ARGH


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Depends. As mentioned, if you train them early enough, it's possible. Sadie (our dog) allows us too. She's not crazy about it, but tolerates it.


Oh yeah, training them young definitely makes all the difference.  My parents have a little terrier puppy and he's already really chill when they brush his teeth and everything. I actually have never even attempted to clip pet nails, LOL.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Something similar to this.


Huh? As in, your kitty doesn't trust you? So how do you get him/her to stay still and calm for it?


----------



## Ble_PE

Egg nog time!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Don't forget the rum, so that you make sure that you are simply having a wonderful Christmastime!


----------



## akwooly

yeah dude, nog season!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Home. Kids going to run some energy out at a local gym for $10 each.  Date nite for mom and dad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99 bottles of beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

99 bottles of beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

98 bottles of beer 

Damnlost count already


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

16


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fish sticks and tater tots for dinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## txjennah PE

On the train spam!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

C


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

C


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

D


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

C


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

C


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh, 17 more pages to goal spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Ble_PE

I'm already a few drinks deep!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo!


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE

Will we get to 6k?


----------



## leggo PE

By the end of the day?


----------



## leggo PE

It's only like 396 more posts!


----------



## leggo PE

395


----------



## leggo PE

394


----------



## leggo PE

393


----------



## leggo PE

392


----------



## leggo PE

391


----------



## leggo PE

390


----------



## leggo PE

389


----------



## leggo PE

388


----------



## leggo PE

387


----------



## leggo PE

386


----------



## leggo PE

385


----------



## leggo PE

384


----------



## leggo PE

383


----------



## leggo PE

382


----------



## leggo PE

381


----------



## leggo PE

380


----------



## leggo PE

379


----------



## leggo PE

378


----------



## leggo PE

377


----------



## leggo PE

376


----------



## Ble_PE

What charge number are you using for this spam?


----------



## leggo PE

374


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> What charge number are you using for this spam?


Still at work not billing time spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Time to go...


----------



## leggo PE

Only a few hundred more posts to get to 6k by the end of the day! Come on spammers, you can do it!


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, maybe I can help.


----------



## CTOD

How to we spell relieved? We get d-r-u-n-spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Pop pop fizz fizz


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't want a lot for Christmas


----------



## Ble_PE

There is just one thing I need


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't care about the presents


----------



## Ble_PE

Underneath the Christmas tree


----------



## Ble_PE

I just want you for my own


----------



## Ble_PE

More than you could ever know


----------



## Ble_PE

Make my wish come true


----------



## Ble_PE

All I want for Christmas is youoooooouuuuuu


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

E


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

E


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

R


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Q


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Q


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

W


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

E


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

R


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

T


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Y


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

U


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

O


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## Ble_PE

B double E double R u n


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

S


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

D


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

F


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

G


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

H


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> B double E double R u n


I thought you were stocked and ready to drink?


----------



## CTOD

@vhab49

I liked the sneaky qwerty useage. 

#beerqwerty


----------



## User1

Youuuuuuu baaaaaybayy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Youuuuuuu baaaaaybayy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you up early or laaaaaaaaaate?


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Are you up early or laaaaaaaaaate?


Early lol #old

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Don't worry. Going back to sleep within the half hour. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

"Waiting for houseguests to wake up so we can grab breakfast" spam!!


----------



## akwooly

Eggs


----------



## Madpiper

1


----------



## Madpiper

2


----------



## Madpiper

3


----------



## Madpiper

4


----------



## Madpiper

Get your woman on the floor...


----------



## leggo PE

Shucks, didn't make it to 6 by the end of the day yesterday. Maybe 6k by the end of tomorrow?


----------



## leggo PE

My apartment smells kind of like burnt toast. We are not cooking toast right now.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I will be there at six and a half of a half hour or so


----------



## leggo PE

I'm on a more box is on your side


----------



## Madpiper

leggo PE said:


> My apartment smells kind of like burnt toast. We are not cooking toast right now.


It might be your upper lip.


----------



## leggo PE

And yes we will have the same number to the learning process the refund amount not refunded


----------



## leggo PE

What's up with you and your family a very happy and prosperous New year to you and your family


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Maps.


----------



## leggo PE

Kitty was a nightmare this morning. Fiancé has threatened the timeline of 1 week before taking him back to the shelter.


----------



## leggo PE

I feel we are really reaching the end of the line here.


----------



## Madpiper

Where?


----------



## leggo PE

Unfortunately.


----------



## leggo PE

We shall see what happens.


----------



## leggo PE

In the mean time, spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Oops, nevermind...found it.


----------



## leggo PE

Maybe I'll go for a run this morning.


----------



## leggo PE

Gotta get a new ski jacket soon.


----------



## leggo PE

Need to plan meals for the week. No Blue Apron this week!


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Span with Black Pepper


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Jalapeño Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Hot and Spicy Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Hickory Smoke Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Spam with Cheese....oh dear lord!


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Garlic Spam...we're really going down the stinky rabbit hole now!


----------



## Madpiper

Teriyaki Spam....mmmmmm.


----------



## Madpiper

Chorizo Spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Bacon Spam....now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Madpiper

Turkey Spam.


----------



## Madpiper

There is a Church of Spam?!!!!!!!


----------



## Madpiper

How did I not know about this?


----------



## Madpiper

Everyone....let's join the Church of Spam!!!!!!!!

Facebook Link to Church of Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Twinkies


----------



## Madpiper

Twinkies


----------



## Madpiper

Twinkie Weiner Sandwich


----------



## Gixxer

View attachment 10405


----------



## leggo PE

Nothing better than spam.


----------



## Gixxer

View attachment 10406


----------



## In/PE/Out

It’s a know fact that the chances of one passing the PE/FE/etc exam is directly proportional to the amount of spam posted to EB


----------



## Madpiper

Over a third of the way there.


----------



## Madpiper

Let's do this.


----------



## Gixxer

View attachment 10407


----------



## Madpiper

Save Matt267 PE.


----------



## Madpiper

Or don't....


----------



## Madpiper

I really don't care....


----------



## Madpiper

or do I?


----------



## Madpiper

4


----------



## Gixxer




----------



## Madpiper

3


----------



## Madpiper

2


----------



## Madpiper

1


----------



## Madpiper

Earth below us.....


----------



## Gixxer

View attachment 10409


----------



## txjennah PE

Gixxer said:


> View attachment 10409


Fake news!  we have a long way to go if we want to reach 15k by Thursday!


----------



## txjennah PE

Just finished brunch spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

Gonna start using spam threads like my personal Facebook account circa 2006.

I just had brunch.

I'm tired.

I have to work.


----------



## Gixxer

txjennah said:


> Fake news!  we have a long way to go if we want to reach 15k by Thursday!


bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

my dog is barking at me.


----------



## Madpiper

txjennah said:


> my dog is barking at me.


Mine too.....and I don't even own a dog! What?!


----------



## Gixxer

View attachment 10410


----------



## Madpiper

Okay, okay, okay.......


----------



## Madpiper

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Madpiper said:


> Mine too.....and I don't even own a dog! What?!


Haha are your feet hurting? I was told that was what "my dogs are barking" meant.  The first time I heard that, I was like WHATTTT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## txjennah PE

Working on a Saturday because I'm a loser and waiting to see a new venue spam


----------



## Gixxer

"I got a bagpipe headache" _-Johnny Bagpipes_


----------



## Madpiper

Gixxer said:


> "I got a bagpipe headache" _-Johnny Bagpipes_


Wrong


----------



## Madpiper

Bagpipes are the cure-all


----------



## Gixxer

Madpiper said:


> Wrong


No... really he said that!.... and yes bagpipe are cool!


----------



## Madpiper

Gixxer said:


> No... really he said that!.... and yes bagpipe are cool!


He must have been intoxicated....lol.


----------



## ruggercsc

We went camping last weekend and I brought along some Spam.  My wife could not stand it and spit it up.

Our dogs thought it was crack and pulled the can out the garbage and licked it clean (they also try to eat the goose shit when we go for a walk at the pond behind our house).


----------



## Gixxer

Madpiper said:


> He must have been intoxicated....lol.


Haha.. I think it was just after he played AC/AC's Thunderstruck?


----------



## Madpiper

Gixxer said:


> Haha.. I think it was just after he played AC/AC's Thunderstruck?


Alternating Current x 2?!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Madpiper

Johnny Bagpipes


----------



## Gixxer

Madpiper said:


> Alternating Current x 2?!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!


:thumbs:


----------



## Madpiper

When I was a kid, my mom told me that AC/DC stood for All Children are Devil's Children to try to deter me from listening. Totally worked....no wait, it didn't. Wow, did I just show my age or what!


----------



## Madpiper

The classic parenting "rock n roll is of the devil". Good stuff.


----------



## Madpiper

Spam


----------



## Gixxer

Madpiper said:


> When I was a kid, my mom told me that AC/DC stood for All Children are Devil's Children to try to deter me from listening. Totally worked....no wait, it didn't. Wow, did I just show my age or what!


Judas Priest is what I tortured my parents with! My mom put a nick in my tape, Screaming for Vengeance, so it would get eaten up in the tape player. Didn't change me at all! hahhahaha!!!


----------



## Gixxer

need to go take a shower... I small bad!!!!


----------



## Gixxer

SPAM!


----------



## In/PE/Out

This thread needs more Simposons nonsense. 

View attachment 10411


----------



## Madpiper

...and boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Madpiper

I personally believe that US Americans are unable to do so....


----------



## Madpiper

because, ah.....some, ah...people out there in our nation don't have maps.


----------



## Madpiper

Have you ever had a dream.....


----------



## Madpiper

A Spam dream?


----------



## Madpiper

That would be crazy!


----------



## Madpiper

In today's news...


----------



## Madpiper

spam...


----------



## Madpiper

and more spam.


----------



## Madpiper

Okay, that's enough for me today.


----------



## Madpiper

Spam you later.


----------



## Gixxer

Madpiper said:


> because, ah.....some, ah...people out there in our nation don't have maps.


Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on in here?! :huh:

EDIT: I'll take that ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Huh? As in, your kitty doesn't trust you? So how do you get him/her to stay still and calm for it?


It really takes time and patience. And I see yours (and the Fiance's) are really being put to the test. It's unfortunate when you have an over-active kitten to begin with. But perhaps, there really just is a compatibility issue. 



leggo PE said:


> Kitty was a nightmare this morning. Fiancé has threatened the timeline of 1 week before taking him back to the shelter.


All I can offer is what's already out there on the internet. Lots of tutorials and how-to's for things to try. But as mentioned above, kittens/cats can be VERY stubborn.


----------



## knight1fox3

Working on my IEEE paper that is to be published in IAS magazine soon. I know how to party... :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It really takes time and patience. And I see yours (and the Fiance's) are really being put to the test. It's unfortunate when you have an over-active kitten to begin with. But perhaps, there really just is a compatibility issue.
> 
> All I can offer is what's already out there on the internet. Lots of tutorials and how-to's for things to try. But as mentioned above, kittens/cats can be VERY stubborn.


Yep, I'm starting to think it might be a compatibility thing too, unfortunately. We'll see how this next week goes.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Yep, I'm starting to think it might be a compatibility thing too, unfortunately. We'll see how this next week goes.


One short-term thing that should hopefully help is to reward with some sort of special treat that they only get for doing something that you've instructed them to. To compliment this, I also wouldn't leave food out for them all the time. Because if you put them on a schedule, they will quickly associate you with food = trust in the long run. We typically do 3 meals per day, 1/4 cup in the AM, 1/4 cup at noon (auto feeder), and a 1/2 can of wet food for dinner. Might be worth a try. :dunno:


----------



## Voomie

Turkey in the oven for friendsgiving 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Took kid to see Justice League.  Mini date day!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Took kid to see Justice League.  Mini date day!


How was it? Did they have a bar? Asking for a friend...


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> One short-term thing that should hopefully help is to reward with some sort of special treat that they only get for doing something that you've instructed them to. To compliment this, I also wouldn't leave food out for them all the time. Because if you put them on a schedule, they will quickly associate you with food = trust in the long run. We typically do 3 meals per day, 1/4 cup in the AM, 1/4 cup at noon (auto feeder), and a 1/2 can of wet food for dinner. Might be worth a try. :dunno:


We do leave food out all of the time. He gets fed twice a day, typically 2/3's cup in the morning and 1/3 cup in the evening. He is good at grazing, and has not always eaten all of the food from either meal by the next time he gets fed (when the food gets replaced).

I'd say the number one issue is that, despite our efforts and our understanding that cats are most active around dawn and dusk, we simply cannot get him to stop majorly disrupting our sleep. Disrupting by means of knocking things over, scratching at our sliding bathroom or closet doors, literally throwing himself at the separate closet doorknob as if he could open it, climbing to the headboard of our bed and going in an out of and biting the ends of the blinds... Ignoring hasn't worked, spray bottle no longer works, and we are basically running out of ideas.

I am not saying the cat should automatically adjust to our sleep schedules. I just think he might have a bit too much energy (as it's his personality to be high energy, and not just kitten high energy) for us. I think I might be able to handle it by myself, but it's having a much harder effect on my fiancé, and this has to be working for the both of us.

Edit: Oops, I misread! You said don't leave food out all of the time. That's interesting. I never had a problem with leaving food out all of the time with our old kitty, but maybe it's worth a try with this one.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> great, that is just as good as the jell-o shot debacle with @SNAPE/SMOTT PE


Not sure what this is anout, but JELLO SHOTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

envirotex said:


> The Texas ladies have got it going on...
> 
> @SNAPE/SMOTT PE
> 
> @txjennah


Yes, too bad for you, you aren’t here!

Edit-wait, who was that statement to?


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Edit: Oops, I misread! You said don't leave food out all of the time. That's interesting. I never had a problem with leaving food out all of the time with our old kitty, but maybe it's worth a try with this one.


Indeed. Typically for old cats, they gotten to a point where they've adjusted to your schedule(s) and such. Its generally not an issue because they will eat when they're hungry. For younger cats/kittens, they don't really know how to eat in moderation and can end up gorging themselves with food that is out all the time (going thru this one right now with ours). Also, if there is food left over, I would suggest reducing the serving size to something that will get finished. The goal being to drive their appetite so that they associate you with food which tends to build trust.

For the attention-grabbing antics, are you able to close the bedroom door so the cat can't disrupt you? Or will he throw him/herself into the door then? If that is the case, double-sided adhesive tape (the kind that won't ruin the surface) will usually correct that. Though that might redirect to something else in the apartment then. But it's a place to start I suppose.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How was it? Did they have a bar? Asking for a friend...


Was pretty good.  I have not seen the whole dc series so there were some spoilers for previous movies... What can in say, I live under a rock or something.  Bar, yes.  They recently renovated and upgraded all the seats to recliners and added tap beer to concessions. It was just past lunch so I did not investigate further.


----------



## P-E

In/PE/Out said:


> This thread needs more Simposons nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 10411


----------



## P-E

And spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Canned spam, with jam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How was it? Did they have a bar? Asking for a friend...


How cool would that be to sip on a Bloody Mary while watching JL!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. Typically for old cats, they gotten to a point where they've adjusted to your schedule(s) and such. Its generally not an issue because they will eat when they're hungry. For younger cats/kittens, they don't really know how to eat in moderation and can end up gorging themselves with food that is out all the time (going thru this one right now with ours). Also, if there is food left over, I would suggest reducing the serving size to something that will get finished. The goal being to drive their appetite so that they associate you with food which tends to build trust.
> 
> For the attention-grabbing antics, are you able to close the bedroom door so the cat can't disrupt you? Or will he throw him/herself into the door then? If that is the case, double-sided adhesive tape (the kind that won't ruin the surface) will usually correct that. Though that might redirect to something else in the apartment then. But it's a place to start I suppose.


We can't close the bedroom door for a few reasons. One, the bathroom (where his litter box is) is off of our bedroom, and there's not really another good place to put it (the living room and combined kitchen and dining room are the only other options in our one bedroom apartment).

The one time we did try to close the bedroom door, when we first got him (at that time his litter box was next to a big plant he'd mistaken as his proper litter box), he would scratch it to get in... Not necessarily running into it (this is a more recent development). I think the obsession with getting into the closet has to do with him wanting to be able to access everywhere in this apartment. But he has eagle eyes for hanging things and we have delicate things hanging in the closet that we don't trust him not to pull down and destroy.

We tried the double-sided sticky tape on the closet doors, and it was a deterrent for maybe all of one day. He soon tried to peel the tape off. It seemed to be a giant was of tape if we we're to continue to try to use it as a deterrent. This kitty is so smart! I'm starting to think he's almost too smart.

Thank you for helping to be my kitten therapist, kf!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 6k!


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Getting closer...


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there...


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there...


----------



## leggo PE

6,000!


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, I'm setting it now. 7k by end of day Monday, if anyone ever wants their results!


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?








need beer   top


----------



## P-E

ok ready now


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?

Top







  more beer


----------



## P-E

another 800 to go


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

how about in the next hour?


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go

Top 









700 to go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we gohere we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we gohere we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go







beer break


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts

half way


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more postsmore posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts


----------



## P-E

more posts

top 





more beer


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by mondaypfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday


----------



## P-E

pfffft 7 k by monday





top and beer


----------



## P-E

just had swish by bissell brothers   good beer


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep goingkeep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep goingkeep going


----------



## P-E

keep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep goingkeep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going 




top

another beer break


----------



## P-E

following a swish by a alchemist focal banger


----------



## P-E

swish is better


----------



## P-E

picked up a lot of sediment


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spammingback to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## leggo PE

@P-E doing the newbie spammers a solid!


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry if I am ruining your streak of 1k posts in a row.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> @P-E doing the newbie spammers a solid!


watching elf with my son and a few craft beers


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Elf!


----------



## P-E

keep it going


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

promised 7 k by hours end


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

What time did you start?


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we gohere we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go

Done


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming on my phone is not as efficient.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

1000/ hour is easy


----------



## leggo PE

Umm not done! This is 6983.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

doing some stairs tomorrow at Harvard


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

whoops!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

here we go

math is bad after high abv beers


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now it's done! Good work!


----------



## P-E

keep going?


----------



## leggo PE

If only all spammers had @P-E's dedication, results would have been released already.


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## leggo PE

I can stick around for the next 15 or 20 minutes...


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> If only all spammers had @P-E's dedication, results would have been released already.


nope Mike would reinstate the rules


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> nope Mike would reinstate the rules


Shhhh! He doesn't need to know.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Shhhh! He doesn't need to know.


he's drinking, he'll be surprised


----------



## leggo PE

Here we go!


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

beer break



leggo PE said:


> Watching the Big 10 Championship.


quick beer break


----------



## leggo PE

Watching the Big 10 Championship.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> beer break
> 
> quick beer break


Continuing in your absence.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Continuing to spam.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Continuing in your absence.


back


----------



## leggo PE

Continuing to spam.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> back


Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to halfokay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## P-E

okay lets get to half


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedposthalfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

halfassedpost


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Still spammin'.


more beer- just a second


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> more beer- just a second


10-4. You drank that last one quickly.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> 10-4. You drank that last one quickly.


not all of it..   i get thirsty when on a spam bender


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

ready to go


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Still spammin'.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there

top


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost therealmost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there

There


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in.


----------



## leggo PE

Done!


----------



## leggo PE

Good, because I need to go.


----------



## P-E

good night


----------



## leggo PE

Good teamwork! Spamming on a phone and then a laptop (with only a roll bar) is not efficient.


----------



## P-E

i better stop


----------



## leggo PE

Spam ya later!


----------



## P-E

easy on a mac


----------



## P-E

see ya


----------



## knight1fox3

That's some good spamming!


----------



## knight1fox3

Go Badgers!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## P-E

let's see another 1500


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## P-E

double dog dare


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is that all you got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Is this all I got?


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

Carpal Tunnel setting in...


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Good run


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

Aw crap....the wife wants me to help put the kids to bed!


----------



## Madpiper

300!!!! Worst movie ever!


----------



## P-E

no excuse.  let the little one watch elf until 10:00 so I could continue


----------



## Madpiper

Okay, I'm out....peace, love....blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Madpiper

Little ONES...my nigs....I got 5!!!!


----------



## P-E

in that case you need spam more than the rest of us


----------



## Madpiper

Elf is a good one, though! I've watched Frozen so many times, I actually put my head through the sheet rock in our TV room!


----------



## Madpiper

I took Elsa's advice and let it mofugin go!


----------



## P-E

we/he watched wally a bunch.  Mostly when I was studying for the PE


----------



## P-E

wall-e


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wall-f


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wall-g


----------



## P-E

8K?  Doable if you hurry   I've exceeded by daily limit


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't know what that was


----------



## P-E

post fart


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> How cool would that be to sip on a Bloody Mary while watching JL!


Would be v cool.  In my reclining theater chair.  as long as it isn't one of those rumbling ones, I feel like I would be wearing said drink.  They apparently have some decent beers on tap, a selection of wines, frozen drinks and cocktails.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

post


----------



## P-E

im not here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> im not here


I know.  I don;t see you.


----------



## P-E

nor there


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Took the kids to the bike (like bicycle) bar tonight.  Let them run around outside in hoodies, they climbed the hill next to the patio to check out the train tracks.  They had fun.  I had beer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> nor there


Also true.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like beer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Having a party next weekend.  It is called the "First annual reboot of the PJK turkey fry party: Will it fry?"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I never knew you said that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My computer REALLY wants to quote tj_PE tonight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I didn't know you could reach a max post level.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Installing software.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I like beer.


now you're talking


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I didn't know you could reach a max post level.


no max for real


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had two beers.  I need to either have another or go to bed.


----------



## P-E

you're in luck, you can do both


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> no max for real


I have a theoretical max, when I get tired of posting.  Or drunk, or tired in general.  Or just forget.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## P-E

she's waiting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

waiting


----------



## P-E

for another beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ideally.


----------



## P-E

got clapton stuck in brain


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or for software to finish installing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have cake stuck in brain.


----------



## In/PE/Out

*Glendotricha* is an extinct genus in the superfamily Pyraloidea.[1] It was described by Kusnezov in 1941, and contains the species *G. olgae*. It is known from Baltic amber.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> *Glendotricha* is an extinct genus in the superfamily Pyraloidea.[1] It was described by Kusnezov in 1941, and contains the species *G. olgae*. It is known from Baltic amber.


tell me more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

extracting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

putting up Christmas tree tomorrow... maybe.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I have cake stuck in brain.


----------



## In/PE/Out

The *Philippine Squash Academy* (PSA) is the governing body of squash in the Philippines.

The PSA's predecessor is the Squash Rackets Association of the Philippines (SRAP) which was established in 1975. The SRAP was a regular member of Philippine Olympic Committee, Asian Squash Federation, and the World Squash Federation (WSF).[1]

With consent from the WSF and POC, the PSA was named as the national sports association for squash in 2016 due to pending accountabilities related to SRAP.[2]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

maybe @fujichan will come sing us carols for the big occasion.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


>


Not that kind of cake.


----------



## In/PE/Out

*The Delinquents* are a rap group from Oakland, California, composed of two members, Glen Jones a.k.a. G-Stack, Vidal Prevost a.k.a. V-White (formerly known as V-Dal) and Ghost Producer Gregory Turner a.k.a. Lord Gregory(formerly known as G-Black. They were established in July 1991 and were known for their playful brand of gangsta rap. G-Stack is a member of Thizz Entertainment.


----------



## In/PE/Out

The *law of East Timor* is based on the laws of Indonesia, as was determined by the United Nations. While laws were originally published only in English, the government began enacting law solely in Portuguese in 2002. For this reason, East Timorese laws are now written in English, Portuguese, and Indonesian. The law of East Timor is enforced by the National Police, established in 2002. One of the most important events in the history of the law of East Timor was the creation of the Special Panels of the Dili District Court, which attempted to deal with crimes such as murder, rape, and torture which took place in 1999. The panels sat from 2000 to 2006.


----------



## In/PE/Out

The *tectofilosids* are a group of filose amoebae with shells. These are composed of organic materials and sometimes collected debris, in contrast to the euglyphids, which produce shells from siliceous scales. The shell usually has a single opening, but in Amphitrema and a few other genera it has two on opposite ends. The cell itself occupies most of the shell. They are most often found on marsh plants such as Sphagnum.

This group was previously classified as the Gromiida or Gromiina. However, molecular studies separate Gromia from the others, which must therefore be renamed. They are placed among the Cercozoa, and presumably developed from flagellates like Cryothecomonas, which has a similar test. However, only a few have been studied in detail, so their relationships and monophyly are not yet certain.

In a recent classification, the group Tectofilosida was not used: Chlamydophryidae, Psammonobiotidae, Pseudodifflugiidae and Volutellidae were dispersally placed in Thecofilosea, while Amphitremidae was included in Labyrinthulomycetes.[2]

References;

1


 Cavalier-Smith T, Chao EE (October 2003). "Phylogeny and classification of phylum Cercozoa (Protozoa)". Protist. *154* (3-4): 341–58. doi:10.1078/143446103322454112. PMID 14658494.

*^* Adl SM, Simpson AG, Lane CE, Lukeš J, Bass D, Bowser SS, Brown MW, Burki F, Dunthorn M, Hampl V, Heiss A, Hoppenrath M, Lara E, Le Gall L, Lynn DH, McManus H, Mitchell EA, Mozley-Stanridge SE, Parfrey LW, Pawlowski J, Rueckert S, Shadwick L, Shadwick L, Schoch CL, Smirnov A, Spiegel FW (2012). "The revised classification of eukaryotes". J. Eukaryot. Microbiol. *59* (5): 429–93. doi:10.1111/j.1550-7408.2012.00644.x. PMC 3483872 



. PMID 23020233.


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## In/PE/Out

Spam doesn’t have to be interesting


----------



## P-E

thats for sure


----------



## User1

You all make me proud. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

People put pineapple on pizza, but what about pizza on your pineapple?

View attachment 10413


----------



## User1

I have a talent. I'm incapable of NOT fucking up my nail polish. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

This thread still needs more Simpsons

View attachment 10414


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10415


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

6

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

N

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

H

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

N

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

X

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

G

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Z

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

J

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then I 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not going 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I am so 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I will be 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

33222

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Uf

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

N

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Iii

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

88

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And then I can

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Iiik

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sls

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Pp

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Dd

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Aksd

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ofof

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Owow

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Kaoasddf

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

8

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Z

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

A

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

X

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

X

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Z

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

X

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

G

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

U

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

R

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Y

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

W

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Ccc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

55 is 55

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

333

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Hi

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

S

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Rks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Wew

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

D

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm too tired 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I can't do another 100 more 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

So you'll just have to take this 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

And you're gonna have to like it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bye. #7900

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I just bought 20 succulents for 30 dollars because they were on sale. What do I need 20 succulents for? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Seriously bye 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Waking up for Sunday brunch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

h


----------



## Madpiper

u


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

r


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

m


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

r


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

p


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

w


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

p


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

h


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

p


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

x


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

m


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

r


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

u


----------



## Madpiper

s


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

y


----------



## Madpiper

!


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

f


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

w


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

c


----------



## Madpiper

u


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

f


----------



## Madpiper

f


----------



## Madpiper

m


----------



## Madpiper

y


----------



## Madpiper

r


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

g


----------



## Madpiper

h


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

r


----------



## Madpiper

m


----------



## Madpiper

g


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

o


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

h


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

g


----------



## Madpiper

i


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

m


----------



## Madpiper

l


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

f


----------



## Madpiper

t


----------



## Madpiper

h


----------



## Madpiper

a


----------



## Madpiper

n


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

e


----------



## Madpiper

d


----------



## Madpiper

spam


----------



## Madpiper

again


----------



## Madpiper

uno mas


----------



## Madpiper

otra vez


----------



## Madpiper

de vez en cuando


----------



## Madpiper

El queso es viejo y mohoso


----------



## Madpiper

¿Dónde está el baño?


----------



## Madpiper

no mucho


----------



## Madpiper

let's count....shall we?


----------



## Madpiper

1


----------



## Madpiper

2


----------



## Madpiper

3


----------



## Madpiper

6


----------



## Madpiper

9


----------



## Madpiper

1


----------



## Madpiper

5


----------



## Madpiper

0


----------



## Madpiper

X


----------



## Madpiper

VI


----------



## Madpiper

78


----------



## Madpiper

4


----------



## Madpiper

12


----------



## Madpiper

XVII


----------



## Madpiper

IX


----------



## Madpiper

k


----------



## Madpiper

80


----------



## Madpiper

w8363567


----------



## Madpiper

123456789


----------



## Madpiper

7865


----------



## Madpiper

gfhd


----------



## Madpiper

hhuh


----------



## Madpiper

my password


----------



## Madpiper

orange


----------



## Madpiper

yellow


----------



## Madpiper

red


----------



## Madpiper

blue


----------



## Madpiper

red


----------



## Madpiper

black


----------



## Madpiper

white


----------



## Madpiper

@


----------



## Madpiper

yahoo


----------



## Madpiper

yahoo!!!!!!


----------



## Madpiper

spam


----------



## Madpiper

spam


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

Posted just now


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Madpiper

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey bacon for the win!!!


----------



## Gixxer

I wounder if Rowdy Roddy Piper and Johnny Bagpipes ever got to hang out? I use to love to watch a little WWF before terrorizing the town on my BMX elevendy years ago!


----------



## knight1fox3

Gixxer said:


> I wounder if Rowdy Roddy Piper and Johnny Bagpipes ever got to hang out? I use to love to watch a little WWF before terrorizing the town on my BMX elevendy years ago!


----------



## Gixxer

knight1fox3 said:


>


See..... who does love a little WWF. Never could figure why mom would roll her eyes every time she walked by and it was on? She might have gotten a little to much Rick Flair?" I don't think she was exposed to much of the Under Taker though? Maybe that's what he needed?


----------



## knight1fox3

Gixxer said:


> See..... who does love a little WWF. Never could figure why mom would roll her eyes every time she walked by and it was on? She might have gotten a little to much Rick Flair?" I don't think she was exposed to much of the Under Taker though? Maybe that's what he needed?


Indeed. Was it fake? Some of it yes. But it was great entertainment pre-internet/social networking.

And I'm probably dating myself, but we (high school group) used to get together at someone's house for the "pay-per-view" match-ups (i.e. Wreslemania, etc.). LOL


----------



## Gixxer

knight1fox3 said:


> And I'm probably dating myself


Yeah... we would go to the Cow Palace and watch it live when we could..... It was epic. You Tube can't even come close to what I saw!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BTW @Gixxer. do you in fact have a gixxer? Or just a clever user name?

2006 600 here. Custom Shogun crash slider kit, Puig windshield, Corbin seat, and fender eliminator. :thumbs:


----------



## Gixxer

knight1fox3 said:


> 2006 600 here. Custom Shogun crash slider kit, Puig windshield, Corbin seat, and fender eliminator. :thumbs:


Nice! I have a 2005 1000. I love it! I've had it since 2007. second owner. Pretty much stock. There is nothing like 14000 rpm's in first gear! 45k miles.


----------



## knight1fox3

Gixxer said:


> Nice! I have a 2005 1000. I love it! I've had it since 2007. second owner. Pretty much stock. There is nothing like 14000 rpm's in first gear! 45k miles.








Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer

knight1fox3 said:


> 2006 600 here. Custom Shogun crash slider kit, Puig windshield, Corbin seat, and fender eliminator. :thumbs:


I think i posted too many Memes yesterday. I cant upload pictures anymore. haha!


----------



## knight1fox3

Gixxer said:


> I think i posted too many Memes yesterday. I cant upload pictures anymore. haha!


Go to your account settings and manage attachments. Just delete a few that are archived there. Should free up some space.


----------



## Gixxer

knight1fox3 said:


> 2006 600 here. Custom Shogun crash slider kit, Puig windshield, Corbin seat, and fender eliminator. :thumbs:


----------



## Gixxer

Time to get some chores done! Spam away!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Hi. About to start day 2 of videogamimg 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Hi. About to start day 2 of videogamimg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


More Destiny? It was free this weekend on Steam. But I didn't get around to trying it. Might buy it later this week if it goes on sale.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> More Destiny? It was free this weekend on Steam. But I didn't get around to trying it. Might buy it later this week if it goes on sale.


Yea except it only allows max 3 players to play together so we've been playing fortnite which is so boring but I would be not playing anything, and just skyping with them if nothing else. So meh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hubs is driving me loco.  I just want to sit and do nothing.  He is in clean mode.  Ugh.  And then he is going to complain that he's tired and sore or some shit.


----------



## smrob

Day 38 spam


----------



## smrob

It's Monday!

Time to start adulting  :wacko:


----------



## Voomie

Interview today spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

so, what did i miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Wood


mornin'


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. Was it fake? Some of it yes. But it was great entertainment pre-internet/social networking.
> 
> And I'm probably dating myself, but we (high school group) used to get together at someone's house for the "pay-per-view" match-ups (i.e. Wreslemania, etc.). LOL


In high school we had Nirto Parties every Monday for a good year and a half. It started off with about 5-6 guys and by the end we would have some nights where 20+ people would show up. Good times.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm probably dating myself.


Interesting revelation.


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> maybe @fujichan will come sing us carols for the big occasion.


Oh! Sorry, was out hunting Christmas trees. Anyway, happy to oblige, if a little late....

Ready - a 1, a 2, a 1, 2, 3,4......Grandma got runover by a reindeeeeeeeeeeeeeer...


----------



## Ble_PE

DECK THE HALLS WITH BOUGHS OF HOLLY!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Oh! Sorry, was out hunting Christmas trees. Anyway, happy to oblige, if a little late....
> 
> Ready - a 1, a 2, a 1, 2, 3,4......Grandma got runover by a reindeeeeeeeeeeeeeer...


My kids "discovered" that song this weekend.  DROVE ME INSANE singing it over and over and over!


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> My kids "discovered" that song this weekend.  DROVE ME INSANE singing it over and over and over!


haha! Sorry to bring it to the office for you....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> haha! Sorry to bring it to the office for you....


It's ok.    We had some separation time.  It is all good.


----------



## Bonsai

vhab49 said:


> My kids "discovered" that song this weekend.  DROVE ME INSANE singing it over and over and over!


At least it wasn't the hippopotamus song


----------



## fujichan

but only a hippopotamus will dooooooooooooo


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> so, what did i miss?


A flock of seagulls and an oil shortage....that's about it. (movie quote)


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## wyman

Well obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## fujichan

Good King Wenceslas last looked out.....


----------



## fujichan

on the feast of stephen


----------



## fujichan

though the snow lay round about


----------



## fujichan

deep and crisp and even


----------



## fujichan

brightly shone the moon that night


----------



## fujichan

though the frost was cruuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Do not know the next line here, lets go eat some gruuuuuueeeeeeeel.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> DECK THE HALLS WITH BOUGHS OF HOLLY!!


FA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## smrob

Hark how the bells


----------



## smrob

Sweet silver bells


----------



## smrob

All seem to say


----------



## smrob

Throw cares away


----------



## smrob

Christmas is here


----------



## smrob

Bringing good cheer


----------



## smrob

To young and old


----------



## smrob

Meek and the bold


----------



## smrob

Ding dong ding dong


----------



## fujichan

ding dong ding dong


----------



## smrob

That is their song


----------



## fujichan

smrob said:


> Ding dong ding dong


great minds darling, great minds


----------



## smrob

With joyful ring


----------



## smrob

All caroling


----------



## smrob

One seems to here


----------



## smrob

Words of good cheer


----------



## smrob

From everywhere


----------



## smrob

Filling the air


----------



## smrob

Oh how they pound


----------



## smrob

Raising the sound


----------



## smrob

O'er hill and dale


----------



## smrob

Telling their tale


----------



## smrob

Gaily they ring


----------



## smrob

While people sing


----------



## smrob

Songs of good cheer


----------



## smrob

Christmas is here


----------



## smrob

Merry, Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas,


----------



## smrob

Merry, Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas,


----------



## smrob

On on they send,On without end,Their joyful toneTo every home.


----------



## smrob

Ding dong ding....


----------



## smrob

DONG!


----------



## smrob

All time fave!


----------



## smrob

fujichan said:


> great minds darling, great minds


hahaha.  Indeed!


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is strong today.


----------



## matt267 PE

The wait is half way done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results in about a month or so.


----------



## fujichan

matt267 PE said:


> Spam is strong today.


aaaaaaaaaamen


----------



## fujichan

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam...sorry, needed to get that out.


----------



## Wade_TX

F5


----------



## Wade_TX

F5


----------



## Wade_TX

F5


----------



## wyman

Innnn the bleak mid-wiiiiiiinnnnnterrrrrr

frosty winds made moan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Results in about a month or so.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lets get some work done.  And by work I mean SPAM.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well it sure is Monday


----------



## fujichan

Well that's a nice bit of distraction - donuts!

Now I've got to go and make another pot of coffee, damnit.


----------



## fujichan

gym/spam/gym/spam/gym/spam....repeat (or just skip gym)

better yet donut/spam/donut/spam/donut/spam...puke


----------



## matt267 PE

Wade_TX said:


> F5


And so it starts.


----------



## matt267 PE

@wyman, nice to spam ya. Keep it up.


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel like it has to be soon... starting to get the nervous pees.  Wait, maybe I've just had too much coffee this morning.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Spam is strong today.


Or is it?



Ble_PE said:


> Well it sure is Monday


----------



## smrob

Aaaggghhh. Agony of waiting spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ugh.


----------



## leggo PE

Ah yes, spam progress!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally more than halfway to the goal. But let's keep it up to reach 15k so people can get their results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel sick.


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Interview today spam.


Good luck!


----------



## fujichan

Ugh...so now I've been given a project to work on which is closely related to a question I know I screwed up on the test....this is either divine intervention, foolishness on the part of my employer, or just SPAM!


----------



## Voomie

Interview went well. I should know if I got the job before Christmas. Hopefully Santa remembers that I was extra good this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Ugh...so now I've been given a project to work on which is closely related to a question I know I screwed up on the test....this is either divine intervention, foolishness on the part of my employer, or just SPAM!


So you have resources at hand that you didn't at the test...  time for redemption!


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> So you have resources at hand that you didn't at the test...  time for redemption!


Going for it!  :bananalama: (I don't know what this icon means, but I love it!)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Going for it!  :bananalama: (I don't know what this icon means, but I love it!)


Banana on a llama?  IDK either.


----------



## akwooly

one for the team


----------



## fujichan

Troll spam....cruel cruel bastards (unless it's really true, then fuuuuuu.....)


----------



## leggo PE

Ummm are results starting to be released??


----------



## knight1fox3

I believe it may be true based on some early indications. Here come the results!

Good luck being productive today everyone! :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ITs real people.  I can't look.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ummm are results starting to be released??


I just got the email.  This is not according to plan.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I just got the email.  This is not according to plan.


Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh I'm pulling for you!


----------



## leggo PE

And first results on a Monday? Wow, NCEES is really on it this year!


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> I just got the email.  This is not according to plan.


GO VHAB!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> ITs real people.  I can't look.


If you really can't look, like I couldn't last time, call your S.O. and have them log in and check for you.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> ITs real people.  I can't look.


Put your big girl pants on and open that email immediately! ldman:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[SIZE= 72px]GREEENNNNN[/SIZE]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

omgomgomgomgomgomgomogmomggomg


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Put your big girl pants on and open that email immediately! ldman:


You shush! I legitimately had my (at the time) boyfriend log in for me. I couldn't handle possibly seeing a fail for a third time in my office, when for the third time I already knew a coworker of mine had already passed and it was that big of a deal for them.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> [SIZE= 72px]GREEENNNNN[/SIZE]


AHHHHH I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## fujichan

love the EngineeringProServices pop up in my activity feed - April will be here sooner that you think. F-off arseholes, don't you know I'm dying over here.


----------



## leggo PE

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> GREEENNNNN


WWOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49 I am seriously so pumped for you!


----------



## leggo PE

Celebratory spam is the best spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> You shush! I legitimately had my (at the time) boyfriend log in for me. I couldn't handle possibly seeing a fail for a third time in my office, when for the third time I already knew a coworker of mine had already passed and it was that big of a deal for them.


Sorry, comes with the territory of engineering. It also builds character! :thumbs:



vhab49 said:


> [SIZE= 72px]GREEENNNNN[/SIZE]


Haha...see?! Congrats, you worked your @ss off for this! Yes, it's ok to drink at work. LOL


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, it's ok to drink at work. LOL


Yes, perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Voomie

Mine is still green!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> [SIZE= 72px]GREEENNNNN[/SIZE]


Nice job!! @vhab49


----------



## cuatona1

Last Minute SPAM!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Voomie

I am also sad that I will no longer be able to troll about delays.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> I am also sad that I will no longer be able to troll about delays.


A natural progression of every exam cycle.


----------



## Voomie

It's not too early to start trolling for the next exam?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> It's not too early to start trolling for the next exam?


It's tougher without the APR 2018 forum...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> It's not too early to start trolling for the next exam?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never!


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard the April 2018 exams are going to be canceled. Something to do with the color of the pencils being messed up.


----------



## Voomie

In that case, I heard there is debate about how widgets are going to be measure. Some people are going with radians, some with degrees and others are pushing for the inverse square of the EB spam function. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smrob

@vhab49 Congrats!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@vhab49, so how does it feel?


----------



## matt267 PE

See, spammers almost always pass.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> I heard the April 2018 exams are going to be canceled. Something to do with the color of the pencils being messed up.


They messed it all up with the weird Frankenstein pencils from this cycle.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> See, spammers almost always pass.


It's true.


----------



## Voomie

Congrats to everyone!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> They messed it all up with the weird Frankenstein pencils from this cycle.


Damn engineers had to make it complicated.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> It's true.


It is a statistical proven fact.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> It is a statistical proven fact.


Absolutely. Cases in point:

@matt267 PE, @thekzieg, @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @vhab49. And many others!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> I am also sad that I will no longer be able to troll about delays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Illinois will be delayed.....  Cts state.

And a top.  I win the day!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> And a top.  I win the day!


You absolutely do win today!


----------



## Ble_PE

Now for the slow slide to 5 o'clock!


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> See, spammers almost always pass.


It's an almost fact!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> @vhab49, so how does it feel?


Amazing.  And nerve wracking. And amazing.  I think they might expect me to do some work today. I think I might have to take the afternoon off.


----------



## fujichan

Waiting spam.... lease:


----------



## fujichan

still waiting spam


----------



## knight1fox3

fujichan said:


> Waiting spam.... lease:


----------



## fujichan

knight1fox3 said:


>


crueeeeeeeeeeeeeel....in other news, still waiting


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats on passing @vhab49!!


----------



## fujichan

ohhhh jingle bells jingle bells


----------



## fujichan

jingle all the way


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Congrats on passing @vhab49!!


Thanks.  I feel so damn relieved right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Absolutely. Cases in point:
> 
> @matt267 PE, @thekzieg, @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @vhab49. And many others!


Damn straight. I didn't pass because I'm smart. 



Voomie said:


> It's an almost fact!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Almost is close enough.


----------



## fujichan

come on colorado release results


----------



## fujichan

(with a passing result) so you can make my day


----------



## fujichan

Hey!


----------



## fujichan

Dashing through the snow


----------



## leggo PE

On a one horse open sleigh!


----------



## In/PE/Out

In a 10-horse motor sleigh


----------



## fujichan

What fun it is to wait for results


----------



## User1

Over the fields we go! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> What fun it is to wait for results


Lies all of them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So its funny, the Results that people posted earlier today felt like they were real.  I got the shakes, and the chills. Then about 30 minutes later the email.  I'm glad Iowa came out early, because it would have been a LONG week waiting.


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> Lies all of them.


What are you still doing here - thought you'd be at the bar by now!


----------



## knight1fox3

fujichan said:


> What are you still doing here - thought you'd be at the bar by now!


x100


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> So its funny, the Results that people posted earlier today felt like they were real.  I got the shakes, and the chills. Then about 30 minutes later the email.  I'm glad Iowa came out early, because it would have been a LONG week waiting.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out I thought people were posting fake results again.


----------



## knight1fox3

CTOD said:


> I thought people were posting fake results again.


That doesn't happen on this board. This is a professional forum.


----------



## CTOD

knight1fox3 said:


> That doesn't happen on this board. This is a professional forum.


lol


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this day is crawling by!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> What are you still doing here - thought you'd be at the bar by now!






knight1fox3 said:


> x100


Soon.  Not  really sure where to go for a drink at this time of day.  And all of my people are at work.  I am for damn sure leaving early though.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Soon.  Not  really sure where to go for a drink at this time of day.  And all of my people are at work.  I am for damn sure leaving early though.


A bar. Any bar. Make friends with the regulars!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> A bar. Any bar. Make friends with the regulars!


FINE!  I will go to the bar.  Please hold.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> FINE!  I will go to the bar.  Please hold.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CTOD

knight1fox3 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I'm shaking!


----------



## CTOD

knight1fox3 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG I'm shaking!


----------



## leggo PE

CTOD said:


> I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking!
> 
> View attachment 10457


Wahoooooo CONGRATS!


----------



## leggo PE

Now don't just forget about this board!


----------



## fujichan

CTOD said:


> I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking!


AWESOME! congratulations!


----------



## fujichan

Soooo, how long has it been since I've done any work today?


----------



## Ble_PE

Congrats @CTOD!


----------



## CTOD

Ble_PE said:


> Congrats @CTOD!






fujichan said:


> AWESOME! congratulations!






leggo PE said:


> Now don't just forget about this board!






leggo PE said:


> Wahoooooo CONGRATS!


Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> Soooo, how long has it been since I've done any work today?


I'm at 3 hours.


----------



## fujichan

Oh Canada  Colorado, Oh Colorado...when will you spring forth with results?


----------



## fujichan

vhab49 said:


> I'm at 3 hours.


I thought you were going to the bar!?


----------



## CTOD

vhab49 said:


> I'm at 3 hours.


I'm at 4 and going to lunch lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fujichan said:


> I thought you were going to the bar!?


I'm was hoping that someone would come in so I can ask a question...  I think I am going to give up though.  Haha.  Plus, the bar I prefer doesn't open until 3.   Which is stupid.


----------



## knight1fox3

CTOD said:


> I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking!
> 
> View attachment 10457


Congrats! Way to stick with all the spamming/trolling! Time to celebrate! :thumbs:


----------



## smrob

fujichan said:


> I thought you were going to the bar!?


Results or not, it doesn't look like any of us are getting anything productive done today.  Let's ALL go to the bar!  Drink, drink, drink!!!


----------



## fujichan

smrob said:


> Results or not, it doesn't look like any of us are getting anything productive done today.  Let's ALL go to the bar!  Drink, drink, drink!!!


I'm in!


----------



## smrob

congrats @CTOD!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, since everyone else is doing it:


----------



## smrob

fujichan said:


> I'm in!


The only thing opened at this time of day has a pretty rough diverse regular crowd.  We'll fit right in!!!! Either sobbing into our glasses or clinking them with the entire crowd!


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm in. I'll even buy the first round for those that passed. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

I want to be in, too!


----------



## User1

CTOD said:


> I freaking passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking!
> 
> View attachment 10457


YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS congratulations!!!


----------



## smrob

vhab49 said:


> Also, since everyone else is doing it:
> 
> View attachment 10459


Whooop whoooop!  It's even more real!!  Congrats again!!!


----------



## fujichan




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm in. I'll even buy the first round for those that passed. :thumbs:


I'll be right over.


----------



## smrob

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm in. I'll even buy the first round for those that passed. :thumbs:






leggo PE said:


> I want to be in, too!


Everyone's invited!!  

How do we setup a skype bar hop?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS congratulations!!!


That will never get old.


----------



## smrob

Would lol again!   :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> That will never get old.


As won't....

View attachment 9471


----------



## Ble_PE

And yet the computer-based California specific exams are still being process and graded... How can it take longer to grade those than scantrons?


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> That will never get old.


I found another variation. Posted in map thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> As won't....
> 
> View attachment 9471


BIRDIE BIRDIE BIRDE!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> I'll be right over.


Should only take about 5 hours according to Google maps. LOL

vhab49 strolling out of work to day like:


----------



## User1

i really like this guy's enthusiasm. i want to be his friend.


----------



## User1




----------



## User1




----------



## smrob

I want to be that excited today!   C'mon GA.  Just rip off the band aid already.


----------



## fujichan

smrob said:


> I want to be that excited today!   C'mon GA.  Just rip off the band aid already.


Me too! I've moved on from shakes chills and overenthusiasm to meh...F5


----------



## smrob

fujichan said:


> Me too! I've moved on from shakes chills and overenthusiasm to meh...F5


I'm so nervous I can't even think straight today.  
 

When I refresh myNCEES, I don't even look at the page.


----------



## fujichan

smrob said:


> I'm so nervous I can't even think straight today.
> 
> 
> When I refresh myNCEES, I don't even look at the page.


I sort of squint....just in case


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still at work because I don't want to go home. 

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, this day is crawling by!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not much butthurt this exam cycle.


----------



## matt267 PE

They're either getting tougher, or we're getting softer.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn kids.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to those that passed. 

top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## CTOD

tj_PE said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Voomie

As the results roll in...





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why do photos have to be so difficult!?!


----------



## Voomie

Spam for spam's sake





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Stupid tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

vhab49 said:


> Also, since everyone else is doing it:
> 
> View attachment 10459


We were one exam cycle from being in the same room for the FE exam (I took the FE April 2013)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In/PE/Out said:


> We were one exam cycle from being in the same room for the FE exam (I took the FE April 2013)


In the super trashy hotel?


----------



## In/PE/Out

vhab49 said:


> In the super trashy hotel?


The very same.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It was awesome the first time I was there, there was a pool tournament in the next rooms.  Loud, Smokey, gross.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> It was awesome the first time I was there, there was a pool tournament in the next rooms.  Loud, Smokey, gross.


Excellent conditions for focusing on the task at hand!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Why do photos have to be so difficult!?!


They really aren't. *#techfail*

EDIT: ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> They really aren't. *#techfail*
> 
> EDIT: ToP! :bananalama:


Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Not top.


I reiterate, why doesn't the top that shows up on the pages on an internet browser match the post count for tops? It really doesn't make sense, but is consistent on my work computer, home laptop, and smartphone (Pixel 2 baby!). This seems to be the only thread that has the problem.

Also, I'm always using Chrome... Would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## leggo PE

Woah, I just checked in Firefox... And it shows up correctly. @knight1fox3, are you using Chrome too?

Edit:

Actual top!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Woah, I just checked in Firefox... And it shows up correctly. [mention=14295]knight1fox3[/mention], are you using Chrome too?
> Edit:
> Actual top!
> :bananalama:


So Chrome is mis-representing post position in the thread overall? Very odd.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

It's weird! It has not always done this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> They really aren't. *#techfail*
> 
> EDIT: ToP! :bananalama:


I dont know how to make my phone take small enough photos to post here.  Agree #techfail, but I'm an old lady.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's blame tapatalk.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Soon.  Not  really sure where to go for a drink at this time of day.  And all of my people are at work.  I am for damn sure leaving early though.


Hell, I'll have a beer too.   Congrats!


----------



## CTOD

P-E said:


> Hell, I'll have a beer too.   Congrats!


Me three!

Spamalamadingdong


----------



## akwooly

congrats to everyone that passed!  but you all failed this game.


----------



## Road Guy

To the pit of misery!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dilly dilly!


----------



## P-E

Or drunk tank


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

akwooly said:


> congrats to everyone that passed!  but you all failed this game.


I tried the get @matt267 PE banned route, but no takers.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I tried the get @matt267 PE banned route, but no takers.


You didn't try hard enough.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> You didn't try hard enough.


Green pass says I did.


----------



## leggo PE

Yay spam! See, it works!


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## P-E

Finally home


----------



## leggo PE

Lied! Now it's end of day spam.

Got a windy bike ride to look forward to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

windy here too


----------



## Gixxer

;lknasdvlcv l;kl;kmc ;lkmsdfk pspkmff !!!!!!! ;plmkgpl[mv;pkgmpgkmgpkmgpkmgpkmgfpkgfm !!!!!  lk;mdflkvfkdflkdflknfv!!!!!

When they  say they are releasing the results today and only 2 people say they got their results in CA. 

pkjsdfpijdfgp!!!!!! epdfigpimjdfvpkmdpkmfgbpfbgp'kfbg'ksdfknsfnjgfbn!!!!!!!! kldnhfgpoidnf;lknns;lkneasgr;jons;ljsgl;jsergl;jnvjkneopinwegf098hy23t23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxer

I'll Sleep much better now!!!!!!


----------



## P-E

Another double IPA and I'll sleep better.


----------



## Gixxer

P-E said:


> Another double IPA and I'll sleep better.


Amen!


----------



## Gixxer

@P-E ever go down the Saco River?


----------



## P-E

Gixxer said:


> @P-E ever go down the Saco River?


Several times.  We used to bring Schaefer and homemade water cannons.


----------



## Gixxer

P-E said:


> Several times.  We used to bring Schaefer and homemade water cannons.


Nice! One of the best vacations of my life was floating in a canoe down the Saco!


----------



## P-E

We used Saco Bound.  Camp there on Friday night.  Sunday the take out is at their campsite.  Maximum lazy weekend


----------



## P-E

Having a treehouse Julius.   Awesome.


----------



## Gixxer

We went back in the early 90's. couldn't even tell you who we used. I think we left Friday noonish and pulled out Monday. Memorial Weekend trip! what a blast!


----------



## P-E

That's early.  We always went in late July.


----------



## P-E

That was mid 1990s


----------



## knight1fox3

MNF spam...


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I dont know how to make my phone take small enough photos to post here.  Agree #techfail, but I'm an old lady.


Tapatalk decreases for you. But Tapatalk sucks 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer

Wasn't there a big fight in the mid 90's out there?


----------



## Gixxer

Maybe it was 92? We ended up going to White Mountain in 93.


----------



## smrob

Still waiting and sleepless in GA spam.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> MNF spam...


Damn Pitt, got 13 points on them.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## P-E

Gixxer said:


> Wasn't there a big fight in the mid 90's out there?


A lot of shenanigans on that river.  So much beer too.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Passed out on the couch in the 4th quarter and missed the end of the game.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back at the desk today.  Gonna get some work done.  Co-worker took PE in Illinois so has a few days to wait.  Poor guy.


----------



## csb

S-P-A-M


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still doing this?


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Are we still doing this?


:banhim:


----------



## Voomie

It's no pass but I'll take it. Now we wait til July 2nd.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Interesting


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats, @Voomie!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m in full on ‘IDGAF, let them fire me’ mode, which is running hand in hand with ‘about to walk out this door and not come bsck’ mode.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I hope we are, I’ll post a bunch of spam. If I have time.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> :banhim:


Nice try. 

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Like canned spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Voomie, congrats.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the end of the world as we know it...


----------



## User1

I feel fine :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Six o'clock, T.V. hour, don't get caught in foreign tower


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'!


----------



## Voomie

Post lunch spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Post lunch spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Kind of almost lunch time spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost end of day spam.  Kinda was productive today.


----------



## leggo PE

Still a few more hours to go spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Nope. That's a wrap!


----------



## P-E

On the train


----------



## P-E

Tonight is Christmas tree night.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

Almost home


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Spam!


You can say that again.


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## SE_FL

@Voomie Congrats!


----------



## In/PE/Out

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## User1

In/PE/Out said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


Um

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Holy poop man!  So, does the thing eventually start to feel real?  I keep waiting to wake up and discover the pass was just a dream.


----------



## User1

There's a girl on the bus and I mean there's worse things but she keeps high pitched giggling just 4 hehehehe then silence then repeat and I don't have my headphones 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Holy poop man!  So, does the thing eventually start to feel real?  I keep waiting to wake up and discover the pass was just a dream.


Normally around the time the board issues your license number.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## matt267 PE

wood


----------



## matt267 PE

In/PE/Out said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


Nice effort @In/PE/Out. Now try to post each "spam" one at a time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nice effort @In/PE/Out. Now try to post each "spam" one at a time.


That full page spam took FOREVER to scoll past on my phone!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> That full page spam took FOREVER to scoll past on my phone!


As a PE, you can handle it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> As a PE, you can handle it.


Thank you PE, for giving me the strength and wisdom to get past it.  And you Matt for believing in me.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> And you Matt for believing in me.


Well.... I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Ble_PE

vhab49 said:


> Thank you PE, for giving me the strength and wisdom to get past it.  And you Matt for believing in me.


Now you must become one with your new PE_ness.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Now you must become one with your new PE_ness.


Do you enjoy embracing your PE_ness?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Do you enjoy embracing your PE_ness?


Last time I checked I didn't have one.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Last time I checked I didn't have one.


You can borrow mine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> You can borrow mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My husband would say the same thing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well.... I wouldn't go that far.


Harsh man.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> My husband would say the same thing.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Fair question.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well this thing completely died once the results came out.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Well this thing completely died once the results came out.


The spam Gods are satisfied or everyone is repeatly hitting F5.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Busy working, I am.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunchtime SPAM, I am.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dumped my lunch on my leg, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Some things never change, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> The spam Gods are satisfied or everyone is repeatly hitting F5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We did have some quality SPAM this time.


----------



## In/PE/Out

Gotta keep posting spam until my state releases results...


----------



## In/PE/Out

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105 
82097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798 
21480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284 
81117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964 
42881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914 
56485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737 
24587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367 
89259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943 
30572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480 
74462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129 
83367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986 
09437027705392171762931767523846748184676694051320 
00568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721 
46844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354 
20199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605 
18707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595 
02445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817 
10100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035 
98253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781 
8577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989


----------



## In/PE/Out

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105 
82097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798 
21480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284 
81117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964 
42881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914 
56485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737 
24587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367 
89259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943 
30572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480 
74462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129 
83367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986 
09437027705392171762931767523846748184676694051320 
00568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721 
46844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354 
20199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605 
18707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595 
02445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817 
10100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035 
98253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781 
85778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893 
80952572010654858632788659361533818279682303019520 
35301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515 
57485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838 
17546374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128 
58361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449 
44825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129 
33136770289891521047521620569660240580381501935112 
53382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796 
78235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455 
57067498385054945885869269956909272107975093029553 
21165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566 
36980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008 
16470600161452491921732172147723501414419735685481 
61361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334 
54776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425 
68876717904946016534668049886272327917860857843838 
27967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117 
39298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630 
67442786220391949450471237137869609563643719172874 
67764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099 
46576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772 
67194782684826014769909026401363944374553050682034 
96252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515 
70985838741059788595977297549893016175392846813826 
86838689427741559918559252459539594310499725246808 
45987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884 
39045124413654976278079771569143599770012961608944 
16948685558484063534220722258284886481584560285060 
16842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823986 
45659611635488623057745649803559363456817432411251 
50760694794510965960940252288797108931456691368672 
28748940560101503308617928680920874760917824938589 
00971490967598526136554978189312978482168299894872 
26588048575640142704775551323796414515237462343645 
42858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102 
13596953623144295248493718711014576540359027993440 
37420073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138 
68751943506430218453191048481005370614680674919278 
19119793995206141966342875444064374512371819217999 
83910159195618146751426912397489409071864942319615 
67945208095146550225231603881930142093762137855956 
63893778708303906979207734672218256259966150142150 
30680384477345492026054146659252014974428507325186 
66002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561 
00550810665879699816357473638405257145910289706414 
01109712062804390397595156771577004203378699360072 
30558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867 
32157919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167 
22910981690915280173506712748583222871835209353965 
72512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126 
71113699086585163983150197016515116851714376576183 
51556508849099898599823873455283316355076479185358 
93226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416 
54985946163718027098199430992448895757128289059232 
33260972997120844335732654893823911932597463667305 
83604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561 
80937734440307074692112019130203303801976211011004 
49293215160842444859637669838952286847831235526582 
13144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802 
80731891544110104468232527162010526522721116603966 
65573092547110557853763466820653109896526918620564 
76931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453 
34885034611365768675324944166803962657978771855608 
45529654126654085306143444318586769751456614068007 
00237877659134401712749470420562230538994561314071 
12700040785473326993908145466464588079727082668306 
34328587856983052358089330657574067954571637752542 
02114955761581400250126228594130216471550979259230 
99079654737612551765675135751782966645477917450112 
99614890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019 
38971311179042978285647503203198691514028708085990 
48010941214722131794764777262241425485454033215718 
53061422881375850430633217518297986622371721591607 
71669254748738986654949450114654062843366393790039 
76926567214638530673609657120918076383271664162748 
88800786925602902284721040317211860820419000422966 
17119637792133757511495950156604963186294726547364 
25230817703675159067350235072835405670403867435136 
22224771589150495309844489333096340878076932599397 
8054193414473774418426312986080998886874132604721


----------



## Voomie

Chasing down a project that didn't get billed for 2 months spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

Accurate to 10,000 digits


3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105 
82097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798 
21480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284 
81117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964 
42881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914 
56485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737 
24587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367 
89259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943 
30572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480 
74462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129 
83367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986 
09437027705392171762931767523846748184676694051320 
00568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721 
46844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354 
20199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605 
18707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595 
02445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817 
10100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035 
98253490428755468731159562863882353787593751957781 
85778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893 
80952572010654858632788659361533818279682303019520 
35301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515 
57485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838 
17546374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128 
58361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449 
44825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129 
33136770289891521047521620569660240580381501935112 
53382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796 
78235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455 
57067498385054945885869269956909272107975093029553 
21165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566 
36980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008 
16470600161452491921732172147723501414419735685481 
61361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334 
54776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425 
68876717904946016534668049886272327917860857843838 
27967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117 
39298489608412848862694560424196528502221066118630 
67442786220391949450471237137869609563643719172874 
67764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099 
46576407895126946839835259570982582262052248940772 
67194782684826014769909026401363944374553050682034 
96252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515 
70985838741059788595977297549893016175392846813826 
86838689427741559918559252459539594310499725246808 
45987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884 
39045124413654976278079771569143599770012961608944 
16948685558484063534220722258284886481584560285060 
16842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823986 
45659611635488623057745649803559363456817432411251 
50760694794510965960940252288797108931456691368672 
28748940560101503308617928680920874760917824938589 
00971490967598526136554978189312978482168299894872 
26588048575640142704775551323796414515237462343645 
42858444795265867821051141354735739523113427166102 
13596953623144295248493718711014576540359027993440 
37420073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138 
68751943506430218453191048481005370614680674919278 
19119793995206141966342875444064374512371819217999 
83910159195618146751426912397489409071864942319615 
67945208095146550225231603881930142093762137855956 
63893778708303906979207734672218256259966150142150 
30680384477345492026054146659252014974428507325186 
66002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561 
00550810665879699816357473638405257145910289706414 
01109712062804390397595156771577004203378699360072 
30558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867 
32157919841484882916447060957527069572209175671167 
22910981690915280173506712748583222871835209353965 
72512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126 
71113699086585163983150197016515116851714376576183 
51556508849099898599823873455283316355076479185358 
93226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416 
54985946163718027098199430992448895757128289059232 
33260972997120844335732654893823911932597463667305 
83604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561 
80937734440307074692112019130203303801976211011004 
49293215160842444859637669838952286847831235526582 
13144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802 
80731891544110104468232527162010526522721116603966 
65573092547110557853763466820653109896526918620564 
76931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453 
34885034611365768675324944166803962657978771855608 
45529654126654085306143444318586769751456614068007 
00237877659134401712749470420562230538994561314071 
12700040785473326993908145466464588079727082668306 
34328587856983052358089330657574067954571637752542 
02114955761581400250126228594130216471550979259230 
99079654737612551765675135751782966645477917450112 
99614890304639947132962107340437518957359614589019 
38971311179042978285647503203198691514028708085990 
48010941214722131794764777262241425485454033215718 
53061422881375850430633217518297986622371721591607 
71669254748738986654949450114654062843366393790039 
76926567214638530673609657120918076383271664162748 
88800786925602902284721040317211860820419000422966 
17119637792133757511495950156604963186294726547364 
25230817703675159067350235072835405670403867435136 
22224771589150495309844489333096340878076932599397 
80541934144737744184263129860809988868741326047215 
69516239658645730216315981931951673538129741677294 
78672422924654366800980676928238280689964004824354 
03701416314965897940924323789690706977942236250822 
16889573837986230015937764716512289357860158816175 
57829735233446042815126272037343146531977774160319 
90665541876397929334419521541341899485444734567383 
16249934191318148092777710386387734317720754565453 
22077709212019051660962804909263601975988281613323 
16663652861932668633606273567630354477628035045077 
72355471058595487027908143562401451718062464362679 
45612753181340783303362542327839449753824372058353 
11477119926063813346776879695970309833913077109870 
40859133746414428227726346594704745878477872019277 
15280731767907707157213444730605700733492436931138 
35049316312840425121925651798069411352801314701304 
78164378851852909285452011658393419656213491434159 
56258658655705526904965209858033850722426482939728 
58478316305777756068887644624824685792603953527734 
80304802900587607582510474709164396136267604492562 
74204208320856611906254543372131535958450687724602 
90161876679524061634252257719542916299193064553779 
91403734043287526288896399587947572917464263574552 
54079091451357111369410911939325191076020825202618 
79853188770584297259167781314969900901921169717372 
78476847268608490033770242429165130050051683233643 
50389517029893922334517220138128069650117844087451 
96012122859937162313017114448464090389064495444006 
19869075485160263275052983491874078668088183385102 
28334508504860825039302133219715518430635455007668 
28294930413776552793975175461395398468339363830474 
61199665385815384205685338621867252334028308711232 
82789212507712629463229563989898935821167456270102 
18356462201349671518819097303811980049734072396103 
68540664319395097901906996395524530054505806855019 
56730229219139339185680344903982059551002263535361 
92041994745538593810234395544959778377902374216172 
71117236434354394782218185286240851400666044332588 
85698670543154706965747458550332323342107301545940 
51655379068662733379958511562578432298827372319898 
75714159578111963583300594087306812160287649628674 
46047746491599505497374256269010490377819868359381 
46574126804925648798556145372347867330390468838343 
63465537949864192705638729317487233208376011230299 
11367938627089438799362016295154133714248928307220 
12690147546684765357616477379467520049075715552781 
96536213239264061601363581559074220202031872776052 
77219005561484255518792530343513984425322341576233 
61064250639049750086562710953591946589751413103482 
27693062474353632569160781547818115284366795706110 
86153315044521274739245449454236828860613408414863 
77670096120715124914043027253860764823634143346235 
18975766452164137679690314950191085759844239198629 
16421939949072362346468441173940326591840443780513 
33894525742399508296591228508555821572503107125701 
26683024029295252201187267675622041542051618416348 
47565169998116141010029960783869092916030288400269 
10414079288621507842451670908700069928212066041837 
18065355672525325675328612910424877618258297651579 
59847035622262934860034158722980534989650226291748 
78820273420922224533985626476691490556284250391275 
77102840279980663658254889264880254566101729670266 
40765590429099456815065265305371829412703369313785 
17860904070866711496558343434769338578171138645587 
36781230145876871266034891390956200993936103102916 
16152881384379099042317473363948045759314931405297 
63475748119356709110137751721008031559024853090669 
20376719220332290943346768514221447737939375170344 
36619910403375111735471918550464490263655128162288 
24462575916333039107225383742182140883508657391771 
50968288747826569959957449066175834413752239709683 
40800535598491754173818839994469748676265516582765 
84835884531427756879002909517028352971634456212964 
04352311760066510124120065975585127617858382920419 
74844236080071930457618932349229279650198751872127 
26750798125547095890455635792122103334669749923563 
02549478024901141952123828153091140790738602515227 
42995818072471625916685451333123948049470791191532 
67343028244186041426363954800044800267049624820179 
28964766975831832713142517029692348896276684403232 
60927524960357996469256504936818360900323809293459 
58897069536534940603402166544375589004563288225054 
52556405644824651518754711962184439658253375438856 
90941130315095261793780029741207665147939425902989 
69594699556576121865619673378623625612521632086286 
92221032748892186543648022967807057656151446320469 
27906821207388377814233562823608963208068222468012 
24826117718589638140918390367367222088832151375560 
03727983940041529700287830766709444745601345564172 
54370906979396122571429894671543578468788614445812 
31459357198492252847160504922124247014121478057345 
51050080190869960330276347870810817545011930714122 
33908663938339529425786905076431006383519834389341 
59613185434754649556978103829309716465143840700707 
36041123735998434522516105070270562352660127648483 
08407611830130527932054274628654036036745328651057 
06587488225698157936789766974220575059683440869735 
02014102067235850200724522563265134105592401902742 
16248439140359989535394590944070469120914093870012 
64560016237428802109276457931065792295524988727584 
6101264836999892256959688159205600101655256375678


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Holy poop man!  So, does the thing eventually start to feel real?  I keep waiting to wake up and discover the pass was just a dream.


Nope. That's why you'll continue to log into NCEES to check that it's still green at various points in the future.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Dumped my lunch on my leg, SPAM.


I dumped some of my lunch on the floor yesterday, so I can commiserate.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> We did have some quality SPAM this time.


It's not over yet!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Well this thing completely died once the results came out.


No one seems to care anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> I dumped some of my lunch on the floor yesterday


Was that before or after you ate it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I dumped some of my lunch on the floor yesterday, so I can commiserate.


If I don't spill my coffee I'm having a really good day.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Was that before or after you ate it?


Before.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back to work now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Although I think I may have killed Revit.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Before.


Ok, good. Would have been really bad if after.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Ok, good. Would have been really bad if after.


Very true.


----------



## In/PE/Out

If you don’t have results yet, keep posting spam


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10530


----------



## knight1fox3

Didn't even make it to 9k this time around...

@NJmike PE


----------



## matt267 PE

Piss poor leadership.


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Didn't even make it to 9k this time around...
> 
> @NJmike PE


We're not done yet...Still need something to do at the office between now and the new year when everyone actually starts working again...


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> We're not done yet...Still need something to do at the office between now and the new year when everyone actually starts working again...


That's the spirit.


----------



## envirotex

it's either this or Santa Kicker...

http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-super-santa-kicker-3


----------



## envirotex

Afternoon spam.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> That's the spirit.


Nothing is over until we decide it is! _Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor_?

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Still at work spam


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> Nothing is over until we decide it is! _Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor_?
> 
> :bananalama:


I think it was over when the Americans bombed Japan.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> _Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor_?


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> I think it was over when the Americans bombed Japan.


And now we're besties.


----------



## envirotex

Srsly? @csb and @matt267 PE


----------



## In/PE/Out

This thread would have a better chance of hitting 15k posts if NCEES would have delayed sending results out to states. Or I insisted that results can be released once all the states are ready to release results so everyone gets their PASS or PASS (failure isn’t an option ) on the same day.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> We're not done yet...Still need something to do at the office between now and the new year when everyone actually starts working again...


See games forum. Lots of lost threads there to pass the time.



envirotex said:


> Nothing is over until we decide it is! _Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor_?
> 
> :bananalama:


Ha ha, such a great movie!


----------



## envirotex

May I have 10,000 marbles, please?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Where are all the CA people waiting on there state exam results?


----------



## leggo PE

There were just not enough dedicated, new spammers this time around.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> May I have 10,000 marbles, please?


Don't sell yourself short, you threw up ON Dean Wormer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> There were just not enough dedicated, new spammers this time around.


No kidding!



leggo PE said:


> Spam! Where are all the CA people waiting on there state exam results?


Where are all the Illinois people?


----------



## SulliCE

vhab49 said:


> Where are all the Illinois people?


I'm here now!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SulliCE said:


> I'm here now!


Hi!  One of my co-workers is still waiting too.     I felt kinda &lt;really just a tiny bit&gt; bad when I was so giddy on Monday when I found out but he was stillll waiting.  I hope they put you guys out of your misery soon.


----------



## SulliCE

vhab49 said:


> Hi!  One of my co-workers is still waiting too.     I felt kinda &lt;really just a tiny bit&gt; bad when I was so giddy on Monday when I found out but he was stillll waiting.  I hope they put you guys out of your misery soon.


Me too, or else I may never get work done again.  This week has been terribly unproductive, along with the fact I'm low on work so I have nothing to distract me from my lack of results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SulliCE said:


> Me too, or else I may never get work done again.  This week has been terribly unproductive, along with the fact I'm low on work so I have nothing to distract me from my lack of results.


Oh, I'm not sure which is worse... low work and lots of time to stress, or too much work and no time to stress... I had to buckle down after Monday, we are swamped right now.


----------



## SulliCE

vhab49 said:


> Oh, I'm not sure which is worse... low work and lots of time to stress, or too much work and no time to stress... I had to buckle down after Monday, we are swamped right now.


I would definitely welcome the distraction of stressful work, that's stress I can handle.  The result waiting is not the type of stress I can handle right now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SulliCE said:


> I would definitely welcome the distraction of stressful work, that's stress I can handle.  The result waiting is not the type of stress I can handle right now.


I meant the so busy no time to stress about results, even though you know you are going to stress about results anyway.     Like last week, for me.


----------



## SulliCE

vhab49 said:


> I meant the so busy no time to stress about results, even though you know you are going to stress about results anyway.     Like last week, for me.


Luckily you got your results quickly, so you didn't have to stress too much!


----------



## In/PE/Out

envirotex said:


> May I have 10,000 marbles, please?


No, but I posted the first 10,000 digits of pi earlier this afternoon


----------



## csb

SSSSPPPPAAAMMMM


----------



## TrickShotG

this wait is terrible. booo cts


----------



## knight1fox3

I'll take (2) orders of dry wheat toast and (4) whole chickens...


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't forget the liter of cola...


----------



## In/PE/Out

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll take (2) orders of dry wheat toast and (4) whole chickens...


...and a Coke


----------



## leggo PE

Hi IL spammers! Welcome to the board!


----------



## leggo PE

This board is here for you. While away the hours by spamming your little hearts' out, and let the results come when CTS finally decides to get off their butts and release them.


----------



## SDEnvEng1990

Holy smokes, this is a lot of fun, so many pages to go through haahahahahahhahaa Thanks EB!!!


----------



## leggo PE

It's our pleasurse, @SDEnvEng1990. Feel free to add a few pages of your own! All rules are suspended right now.


----------



## Voomie

Spam life!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Waiting on some nachos.  I'm hangry.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Haaangry


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Waiting on some nachos.  I'm hangry.


Now I want nachos. Why isn't nacho delivery a thing?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Eating a Kind bar.


----------



## leggo PE

Have book club meeting tonight.


----------



## leggo PE

It's in an annoying part of the city that is not close to work, nor home. Will be tricky to get there and get home...


----------



## leggo PE

It legitimately takes only 20 minutes longer to walk there than to travel by public transpo. No bike today, which may or may not have been a good decision.


----------



## leggo PE

For those wondering, the difference is 50 minutes walking and 32 minutes by public transportation.


----------



## leggo PE

I know, it's so interesting!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta make cookies tonight.  Cookie exchange tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> For those wondering, the difference is 50 minutes walking and 32 minutes by public transportation.


Odd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nachos in my belly. Feel better now.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Nachos in my belly. Feel better now.


I want nachos too. The other day, when I had dinner plans with friends, my fiancé apparently made a big batch of nachos. I got home too late for any. At least he used up the blah tortilla chips.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Mmmmmm I can totally go for some. Celebratory nachos with fresh guacamole


----------



## In/PE/Out

leggo PE said:


> This board is here for you. While away the hours by spamming your little hearts' out, and let the results come when CTS finally decides to get off their butts and release them.


I plan on writing my state representative, urging the state to terminate their contract or whatever dealings they have with CTS. Because writing your representation in government makes a BIG difference


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Now I want nachos. Why isn't nacho delivery a thing?


With Uber Eats it is. :thumbs:



vhab49 said:


> Gotta make cookies tonight.  Cookie exchange tomorrow.


Store bought to win the day!


----------



## sersmay

@leggo PE thanks for sharing travel times via different modes of transportation. i'm like, really into that.  :rotflmao:


----------



## sersmay




----------



## In/PE/Out

vhab49 said:


> Gotta make cookies tonight.  Cookie exchange tomorrow.




View attachment 10536


----------



## Voomie

I just got talked out of jumping on the bitcoin train. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> I just got talked out of jumping on the bitcoin train.


Then you did yourself a favor. :thumbs:


----------



## Voomie

I just hate when the market becomes crazy like this and there is no catalyst for these big jumps. Hopefully futures trading on Monday calms down the market.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

too late for bitcoin...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies complete.  For sure not the tastiest or best lookibg cookies i have ever made.


----------



## SulliCE

Good morning all!  Will today be the day for Illinois, or will I break my F5 button?  Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SulliCE said:


> Good morning all!  Will today be the day for Illinois, or will I break my F5 button?  Stay tuned to find out!


I HOPE SO!  To the results, not the broken F5.


----------



## ENE828

SulliCE said:


> Good morning all!  Will today be the day for Illinois, or will I break my F5 button?  Stay tuned to find out!


have a back up keyboard ready here in MA...


----------



## Wade_TX

Still coming to this thread after getting results out of habit.  It is too great not to.


----------



## Wade_TX

And I need more posts!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wade_TX said:


> And I need more posts!


Yes you do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wade_TX said:


> Still coming to this thread after getting results out of habit.  It is too great not to.


It is a good place to waste time.


----------



## Wade_TX

When does the productivity come back?  I am too excited to get anything done.


----------



## SulliCE

Wade_TX said:


> When does the productivity come back?  I am too excited to get anything done.


Let me know how long it takes to come back when you find out, mine has been gone all week.


----------



## Lucas H

dealing with the "good old days"! before the result was released, I hope I can burn them since they made September and Oct like living hell. last night when I organized them and clean up the desk, I found out" oh,,,good old days! , I love them actually. geez..but I already passed, am I crazy if I still keep them?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lucas H said:


> dealing with the "good old days"! before the result was released, I hope I can burn them since they made September and Oct like living hell. last night when I organized them and clean up the desk, I found out" oh,,,good old days! , I love them actually. geez..but I already passed, am I crazy if I still keep them?
> 
> View attachment 10538
> 
> 
> View attachment 10539


I am passing mine on to our next engineer to take the exam. Some of it at least.


----------



## In/PE/Out

knight1fox3 said:


> Then you did yourself a favor. :thumbs:






envirotex said:


> too late for bitcoin...






Voomie said:


> I just got talked out of jumping on the bitcoin train.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


At least it seems like BitCoin is doing much better than Facebook’s IPO, which was more like an IP-U.


----------



## In/PE/Out

I, personally, invested in DogeCoin. The online crypto currency favoured by Shiba Inus everywhere


----------



## Voomie

Renewing my license in N.C. and the records keeping in a pain in the ass.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10540


----------



## knight1fox3

http://www.pcgamer.com/nicehash-was-hacked-potentially-for-as-much-as-60-million/?utm_content=buffer9314a&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=buffer-maxpcfb


----------



## Voomie

In/PE/Out said:


> At least it seems like BitCoin is doing much better than Facebook’s IPO, which was more like an IP-U.


FB was way over valued when the IPO came out because everyone was in love with it. When the first quarterly earnings came out, everyone realised that it wasn't the money making machine that was promised. 

Bitcoin on the other hand, there is no practical way to perform valuations on it because it is not back by any government, bank or asset. With that being said, the only thing driving it up is new money being tied up in hopes of a big pay day. Sooner or later the money will stop flowing in and people will begin to cash out. Good luck on trying to time that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/nicehash-was-hacked-potentially-for-as-much-as-60-million/?utm_content=buffer9314a&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_campaign=buffer-maxpcfb


Yet the hack doesn't do anything to the price. We have blind investing going on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Yet the hack doesn't do anything to the price. We have blind investing going on.


That was my thought! LOL


----------



## Voomie

Right now there is speculation going around that wall street is buying it up for futures trading next week. There might be some price manipulation going on here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll take (2) orders of dry wheat toast and (4) whole chickens...


I found a place in Chicago where this was a menu option. I was tickled.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I found a place in Chicago where this was a menu option. I was tickled.


_&lt;Adds to bucket list&gt;_


----------



## txjennah PE

spam spam spam


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> _&lt;Adds to bucket list&gt;_


Heh.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo PE thanks for sharing travel times via different modes of transportation. i'm like, really into that.  :rotflmao:


Hahaha I don't know if you're being sarcastic or telling the truth (you are a transpo person anyway), but I appreciate this!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm so relieved that results came out on Monday.  Even if they weren't what I wanted to hear, at least I now know!

Now my fiancé is waiting to hear back on two job interviews.  I really hope he hears something today!  It's been over 2 weeks since his interviews so I am getting anxious...


----------



## leggo PE

What a week. And I misplaced my access card to get into the building... Speaking of 10,000 marbles, I think I've lost a few.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What a week. And I misplaced my access card to get into the building... Speaking of 10,000 marbles, I think I've lost a few.


Well, at least you aren't waiting for results also.  Hopefully the loose marbles are relatively unnecessary ones.


----------



## Voomie

Protip: don't wait until you renew your license to document your PDHs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SDEnvEng1990

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM MAPS! SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM  SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

And I'm freeeeeee


----------



## leggo PE

Free fallin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I'm freeeee


----------



## leggo PE

Free fallin'!


----------



## sersmay

@leggo PE no sarcasm, i'm just gross. hahahaa   how was book club?


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo PE no sarcasm, i'm just gross. hahahaa   how was book club?


You're not gross! Just special.

Book club was fun! It was the first time I'd been to this member's apartment, and her apartment is gorgeous and so spacious. She's in a beautiful building, probably historic building too. It had all these nice architectural touches.


----------



## leggo PE

We also picked our next book!


----------



## leggo PE

_Season of the Witch: Enchantment, Terror, and Deliverance in the City of Love_ by David Talbot.

It's non-fiction, and looks pretty interesting to me!


----------



## sersmay

@leggo PE rad! (extremely envious of this person w/ super nice place in san francisco. how did she get there? it's not fair!!! rent control rabble rabble etc.) what's the next book you're reading?


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo PE rad! (extremely envious of this person w/ super nice place in san francisco. how did she get there? it's not fair!!! rent control rabble rabble etc.) what's the next book you're reading?


I'm sure she makes a lot of money (she works in finance) and she also splits it with her husband; dunno what he does, though... Just that he was in Toronto yesterday.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, another fun thing I did this week!


----------



## leggo PE

In trying to get to aforementioned book club member's place, I found myself in an unfamiliar part of town. Well, the buildings are super closely spaced on this block and all tall apartment buildings. I was looking for 1830.


----------



## leggo PE

It's a short block, and I see I'm coming up on 1850. I see only two more buildings before the next corner, so I'm fairly certain the next building must be 1830.


----------



## leggo PE

I get inside, and call my friend to ask what her apartment number is. I get the number, and head up to apartment 201.


----------



## leggo PE

I turn one way down the hall, and see that that end has 211 and 212. 211 was getting moved into, so a lady popped her head out and confirmed that 201 was at the other end of the hall.


----------



## leggo PE

I go to the other end, find 201, and knock on the door.


----------



## leggo PE

The door opens, and a guy in his probably mid-thirties appears. A little surprised, I say, "Hi! Is this Brittney's apartment?"


----------



## leggo PE

(Note: typically no dudes are present for our bookclub meetings, hence my surprise)


----------



## leggo PE

He says, with a confused look on his face, "No...."


----------



## leggo PE

I say, "Are you sure?"

(I thought maybe this guy was my friend's husband.)


----------



## leggo PE

He says, "I'm sure."


----------



## leggo PE

I say, "Crap, am I in the wrong building?"

He says, "What building do you think you are in?"


----------



## leggo PE

I say hopefully, "1830?"


----------



## leggo PE

He replies, "No, this is 1840. 1830 is next door."


----------



## leggo PE

I apologize for knocking randomly on this guy's door. I then backtrack outside and double check that there is no number visible on the building.


----------



## leggo PE

I see no number to confirm that that building was 1840! How the heck was I supposed to know?


----------



## leggo PE

I then go to the next building, which, like 1850, clearly states its address: 1830. I then have to call my friend have her come let me in, because the door is locked.


----------



## leggo PE

Once inside, another book club member friend clues me in that the number for 1840 was BELOW THE BOTTOM STAIR on the outside of the building. I'm sorry, WHAT?


----------



## leggo PE

Why is that an optimal place to put the number for a building? Who is going to see it there? Good grief!


----------



## sersmay

i really enjoyed this story haha ... was the guy a looker? should you at that point have asked for his #?


----------



## User1

I've done this in chicago. right street, right "building", wrong block. same building but not the same address...so looked like i knew where i was going. luckily, noone answered when I knocked. lol!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sersmay said:


> i really enjoyed this story haha ... was the guy a looker? should you at that point have asked for his #?


Asking for a friend.


----------



## User1

bc i followed a fedex/ups dude in so i totally trespassed.


----------



## sersmay

asking for a friend...gif is again applicable


----------



## sersmay

did i just kill the spam board


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> Protip: don't wait until you renew your license to document your PDHs.


This is a great tip. Document as you go. So much easier when renewal comes around.


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> This is a great tip. Document as you go. So much easier when renewal comes around.


It also saves you the headache of chasing down all the details to satisfy the state board.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10546


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10547


----------



## In/PE/Out

I have no clue what I am posting at this point...


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10548


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10549


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10550


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10551


----------



## In/PE/Out

Select the shade of red that is different 

View attachment 10554


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10555


----------



## RemyMartin

Illinois, stop torturing us!


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> i really enjoyed this story haha ... was the guy a looker? should you at that point have asked for his #?


Hahaha the guy who answered? Meh, he was a 5/10. But in any case, I'm taken!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I've done this in chicago. right street, right "building", wrong block. same building but not the same address...so looked like i knew where i was going. luckily, noone answered when I knocked. lol!


This legitimately makes no sense to me. The same building but the wrong address? Like, a single building with more than one address?


----------



## SDEnvEng1990

In/PE/Out said:


> Select the shade of red that is different
> 
> View attachment 10554


3


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> This legitimately makes no sense to me. The same building but the wrong address? Like, a single building with more than one address?


like, copy paste the building


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> like, copy paste the building


So the building looks exactly the same, but is on a different street with a different address?


----------



## User1

yep


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> yep


But if you're on the wrong street, shouldn't you know that?


----------



## User1

no i'm on the right street

wrong block.


----------



## User1

so, different side street, situated on the corner, within a block or two of each other.


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> like, copy paste the building


Isn't that what you structural types do anyway? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> so, different side street, situated on the corner, within a block or two of each other.


Super confusing. I guess I've never really encountered that... What it sounds like Chicago treats blocks.

I'd probably always be lost.


----------



## leggo PE

I think it's about time for one of these...


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

@sersmay convince more of your CA CBT people waiting to come here! My efforts aren't working. Then maybe I'd actually stop posting in that thread, if more would converse here.


----------



## sersmay

knight1fox3 said:


> Isn't that what you structural types do anyway? :dunno:


SICK BURN HIGH FIVEEEE


----------



## sersmay

i have no peeps waiting for CBT -- they're all young pups who took the civil 8 hour this go. also small company.


----------



## SDEnvEng1990

View attachment 10565


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> i have no peeps waiting for CBT -- they're all young pups who took the civil 8 hour this go. also small company.


I meant the people waiting for results with you, but who are waiting for seismic and surveying.


----------



## txjennah PE

OMG we are getting snow flurries!!!!


----------



## sersmay

@leggo PE i shall spam


----------



## sersmay

spam spam


----------



## sersmay

posted. we'll see. there's a lot of interesting things going on in that thread. it's a bit of dumpster fire tbh and i'm afraid i'm feeding the flames.


----------



## SDEnvEng1990

sersmay said:


> posted. we'll see. there's a lot of interesting things going on in that thread. it's a bit of dumpster fire tbh and i'm afraid i'm feeding the flames.


reminds me of a pic I just saw...

View attachment 10567


----------



## sersmay

bahahha


----------



## In/PE/Out

txjennah said:


> OMG we are getting snow flurries!!!!




View attachment 10568


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10569


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10570


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10571


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10572


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10573


----------



## In/PE/Out

View attachment 10574


----------



## In/PE/Out

Don’t know if true or not...but spam is spam

View attachment 10575


----------



## In/PE/Out

Don’t make me do this by myself...I’ve brought down bigger message boards with spam


----------



## envirotex

txjennah said:


> OMG we are getting snow flurries!!!!


We're getting ACTUAL snow!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

envirotex said:


> We're getting ACTUAL snow!!!!


It's so exciting! People were throwing snowballs in the parking lot at HEB!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> It's so exciting! People were throwing snowballs in the parking lot at HEB!


I love that you guys get so excited. I'm all like, more damn snow.


----------



## User1

I'm going to Chicago tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

idk if maybe I'm just explaining it weird? I was walking on her street and came to the first building, recognized it and walked in. It was a block too early bc I wasn't paying attention to what streets I had crossed.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I've had 6h sleep in the past 3 days

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Remembered to submit my pick em picks like a BOSS

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Have to leave my house at 3am 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Bc I booked a 515 flight on my day off? Like wtf 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Here I am spamming and not sleeping 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> I love that you guys get so excited. I'm all like, more damn snow.


LOL yeah the city completely shuts down. I think the school district has canceled school tomorrow but I'm pretty sure there's not going to be any more snow.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Have to leave my house at 3am
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ugh that sucks, but I hope you have a fun trip.


----------



## Voomie

My computer is running super slow this morning. It must know I have a deadline this morning.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headed into the office


----------



## Voomie

vhab49 said:


> Headed into the office


God speed!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> God speed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks!  Busy day!  8 am meeting, Engineering advisory board meeting at my alma matter - get to tell them I PASSED! Then leave early to get fancied up for the holiday party.


----------



## txjennah PE

I consistently get in the office after 9. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## SulliCE

I get to leave work early today because I'm going up to Chicago for the Blackhawks game tonight


----------



## Voomie

txjennah said:


> I consistently get in the office after 9. Does that make me a bad person?


No, your subordinates just hate you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

Voomie said:


> No, your subordinates just hate you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't have any subordinates so I'm good.

I got to work this morning at 8:56 and feel accomplished.


----------



## txjennah PE

Believe it or not, my family in South Texas got more snow than we Central Texans did. Nuts.


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> I'm going to Chicago tomorrow.


Condolences. And you'll be about 1 hour south of where I live. 



Voomie said:


> My computer is running super slow this morning. It must know I have a deadline this morning.


Increase system memory, upgrade to a SSD. :thumbs:



txjennah said:


> I consistently get in the office after 9. Does that make me a bad person?


Nope, just lazy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I consistently get in the office after 9. Does that make me a bad person?


No.  As long as you dont leave at 2.  Unless you are part time.


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Condolences. And you'll be about 1 hour south of where I live.
> 
> Increase system memory, upgrade to a SSD. :thumbs:
> 
> Nope, just lazy.


Haha.  Well, I workout every morning before getting here, so I'm not thaaaat lazy.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> No.  As long as you dont leave at 2.  Unless you are part time.


No I stay until at least 5:30 or 6 and work through lunch.  We have a pretty chill culture here, some people walk in at 10.


----------



## Voomie

I wish I could but my company uses Dell. I can't get a new computer unless it is actually broken.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We used to have a guy who came in at 9:30, and left at 4:30.  He's not with us any more.  We don't care when you work, as long as you get your hours in and get your work done


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Condolences. And you'll be about 1 hour south of where I live.


@tj_PE and about 3 hours east of where I live


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> We used to have a guy who came in at 9:30, and left at 4:30.  He's not with us any more.  We don't care when you work, as long as you get your hours in and get your work done


Same with my company.  That's pretty bold of him, I can't imagine justifying leaving early like that while trying to stay billable.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Same with my company.  That's pretty bold of him, I can't imagine justifying leaving early like that while trying to stay billable.


Like I said, he's not with us anymore.    We called him our singing, dancing engineer, since one of his hobbies was musical theatre.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49 said:


> Like I said, he's not with us anymore.    We called him our singing, dancing engineer, since one of his hobbies was musical theatre.


Haha.  Yeah we had a (former) employee who started abusing privileges right when she got hired.  Would work at home a LOT and leave by 3 pm.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Haha.  Yeah we had a (former) employee who started abusing privileges right when she got hired.  Would work at home a LOT and leave by 3 pm.


Not an engineering company, but my fiancé had a coworker who would always call out sick for his kids or for having to deal with his divorce. I'm not saying those times weren't true, except for the one time when he called out on a Friday for having to deal with his divorce, and then posted on IG that morning from a plane to Hawaii.


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> Not an engineering company, but my fiancé had a coworker who would always call out sick for his kids or for having to deal with his divorce. I'm not saying those times weren't true, except for the one time when he called out on a Friday for having to deal with his divorce, and then posted on IG that morning from a plane to Hawaii.


Did anyone try to catch him in his lie?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Did anyone try to catch him in his lie?


Absolutely. He also wasn't even good at his job to begin with, and that was the straw the broke the camel's back.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Not an engineering company, but my fiancé had a coworker who would always call out sick for his kids or for having to deal with his divorce. I'm not saying those times weren't true, except for the one time when he called out on a Friday for having to deal with his divorce, and then posted on IG that morning from a plane to Hawaii.


OMG!!!!! LOL if you're going to lie about calling in sick, at least not post pictures of your vacation to social media.  Did that person get fired?


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Absolutely. He also wasn't even good at his job to begin with, and that was the straw the broke the camel's back.


I hope the vacation was worth it! LOL


----------



## Voomie

leggo PE said:


> Absolutely. He also wasn't even good at his job to begin with, and that was the straw the broke the camel's back.


I love those moments. I am currently dealing with a co-worker like that. He always has something coming up that he needs to deal with during company time, his "kidney stones" that seem to flare up every few months, and he wastes at least an hour a day talking about nonsense or complaining. Yet he claims that he is under paid for his hard work. People like this live in their own little world.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> I love those moments. I am currently dealing with a co-worker like that. He always has something coming up that he needs to deal with during company time, his "kidney stones" that seem to flare up every few months, and he wastes at least an hour a day talking about nonsense or complaining. Yet he claims that he is under paid for his hard work. People like this live in their own little world.


It's so true! It's like, what do they really think is going on?


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> I hope the vacation was worth it! LOL


Hahaha right?


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> It's so true! It's like, what do they really think is going on?






Voomie said:


> I love those moments. I am currently dealing with a co-worker like that. He always has something coming up that he needs to deal with during company time, his "kidney stones" that seem to flare up every few months, and he wastes at least an hour a day talking about nonsense or complaining. Yet he claims that he is under paid for his hard work. People like this live in their own little world.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's crazy.  If I end up talking with a coworker for an extended amount of time, I get really paranoid and make sure I don't charge it to whatever project I'm working on.


----------



## Voomie

txjennah said:


> That's crazy.  If I end up talking with a coworker for an extended amount of time, I get really paranoid and make sure I don't charge it to whatever project I'm working on.


I might have charged the aftermath of Taco Tuesday to 1 or 2 project in the past.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Friday SPam.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam x2!


----------



## txjennah PE

Friday spam x3.


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread is still open?


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> This thread is still open?


To everyone but you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> This thread is still open?


Shhhh!


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> To everyone but you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Shhhh!


LALALALALA


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> LALALALALA


FA!


----------



## knight1fox3

Whoa! Annual bonus amounts were just posted and they are close to 5 figures!

BONUS SPAM!  :woot:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Whoa! Annual bonus amounts were just posted and they are close to 5 figures!
> 
> BONUS SPAM!  :woot:


that's awesome dude.

plenty of hookers, bacon and blow to go around with that!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Whoa! Annual bonus amounts were just posted and they are close to 5 figures!
> 
> BONUS SPAM!  :woot:


And I'm just happy to have a job.


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting ready to head out soon spam.

This makes post #8722.


----------



## leggo PE

And this is post 8773.


----------



## envirotex

outta here SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Top spam.

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Final hour spam.


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Whoa! Annual bonus amounts were just posted and they are close to 5 figures!
> BONUS SPAM!  :woot:


Way to go!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Thank you PE, for giving me the strength and wisdom to get past it.  And you Matt for believing in me.


anytime


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Gixxer

Waiting ....Waiting..... waiting...... Wheres my results CA ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## knight1fox3

Gixxer said:


> Waiting ....Waiting..... waiting...... Wheres my results CA ????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Don't call us, we'll call you. :thumbs:


----------



## Madpiper

Road Guy said:


>


Napoleon, give me some of your tots!!!


----------



## Madpiper

Post results/recovery SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Madpiper

I owe it all to SPAM


----------



## Madpiper

I did it for the SPAM


----------



## Madpiper

And by SPAM I mean................SPAM


----------



## Madpiper

Sorry for those that haven't gotten your results yet.


----------



## Madpiper

If I lived in one of those states I would move.


----------



## Madpiper

No joke


----------



## Madpiper

By the way, Road Guy........


----------



## Madpiper

Those are some of the best looking tots I have ever laid eyes on!


----------



## Madpiper

Believe me, believe me.....I would know. I've seen a lot of tots in my day. Absolute yuge amounts of tots....believe me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So excited to fry all the things in about 3 hours.  Woot!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> So excited to fry all the things in about 3 hours.  Woot!


Like water on your electronics or food-wise? :dunno:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Condolences. And you'll be about 1 hour south of where I live.
> 
> Increase system memory, upgrade to a SSD. :thumbs:
> 
> Nope, just lazy.





vhab49 said:


> @tj_PE and about 3 hours east of where I live


Anyone up for an ugly Christmas sweater party? By my calculations you can both be here in time.


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Anyone up for an ugly Christmas sweater party? By my calculations you can both be here in time.


It's funny you ask (though I'm not sure if this is a legitimate invite). I just recently bought a Packers sweater (like from the commercial) that has LEDs on it. It's pretty epic! What time/where is the party?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> It's funny you ask (though I'm not sure if this is a legitimate invite). I just recently bought a Packers sweater (like from the commercial) that has LEDs on it. It's pretty epic! What time/where is the party?


South loop cullerton and Indiana 8pm

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> South loop cullerton and Indiana 8pm


Maps can't find _South loop cullerton and Indiana_
Make sure your search is spelled correctly. Try adding a city, state, or zip code.


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Maps can't find _South loop cullerton and Indiana_ Make sure your search is spelled correctly. Try adding a city, state, or zip code.


.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> Maps can't find _South loop cullerton and Indiana_ Make sure your search is spelled correctly. Try adding a city, state, or zip code.


/ or punctuation I guess

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> / or punctuation I guess


1 hr 50 min, Intriguing...


----------



## User1

Fun facts about this day in history. 6 years ago I got a criminal citation for speeding in north Carolina. 1 year ago today I got the green pass. And drank SO MUCH WHISKEY and it was fantastic


----------



## User1

Last christmas


----------



## User1

I gave you my heart


----------



## P-E

I might have a beer.


----------



## P-E

Or two.


----------



## knight1fox3

One.......

........at a time?


----------



## P-E

Stout first.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam folder


----------



## P-E

Night


----------



## knight1fox3

Day


----------



## knight1fox3

Post #


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Anyone up for an ugly Christmas sweater party? By my calculations you can both be here in time.


If I hadn't been having people over....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Like water on your electronics or food-wise? :dunno:


Food wise.  It was a good time.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> If I hadn't been having people over....


Thanks for the invite! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> Thanks for the invite!


Same.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Thanks for the invite!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I said I was frying all the things.  It must have gotten lost in the spam.     Next time. Might need a few months for my arteries to clear up.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> I said I was frying all the things.  It must have gotten lost in the spam.  [emoji4]  Next time. Might need a few months for my arteries to clear up.


Likely excuse 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> I said I was frying all the things.  It must have gotten lost in the spam.     Next time. Might need a few months for my arteries to clear up.


What did you all have?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What did you all have?


Turkey, mushrooms, tater tots, mozzarella sticks, cheese curds, mini corn dogs, chicken nuggets, jalapeno cheesy potato bites, pickles, corn nuggets, and Twinkies.  There may have been more we didn't put in, but we ran out of space.  I feel gross and fantastic all at the same time today.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok so I had to drop my dog off for an early vet appointment and made it into work pretty early.  It is 8:04 here in the office.  At least in my section of the building, I think there might be two other people here.  I feel ~so accomplished~


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> And I'm just happy to have a job.


If I were you, I would be too.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Fun facts about this day in history. 6 years ago I got a criminal citation for speeding in north Carolina. 1 year ago today I got the green pass. And drank SO MUCH WHISKEY and it was fantastic


I've been pulled over for speeding 5 times and received a ticket twice.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> I've been pulled over for speeding 5 times and received a ticket twice.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It wasn't even a ticket. Mandatory court appearance and all that. NC is stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

why has this thread not been killed yet


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> It wasn't even a ticket. Mandatory court appearance and all that. NC is stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh nooooo that sucks!


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


> why has this thread not been killed yet


Have people in Hawaii received their results yet? SPAM FOR HAWAII


----------



## User1

txjennah said:


> Oh nooooo that sucks!


Yeah. Ended up hiring a lawyer to show up for me instead of flying back out and taking time off work. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> why has this thread not been killed yet


No dedication.









txjennah said:


> Have people in Hawaii received their results yet? SPAM FOR HAWAII


Yes they have. Check the map. There was no representation from KY, RI, or VT.

But Cali is still awaiting state specific exam results, so there's that I guess...


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have. Check the map. There was no representation from KY, RI, or VT.
> 
> But Cali is still awaiting state specific exam results, so there's that I guess...


Ok, spam for California state specific exam results then!


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Funny that this thread is still here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM for spams sake, then back to work.


----------



## sersmay

spammin for ca specific exams


----------



## sersmay

praise the spam!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes they have. Check the map. There was no representation from KY, RI, or VT.


Spam for RI!!!


----------



## sersmay

oh no poor RI!!!!! spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

sersmay said:


> oh no poor RI!!!!! spam!


It's their own fault really.


----------



## Voomie

Open enrollment for healthcare spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

I mean, how many people are taking the exam in RI?  Two people?  Chop chop, state board.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> I mean, how many people are taking the exam in RI?  Two people?  Chop chop, state board.


Ha. When I the PE in Oct2015, there were about 25 people.


----------



## sersmay

even so, that's very few. so no one from RI is on EB? or did they really not get their results yet.


----------



## Voomie

txjennah said:


> I mean, how many people are taking the exam in RI?  Two people?  Chop chop, state board.


They are the state board, they do what they want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

sersmay said:


> even so, that's very few. so no one from RI is on EB? or did they really not get their results yet.


There're one guy from RI, be he's a real loser.


----------



## matt267 PE

I e-mailed the RI board. They released results on the 7th.


----------



## sersmay

wow those RI engineers are real pieces of work ya know? think they're above EB? hmph.


----------



## matt267 PE

sersmay said:


> wow those RI engineers are real pieces of work ya know? think they're above EB? hmph.


fuggedaboutit...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam countdown: 3....


----------



## leggo PE

2...

1....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam closed! Thanks for playing, everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3

Indeed. A dismal turn-out this time around.

And for those OCD types, this is post 8801. You're welcome. :thumbs:


----------

